# WTTC until November 2012!! **November Newbies**



## brenn09

Fellow November wait-ers (wait-ees?), let's get to know each other a little better and get ready to be TTC buddies!! :happydance:

I'm 25, will be 26 in November! OH turned 26 in May! We are wttc #1 due to my school schedule and I will graduate in May 2013!! This next year will hopefully prove to be very eventful and wonderful for OH and me! 

I am so excited to start TTC in November and I would love to have some ladies who'll be on the same timeline as we are to get to know, and enjoy the journey together!! Let's chat, vent, share info, and motivate each other as we countdown to our start dates! 

I'm hoping we'll all get to know each other and will move right over to the TTC boards as a group so we don't all feel lost or lonely over there! It seems quite busy all the time! Who else wants to join me???

*November Newbies!!!*

Bellydreams- 29, officially NTNP #1!!! :dust:

xsoapzx- 23, WTT #1, starting Oct 28!!!

Brenn09- 25, WTT #1, starting Nov 15!!!

Rachelle351- 26, WTT #1, starting Nov 20!!!

lizziemc- 30s, WTT #1, starting Nov!!!

aknqtpie- ??, WTT #1, starting mid-Nov!!!

Lockandkey- 24, moved to TTC #2 early!! Yay!! :dust:

Mummyclo- WTT #2

Figure_skater- 23, WTT #1

Babyface15- WTT #1

Chimpette- 32, WTT #3

mizzpodd- WTT #2

Bellablue- WTT #2

Jasmineivy- WTT #2

Worriedone- WTT #1

MrsAR- WTT #1

George83- 28, WTT #2

BePrepared

Nikkih1288- 34, WTT #1

Calamityjane1- WTT #2


----------



## george83

i'm waiting to try for number 2 in november too - i think. I'm 28 and have been married for 3 years i've just gone back to work in a school after my maternity leave finished so i'm hoping to go back for at least a whole school year before taking more maternity leave - fingers crossed. My husband has been working through some issues just lately so although we planned november i'm not sure it will happen now, i'm not putting pressure on him but he knows how important it is for me for us to try for a close ish age gap between our children. Keep your fingers crossed he agrees to the date still!!


----------



## brenn09

Fingers crossed! I think fear of pushing back our ttc date is something with which all of us have to struggle!! I'm fairly sure we'll ttc in November based on our emotional states but I'm still so scared something else, like insurance, will fall through and we'll have to push it back again! The closer it gets, the harder it'll be to take if we do have to choose another date. :hugs:


----------



## BePrepared

We will be trying in November as well! I am so incredibly excited I can hardly stand it! I even have a count down going on my mirror so I see it all the time! 17 more weeks :)


----------



## Rachelle351

I'm Rachelle. My husband is in the US Army. He is currently deployed and due back around the end (thanksgiving HOPEFULLY!) of November, so I think I am in this group. 

Like I said, hubs is in the Army. Currently in Afghanistan. We have been married 7 and half years. Hubs just turned 28 last month, and I'll be 27 in November. This is baby #1. 

I am SO SOSOSSOSOSOSOSO excited to get pregnant. Seriously, I daydream about it almost every second of every day. Because he is deployed, we get extra money, so I am paying off a lot of bills while he's gone, and stocking up on diapers and wipes. OH AND PLANNING!!!!!!!!!! oh man, this kid will be TOTALLY planned out. I already know how I'm going to do his nursery, and what his name will be. 

I can't wait for a babes to be in my tums!!!! =D


----------



## bellablue

hello we plan for october but you never no lol we are waiting for our house to be done building hubby is a builder we have a almost 15 month old and looking to start october/nov time :)


----------



## brenn09

BePrepared said:


> We will be trying in November as well! I am so incredibly excited I can hardly stand it! I even have a count down going on my mirror so I see it all the time! 17 more weeks :)

I get on BnB every day just to see my ticker, first thing in the morning! OH makes fun of me, but I get so excited!! We had a hiccup in the plans and thought we were going to have to push back to Aug 2013 this week and now that we're back on track (pending insurance!!) I am EVEN MORE excited!! I didn't think it was possible but I'm just giddy to get started! Welcome to the group!!



Rachelle351 said:


> I'm Rachelle. My husband is in the US Army. He is currently deployed and due back around the end (thanksgiving HOPEFULLY!) of November, so I think I am in this group.
> 
> Like I said, hubs is in the Army. Currently in Afghanistan. We have been married 7 and half years. Hubs just turned 28 last month, and I'll be 27 in November. This is baby #1.
> 
> I am SO SOSOSSOSOSOSOSO excited to get pregnant. Seriously, I daydream about it almost every second of every day. Because he is deployed, we get extra money, so I am paying off a lot of bills while he's gone, and stocking up on diapers and wipes. OH AND PLANNING!!!!!!!!!! oh man, this kid will be TOTALLY planned out. I already know how I'm going to do his nursery, and what his name will be.
> 
> I can't wait for a babes to be in my tums!!!! =D

Welcome to the group!! I am such a planner, too!! I picked our ttc date in May of 2011, that's how far out we started planning and we've only had to push it back one month thus far (fingers crossed, because we just never know) and I can't wait to get started trying! I'm so excited just to try that I can barely imagine being pregnant! I have several ideas on nursery going on and an Amazon wishlist with all the baby stuff I've researched and think we should use when we finally get our baby!! OH just shakes his head at me, he's never planned anything!! He didn't even plan how he was going to ask me to marry him, other than paying for the ring a few months in advance! He is so patient with me, though! 



bellablue said:


> hello we plan for october but you never no lol we are waiting for our house to be done building hubby is a builder we have a almost 15 month old and looking to start october/nov time :)

I agree, we just never know if we'll really be able to ttc when we plan on it, so we're still keeping our fingers and toes crossed all stays good for us! Congrats on building your house, we're planning on buying next spring- although OH would like to build, so we'll see how it all happens! Welcome to the group!!

I'm so excited to have some action on this thread! Is anyone reading/read any good preconception books that I should get? I'm currently reading "Before Your Pregnant: A 90 day Guide for Couples on How to Prepare for a Healthy Conception." It has been really helpful and so far I have really enjoyed it, so I would recommend it to my other planner-types. If you're a more go with the flow type, this probably isn't the book for you! Of course, you can skip over the real planning parts and just read the good info parts, like what vitamins are good for preconception. I'm not quite halfway through though, so I'll have a better review after I get through it!


----------



## mummyclo

Hi! :wave: 
Can I join you ladies? Back in WTT after being in TTC or a month and conceiving and then having an early mc :cry:
We think we want to wait till DS is 2 before trying again just to give ourselves time to get our heads straight after this and our wedding in 2 weeks! Ahhhh


----------



## LockandKey

Hi Brenn!!! And all you other lovely ladies.

I am 23, turning 24 this September, I have been married for over 4 years now, and DH and I already have a LO together, a 13 month old names Nora. I have had broodiness through the roof, and I really look forward to being prego again, getting things ready, buying maternity clothes, hearing the heart beat, and so forth, but we will be staying team yellow next time.

DH and I will be TTC in late November early December, I would really like a September baby, or just a fall or winter baby :) Last time we didn't really plan, we just started TTC when we felt like it, and ended up having a Memorial Day baby (May baby)


----------



## brenn09

mummyclo said:


> Hi! :wave:
> Can I join you ladies? Back in WTT after being in TTC or a month and conceiving and then having an early mc :cry:
> We think we want to wait till DS is 2 before trying again just to give ourselves time to get our heads straight after this and our wedding in 2 weeks! Ahhhh

Welcome to the group! I'm so sorry for your loss but I would love another friend to wait with! Congrats on your wedding in 2 weeks! :happydance:



LockandKey said:


> Hi Brenn!!! And all you other lovely ladies.
> 
> I am 23, turning 24 this September, I have been married for over 4 years now, and DH and I already have a LO together, a 13 month old names Nora. I have had broodiness through the roof, and I really look forward to being prego again, getting things ready, buying maternity clothes, hearing the heart beat, and so forth, but we will be staying team yellow next time.
> 
> DH and I will be TTC in late November early December, I would really like a September baby, or just a fall or winter baby :) Last time we didn't really plan, we just started TTC when we felt like it, and ended up having a Memorial Day baby (May baby)

Welcome LockandKey!! Nora is such a beautiful name! I haven't ever been pregnant but I really look forward to all those same thing!! We've thought about being Team Yellow but I don't think we'll be able to hold out! I really want to find out then reveal it at our baby shower, as a way to celebrate as well as keep from getting too much pink/blue clothing, lol! I know people love to buy baby clothing (as I do!!) but all the pink and blue drives me crazy! 

OH and I will be ttc in November, but depends on my cycle, so it may be late November/early December before we actually start! We're hoping for an August-October baby. If not, we'll be taking a break to keep from having a holiday baby. OH and I both have holiday birthdays (Memorial Day and Thanksgiving, respectively) so we're really hoping to avoid that with our own children. It looks like my OH and your Nora are birthday buddies!! 

I love getting on here and having fellow waiting ladies to chat with! :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

LockandKey said:


> Hi Brenn!!! And all you other lovely ladies.
> 
> I am 23, turning 24 this September, I have been married for over 4 years now, and DH and I already have a LO together, a 13 month old names Nora. I have had broodiness through the roof, and I really look forward to being prego again, getting things ready, buying maternity clothes, hearing the heart beat, and so forth, but we will be staying team yellow next time.
> 
> DH and I will be TTC in late November early December, I would really like a September baby, or just a fall or winter baby :) Last time we didn't really plan, we just started TTC when we felt like it, and ended up having a Memorial Day baby (May baby)

Oooh! I'm also 23 and we will be team yellow next time too! Already have a hyper toddler Freddie x


----------



## LockandKey

I love getting on here and chatting too! It reminds me that I'm not the only one who's suffering atm :haha: and I'm not the only one in waiting limbo.

It's nice to know who here will be TTC around the same time, that way I can look forward to seeing you all in TTC or 2WW, then maybe even 1st Tri

MummyClo, I've always thought team yellow ladies need to stick together and help defeat the temptations of gender scans :haha:

Has anyone thought about what they would like to do during their pregnancies? If I were to get pregnant around the time I was planning to, that would mean me being pregnant for 2 weddings next year, my mother's and my best friend's :baby:

Aside from that though, I plan on eating much healthier than I did in my first pregnancy. I wasn't proud of all the crap I ate then :nope: I also want to exercise more, such as doing daily prenatal yoga :thumbup: I found a neat book at Barnes and Noble if anyone was interested, it got really great reviews, isn't expensive, and I was actually planning on buying it soon as I thought it would be a good idea to start eating healthy before TTC

https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/eating-for-pregnancy-catherine-jones/1014302063?ean=9780738213521

I also was thinking about keeping a pregnancy journal, for those of you who don't know, it's almost like a baby book, but you write down all memorable events and thoughts that take place during your pregnancy. I didn't do that with my first pregnancy, so I would feel a bit guilty, like I am paying more attention to this new child more than my DD :( I know that probably sounds crazy though

I would like to try again for an all natural labor and birth again. I tried the first time, but that failed miserably and I had a really horrible birth experience. Next time I will definitely be getting a midwife

I also want to buy DD a book too called "I'm a Big Sister" by Joanna Cole, another great book that got great reviews, and there is an "I'm a Big Brother" version too. Worth a look for anyone interested. 

Lol, I know I talk too much :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

LockandKey said:


> I love getting on here and chatting too! It reminds me that I'm not the only one who's suffering atm :haha: and I'm not the only one in waiting limbo.
> 
> It's nice to know who here will be TTC around the same time, that way I can look forward to seeing you all in TTC or 2WW, then maybe even 1st Tri
> 
> MummyClo, I've always thought team yellow ladies need to stick together and help defeat the temptations of gender scans :haha:
> 
> Has anyone thought about what they would like to do during their pregnancies? If I were to get pregnant around the time I was planning to, that would mean me being pregnant for 2 weddings next year, my mother's and my best friend's :baby:
> 
> Aside from that though, I plan on eating much healthier than I did in my first pregnancy. I wasn't proud of all the crap I ate then :nope: I also want to exercise more, such as doing daily prenatal yoga :thumbup: I found a neat book at Barnes and Noble if anyone was interested, it got really great reviews, isn't expensive, and I was actually planning on buying it soon as I thought it would be a good idea to start eating healthy before TTC
> 
> https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/eating-for-pregnancy-catherine-jones/1014302063?ean=9780738213521
> 
> I also was thinking about keeping a pregnancy journal, for those of you who don't know, it's almost like a baby book, but you write down all memorable events and thoughts that take place during your pregnancy. I didn't do that with my first pregnancy, so I would feel a bit guilty, like I am paying more attention to this new child more than my DD :( I know that probably sounds crazy though
> 
> I would like to try again for an all natural labor and birth again. I tried the first time, but that failed miserably and I had a really horrible birth experience. Next time I will definitely be getting a midwife
> 
> I also want to buy DD a book too called "I'm a Big Sister" by Joanna Cole, another great book that got great reviews, and there is an "I'm a Big Brother" version too. Worth a look for anyone interested.
> 
> Lol, I know I talk too much :haha:

Same really! I put on way too much weight with DS, 3 stone!! I hope I don't put on even 2 next time :) I figure I'll have less time to sit and eat crap though ;)
I'm planning on a home birth next time though my labor was fine (in hospital an my auntie was my midwife ) the aftercare was awful and I just hate hospitals... Also led to awful PND :(
I want to have a water birth and also want to encapsulate my placenta as ive seen loads of benefits including keeping away the PND which I don't ever want to experience again!
I'm so excited to hopefully be able to give Freddie a brother or sister!!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## brenn09

Although this will be pregnancy #1 for me, I also plan on eating healthy and staying active, as far as my body will allow of course. I love the idea of a pregnancy journal!! I've looked at various pregnancy books to fill in but they don't seem to leave much space- have you found one you like or will you make your own? 

Thanks for the book recommendation, btw! I will also be going for an all natural birthing experience but will likely be required to be in a hospital because of previous medical problems. We don't have any birthing centers nearby, so we are limited on options anyway! 

I'm really hoping we all move over to ttc together then right into pregnancy! It would be great to have some friends to share it with, before we tell everyone else IRL after the first tri. 

Lock- you definitely don't talk too much, I love it! 

Mummyclo- I worry about gaining too much during pregnancy too! Its probably a natural worry, but I don't want to balloon up like I've seen so many others do and they're miserable. I have back problems, so I fear too much weight gain will cause significant pain for me.. Oh, well I guess there isn't anything to do about it now! Other than exercising, which I try to do daily.


----------



## LockandKey

haha, thanks :) I did find some pregnancy journals online. Unfortunately I cannot give you a proper recommendation as I don't yet own a pregnancy journal, but here are a few I was looking at.

This one got really good ratings and reviews
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/my-pregnancy-journal-various/1016036078?ean=9781841724362

https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/butterflies-and-hiccups-laurie-j-wing/1005286868?ean=9780971893801

this one is supposedly a 3 book gift set! A pregnancy journal, a baby book, and a motherhood journal as well
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/new-life-gift-set-anne-geddes/1102506553?ean=9781921652257


but if you are handy with scrap booking, then maybe it would be a great idea to make and personalize your own from scratch. Personally I am not that create, nor do I think that I could cover everything. Usually I find that really good journals cover everything and more, you know, things I probably would have never thought of that are nice to fill in and such.


----------



## Rachelle351

LockandKey said:


> haha, thanks :) I did find some pregnancy journals online. Unfortunately I cannot give you a proper recommendation as I don't yet own a pregnancy journal, but here are a few I was looking at.
> 
> This one got really good ratings and reviews
> https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/my-pregnancy-journal-various/1016036078?ean=9781841724362
> 
> https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/butterflies-and-hiccups-laurie-j-wing/1005286868?ean=9780971893801
> 
> this one is supposedly a 3 book gift set! A pregnancy journal, a baby book, and a motherhood journal as well
> https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/new-life-gift-set-anne-geddes/1102506553?ean=9781921652257
> 
> 
> but if you are handy with scrap booking, then maybe it would be a great idea to make and personalize your own from scratch. Personally I am not that create, nor do I think that I could cover everything. Usually I find that really good journals cover everything and more, you know, things I probably would have never thought of that are nice to fill in and such.


Honestly, this is a great idea. Another idea, last year I had a kitty die. (she was 17 and was like my daughter, so I hope you don't think I am too weird. I even have her name tattooed on me) I made a Walgreens photo book. So the idea is, put a picture of that months pregnancy photo, and anything you love or euhhh not so love. Or anything you want. I can see myself doing this. 

This will be baby #1 for us too. I've never been pregnant, but I am so looking forward to it. I already eat pretty healthy (i'm a vegetarian). But we are military, and I don't think theres a lot of options for us. I don't know tho, because I've never been pregnant before. That would be awesome if we went all through our pregnancies together. and I hope it happens that way. I will start my WTT journal once I start charting. I will start in a cycle and half. I just got off AF and I am going on vacation next month with my sister for a week. Taking my temp would give me away (we are keeping it between the two of us). 

And I am EXTREMELY broody. I know about 15 people who are either pregnant or who just had kids..... the whole we were going to TTC in august, found out he was deploying (he left in March) and over the next couple of days about 10 of our friends told us they were pregnant. GAH!!!!!!!!!! You people DISGUST me!! AHHHHH!!!!! since he's been gone 5 more people have gotten knocked up! I WANNA BE KNOCKED UP!!!!!!

I plan on making the most of my first pregnancy. I currently work full time, but since he is deployed, we are paying off bills and buy LOTS and LOTS of diapers and wipes, because as soon as I get to about 7-8 months, I will be quitting my job, its always been a life long dream of mine to be a stay at home mom. My husband fully supports it. I also plan on exclusively breastfeeding, and I work at the commissary (military grocery store) and I wouldn't be able to pump or anything. So its just easier to quit all together. 

I'm really excited. I'm sure my husband is SSOOO excited by all the facebook messages about baby stuff. Poor guy. He's so sweet he just replies that he likes stuff....


----------



## Rachelle351

Rachelle351 said:


> This will be baby #1 for us too. I've never been pregnant, but I am so looking forward to it. I already eat pretty healthy (i'm a vegetarian). But we are military, and I don't think theres a lot of options for us. I don't know tho, because I've never been pregnant before. That would be awesome if we went all through our pregnancies together. and I hope it happens that way. I will start my WTT journal once I start charting. I will start in a cycle and half. I just got off AF and I am going on vacation next month with my sister for a week. Taking my temp would give me away (we are keeping it between the two of us).

I meant, I don't know what kind of birth I want. Jezzz. I don't see myself doing a mid-wife. Just isn't my style.


----------



## brenn09

Thanks for the recommendations- I haven't looked yet but I will when I finish typing this up! I think the last one, with all the books sounds like a great idea! 

Rachelle351: I quit counting how many friends/family members I had pregnant because it got very sad very quickly... I didn't care, until we thought I was pregnant.. then I cared a whole lot and sooo many people kept announcing their pregnancies... At one point there were LITERALLY 38 people I knew pregnant. Not all of them close to me, but close enough I knew they were pregnant! :cry:

I stopped counting at 38 and I try very hard not to think about it anymore! It slowed down for awhile then everyone started working on baby #2 and I'm very careful not to think about how many are pregnant at once! I had really hoped we would have #1 before so many had #2 but I guess really that wasn't ever going to happen- we were/are waiting so long. :shrug:


----------



## LockandKey

Rachelle351 said:


> LockandKey said:
> 
> 
> haha, thanks :) I did find some pregnancy journals online. Unfortunately I cannot give you a proper recommendation as I don't yet own a pregnancy journal, but here are a few I was looking at.
> 
> This one got really good ratings and reviews
> https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/my-pregnancy-journal-various/1016036078?ean=9781841724362
> 
> https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/butterflies-and-hiccups-laurie-j-wing/1005286868?ean=9780971893801
> 
> this one is supposedly a 3 book gift set! A pregnancy journal, a baby book, and a motherhood journal as well
> https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/new-life-gift-set-anne-geddes/1102506553?ean=9781921652257
> 
> 
> but if you are handy with scrap booking, then maybe it would be a great idea to make and personalize your own from scratch. Personally I am not that create, nor do I think that I could cover everything. Usually I find that really good journals cover everything and more, you know, things I probably would have never thought of that are nice to fill in and such.
> 
> 
> Honestly, this is a great idea. Another idea, last year I had a kitty die. (she was 17 and was like my daughter, so I hope you don't think I am too weird. I even have her name tattooed on me) I made a Walgreens photo book. So the idea is, put a picture of that months pregnancy photo, and anything you love or euhhh not so love. Or anything you want. I can see myself doing this.
> 
> This will be baby #1 for us too. I've never been pregnant, but I am so looking forward to it. I already eat pretty healthy (i'm a vegetarian). But we are military, and I don't think theres a lot of options for us. I don't know tho, because I've never been pregnant before. That would be awesome if we went all through our pregnancies together. and I hope it happens that way. I will start my WTT journal once I start charting. I will start in a cycle and half. I just got off AF and I am going on vacation next month with my sister for a week. Taking my temp would give me away (we are keeping it between the two of us).
> 
> And I am EXTREMELY broody. I know about 15 people who are either pregnant or who just had kids..... the whole we were going to TTC in august, found out he was deploying (he left in March) and over the next couple of days about 10 of our friends told us they were pregnant. GAH!!!!!!!!!! You people DISGUST me!! AHHHHH!!!!! since he's been gone 5 more people have gotten knocked up! I WANNA BE KNOCKED UP!!!!!!
> 
> I plan on making the most of my first pregnancy. I currently work full time, but since he is deployed, we are paying off bills and buy LOTS and LOTS of diapers and wipes, because as soon as I get to about 7-8 months, I will be quitting my job, its always been a life long dream of mine to be a stay at home mom. My husband fully supports it. I also plan on exclusively breastfeeding, and I work at the commissary (military grocery store) and I wouldn't be able to pump or anything. So its just easier to quit all together.
> 
> I'm really excited. I'm sure my husband is SSOOO excited by all the facebook messages about baby stuff. Poor guy. He's so sweet he just replies that he likes stuff....Click to expand...

I can totally relate to everything here. I have a cat I've had since I was 12, she's my baby, and now she is 13 years old! She's getting up there, so I always get really nervous every time my mom calls and says she has some bad news. :nope:

I think this has happened to a lot of people too. shortly after DD was born, and around the time I was feeling extremely broody, about 15 people I know announced they were pregnant, many of which were in less than desirable situations, it's just so unfair, but that's Sod's law right? You want something so bad, but then get slapped in the face instead.

On a personal note my DH was also in the military and we got pregnant with our first after he got back from his deployment. :thumbup:

I'm really excited for #2, I really can't wait! I bug my DH all the time with baby talk and such, I'm sure he's really sick of it, but it's nice to hear him say that he does want to have another where as before he said he only wanted one.


----------



## nikkih1288

I hope you don't mind me joining. My husband is 35 and I will be 34. We were ttc until last week ( only since April)when dh decided he wanted to wait until October to continue trying. I could really use some friends to wait with. Most of my ttc friends are no longer interested since I'm not now. Today I go for my pre conception visit with a high risk obgyn. It should be interesting.


----------



## brenn09

nikkih1288 said:


> I hope you don't mind me joining. My husband is 35 and I will be 34. We were ttc until last week ( only since April)when dh decided he wanted to wait until October to continue trying. I could really use some friends to wait with. Most of my ttc friends are no longer interested since I'm not now. Today I go for my pre conception visit with a high risk obgyn. It should be interesting.

Welcome!! The more the merrier! Good luck at your visit! Mine was very exciting, it felt like my first real step toward ttc! It wasn't a high risk obgyn though.

Do you mind me asking why you guys decided to take a break? Simply for curiosity's sake, feel free to tell me to mind my own business!!


----------



## LockandKey

Welcome :flower: I agree, the more the merrier! 

I was going to suggest that maybe this would be a good spot to make some WTT Buddies, then moving on together into TTC Buddies, and with any luck become bump buddies. Best case scenario right? But it's nice to have some friends to switch over into the the sections with :flower:


----------



## Rachelle351

LockandKey said:


> Welcome :flower: I agree, the more the merrier!
> 
> I was going to suggest that maybe this would be a good spot to make some WTT Buddies, then moving on together into TTC Buddies, and with any luck become bump buddies. Best case scenario right? But it's nice to have some friends to switch over into the the sections with :flower:

I agree!!! The more the merrier! 

What branch was your husband in? My husband is in the Army. When he joined, he planned to make it a career, and this is his third deployment (twice to Iraq, this time to Afghanistan). They just upped the dwell time (the time between deployments when they CANNOT deploy you, unless of course you volunteer) and its two years. Obama has already said he wants us out of Afghan by 2014. So HOPEFULLY *fingers crossed* this is our last deployment. I've already spent so much time alone (when we lived in Germany, he was always gone for training, and when we were in Kansas, he was deployed for half the time), and I think its super important for us to experience pregnancy together. Especially since it will be my first. Even we are at home, I still didn't want to go through my first pregnancy without him (he BEGGED me to knock me up before he left)

We just bought a house, so I have that and our kitties to keep me busy! 

My cat died last july 20. I know it sounds weird, but she was my baby. I miss her very much. So if you don't see me the later part of this week, thats why. Its still fresh, and it still hurts very much. I was also abused physically and mentally by my mother, and she was there for all that. She just has a very special place in my heart. 

So WTT buddies then? I'm in!!!:happydance:


----------



## LockandKey

my hubby was in the Marine corp and we were stationed in Hawaii for 4 years. It's definitely difficult. They are not kidding when they say that being a military wife is the hardest job out there. My husband didn't like the military career so when his 5 years were up, which was last December 2011, he got a job elsewhere, which brings us to where we are now, living in VA, soon to be WV.

That is also the reason my DH and I waited until he was back form his deployment to TTC, and by the time DD was born, he had less than a year in, in which they also cannot deploy you unless you volunteer. He didn't of course, and it was really nice having him there with me for the entire pregnancy and watch our daughter grow up and help me out :flower:

I'm sure once your DH gets to see the scans and hear the heart beat, he will be happy you put it off until after he got back :)

Wish I knew what to say about your baby and your mom, that's horrible, :( but I can give you lots of these :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

want to be buddies then? looking at both our tickers, looks like we have the same exact TTC date :) from then on we can be TTC buddies too. Sounds like fun :)


----------



## Rachelle351

LockandKey said:


> my hubby was in the Marine corp and we were stationed in Hawaii for 4 years. It's definitely difficult. They are not kidding when they say that being a military wife is the hardest job out there. My husband didn't like the military career so when his 5 years were up, which was last December 2011, he got a job elsewhere, which brings us to where we are now, living in VA, soon to be WV.
> 
> That is also the reason my DH and I waited until he was back form his deployment to TTC, and by the time DD was born, he had less than a year in, in which they also cannot deploy you unless you volunteer. He didn't of course, and it was really nice having him there with me for the entire pregnancy and watch our daughter grow up and help me out :flower:
> 
> I'm sure once your DH gets to see the scans and hear the heart beat, he will be happy you put it off until after he got back :)
> 
> Wish I knew what to say about your baby and your mom, that's horrible, :( but I can give you lots of these :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> want to be buddies then? looking at both our tickers, looks like we have the same exact TTC date :) from then on we can be TTC buddies too. Sounds like fun :)

LOL to the day! I hadn't even noticed!! Sure, totally in! :happydance:


----------



## Rachelle351

LockandKey said:


> my hubby was in the Marine corp and we were stationed in Hawaii for 4 years. It's definitely difficult. They are not kidding when they say that being a military wife is the hardest job out there. My husband didn't like the military career so when his 5 years were up, which was last December 2011, he got a job elsewhere, which brings us to where we are now, living in VA, soon to be WV.
> 
> That is also the reason my DH and I waited until he was back form his deployment to TTC, and by the time DD was born, he had less than a year in, in which they also cannot deploy you unless you volunteer. He didn't of course, and it was really nice having him there with me for the entire pregnancy and watch our daughter grow up and help me out :flower:
> 
> I'm sure once your DH gets to see the scans and hear the heart beat, he will be happy you put it off until after he got back :)
> 
> Wish I knew what to say about your baby and your mom, that's horrible, :( but I can give you lots of these :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> want to be buddies then? looking at both our tickers, looks like we have the same exact TTC date :) from then on we can be TTC buddies too. Sounds like fun :)

I also think he just wanted to miss out on all my grumpiness. All his buddies told him to get me pregnant before he left. :nope:


----------



## LockandKey

Rachelle351 said:


> LockandKey said:
> 
> 
> my hubby was in the Marine corp and we were stationed in Hawaii for 4 years. It's definitely difficult. They are not kidding when they say that being a military wife is the hardest job out there. My husband didn't like the military career so when his 5 years were up, which was last December 2011, he got a job elsewhere, which brings us to where we are now, living in VA, soon to be WV.
> 
> That is also the reason my DH and I waited until he was back form his deployment to TTC, and by the time DD was born, he had less than a year in, in which they also cannot deploy you unless you volunteer. He didn't of course, and it was really nice having him there with me for the entire pregnancy and watch our daughter grow up and help me out :flower:
> 
> I'm sure once your DH gets to see the scans and hear the heart beat, he will be happy you put it off until after he got back :)
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I knew what to say about your baby and your mom, that's horrible, :( but I can give you lots of these :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> want to be buddies then? looking at both our tickers, looks like we have the same exact TTC date :) from then on we can be TTC buddies too. Sounds like fun :)
> 
> I also think he just wanted to miss out on all my grumpiness. All his buddies told him to get me pregnant before he left. :nope:Click to expand...

Yeah, while we were in the military, I knew A LOT of people who did this, I think it's almost expected, or standard :haha:


----------



## Rachelle351

LockandKey said:


> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LockandKey said:
> 
> 
> my hubby was in the Marine corp and we were stationed in Hawaii for 4 years. It's definitely difficult. They are not kidding when they say that being a military wife is the hardest job out there. My husband didn't like the military career so when his 5 years were up, which was last December 2011, he got a job elsewhere, which brings us to where we are now, living in VA, soon to be WV.
> 
> That is also the reason my DH and I waited until he was back form his deployment to TTC, and by the time DD was born, he had less than a year in, in which they also cannot deploy you unless you volunteer. He didn't of course, and it was really nice having him there with me for the entire pregnancy and watch our daughter grow up and help me out :flower:
> 
> I'm sure once your DH gets to see the scans and hear the heart beat, he will be happy you put it off until after he got back :)
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I knew what to say about your baby and your mom, that's horrible, :( but I can give you lots of these :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> want to be buddies then? looking at both our tickers, looks like we have the same exact TTC date :) from then on we can be TTC buddies too. Sounds like fun :)
> 
> I also think he just wanted to miss out on all my grumpiness. All his buddies told him to get me pregnant before he left. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, while we were in the military, I knew A LOT of people who did this, I think it's almost expected, or standard :haha:Click to expand...


Men, there all the same!!! :dohh: I agree with you tho, he will be glad it didn't happen before he left. we have a kitten who is full grown now his gone. He says all the time how much he wished he was home to see her grow. :kiss: I love my goober!!!


----------



## nikkih1288

brenn09 said:


> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> I hope you don't mind me joining. My husband is 35 and I will be 34. We were ttc until last week ( only since April)when dh decided he wanted to wait until October to continue trying. I could really use some friends to wait with. Most of my ttc friends are no longer interested since I'm not now. Today I go for my pre conception visit with a high risk obgyn. It should be interesting.
> 
> Welcome!! The more the merrier! Good luck at your visit! Mine was very exciting, it felt like my first real step toward ttc! It wasn't a high risk obgyn though.
> 
> Do you mind me asking why you guys decided to take a break? Simply for curiosity's sake, feel free to tell me to mind my own business!!Click to expand...



I do not mind at all. My dh decided he wanted to make sure we were solid. Apparently he has been holding back on stuff. So we are working on us and spending more time together. We moved in with my inlaws to save money for a house and that has been extremely stressful. We should be able to get a house soon Yahooo! 
The doctor yesterday was very cool. He said I will need a c section and blood thinners throughout but should have an otherwise normal pregnancy. Although he said I need to lose at least 20 lbs. I knew it was coming and I have been wanting to lose. Now that it is for the baby everyone seems to be supportive so I am excited to shed some pounds while we wait.


----------



## LockandKey

so, thought I might ask, does anyone want a certain gender? What about names?

I already have a little girl, but next time I honestly think I'd be fine with either, I don't feel strongly about one gender over the other, but I can really see myself more with 2 little girls rather than a boy and a girl. 

This next one will be our last :( I'm kind of sad about thinking how it's going to be over soon just like that, but my DH and I are both still young, so you never know, we may have at least 1 more once DD1 starts going to school.

Boy names have always been hard for me, well, names in general, as I change my mind so frequently, but for boys I only really like Corbin, Owen, and Lucas

Girls I think I change my mind about more than boys :wacko: I remember being pregnant with DD, and I must have changed my mind every week, seriously. I kind of envy those people who truly find a name they are in love with from the start and never doubt themselves. Anyway, girls I like Violet, Celia, Evelyn, Autumn, and I kind of like Rosalind, Rozanna, and Rhea too, but not sold on any of them. 

I'm sure you can all tell by now that I tend to think waaaay ahead :haha:

Anyway, just a quick reminder, we are now half way through the month, then only one more month until, eekk, AUTUMN!!!! Then it will be our season to start TTC :happydance:


----------



## Figure_Skater

Hello, I am now waiting until November so I am going to join you ladies in this thread! I have to wait for insurance reasons now but before it was to save money so hopefully this means I will save even more and be able to spoil this little one when they arrive!!! I will be trying at the end of November since I am on CD 4 right now. I would love WTT Buddies that turned into TTC buddies and hopefully Bump Buddies!!!:happydance:


----------



## brenn09

nikkih1288 said:


> brenn09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> I hope you don't mind me joining. My husband is 35 and I will be 34. We were ttc until last week ( only since April)when dh decided he wanted to wait until October to continue trying. I could really use some friends to wait with. Most of my ttc friends are no longer interested since I'm not now. Today I go for my pre conception visit with a high risk obgyn. It should be interesting.
> 
> Welcome!! The more the merrier! Good luck at your visit! Mine was very exciting, it felt like my first real step toward ttc! It wasn't a high risk obgyn though.
> 
> Do you mind me asking why you guys decided to take a break? Simply for curiosity's sake, feel free to tell me to mind my own business!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not mind at all. My dh decided he wanted to make sure we were solid. Apparently he has been holding back on stuff. So we are working on us and spending more time together. We moved in with my inlaws to save money for a house and that has been extremely stressful. We should be able to get a house soon Yahooo!
> The doctor yesterday was very cool. He said I will need a c section and blood thinners throughout but should have an otherwise normal pregnancy. Although he said I need to lose at least 20 lbs. I knew it was coming and I have been wanting to lose. Now that it is for the baby everyone seems to be supportive so I am excited to shed some pounds while we wait.Click to expand...

I'm glad the doc appointment went well! I think we all want and need to shed some weight while we wait! I've been doing a daily core intensive workout to prepare my body for pregnancy, I found it on Youtube! Its short then I do a regular workout about 4 days a week! Before February, when I really got motivated, I had never exercised before- other than in competitive sport/practices. It has been a huge adjustment but I definitely feel better for it! 

I understand about working on "us," because OH and I are doing it, too. We have a day every week we spend together, usually on Saturday where the whole day is just us and relaxing. I've given serious thought to some marriage counseling, too, just to ensure we're in a great place before ttc. Some days are harder than others, that's for sure!! 

We are working on buying a house, too! We are saving right now and hope to buy next spring/summer! 

Anyway, I'll help you stay motivated on losing weight, because I am, too! I'm down about 7lbs! I don't have much more, only like 8 more pounds to be at what I feel is my best weight! Mostly I'm worried about toning up and strengthening my core though- I have back problems so my core is really weak! 

Glad you joined our thread!!


----------



## brenn09

Welcome figure_skater! I have had some insurance snafu's myself, so I know how it goes! Ours is finally sorted and now we're just waiting, too!! As for my cycle, I'm on CD 16 so I should be ttc around the beginning of Nov, but my cycles can be whacky so that isn't guaranteed just yet! OH and I have an agreement that we'll start ttc once our due date is in the month of August so that will give me 3 months of full time employment before going on maternity leave (ideally). 

Lock: I think I want a boy first, but then I look at how wonderful my niece is and can't decide! I guess I don't care but I'll likely care a lot more when baby #2 is in the works. We have names, but I've already had one fave name taken so I'm not telling- it may be superstitious, but I'm afraid to put it out into the universe for fear someone close to me will take it/them!!


----------



## Rachelle351

LockandKey said:


> so, thought I might ask, does anyone want a certain gender? What about names?
> 
> I already have a little girl, but next time I honestly think I'd be fine with either, I don't feel strongly about one gender over the other, but I can really see myself more with 2 little girls rather than a boy and a girl.
> 
> This next one will be our last :( I'm kind of sad about thinking how it's going to be over soon just like that, but my DH and I are both still young, so you never know, we may have at least 1 more once DD1 starts going to school.
> 
> Boy names have always been hard for me, well, names in general, as I change my mind so frequently, but for boys I only really like Corbin, Owen, and Lucas
> 
> Girls I think I change my mind about more than boys :wacko: I remember being pregnant with DD, and I must have changed my mind every week, seriously. I kind of envy those people who truly find a name they are in love with from the start and never doubt themselves. Anyway, girls I like Violet, Celia, Evelyn, Autumn, and I kind of like Rosalind, Rozanna, and Rhea too, but not sold on any of them.
> 
> I'm sure you can all tell by now that I tend to think waaaay ahead :haha:
> 
> Anyway, just a quick reminder, we are now half way through the month, then only one more month until, eekk, AUTUMN!!!! Then it will be our season to start TTC :happydance:

I like your way of thinking!!!! Actually last night my husband and I were chatting on facebook im. And he mentioned that he had been catching up the Sons of Anarchy, (never watched, don't know a single thing about it) and he saw one of the sons and he said "it made me want one even more!"

"well david, I don't really care one way or the other whether you want one or not, its happening when you get home"

"i'm just saying, now I want one SOOOO badly"

"well I kinda need your penis for that, so until, stay busy"

he just laughed. Its nice to know that he feels the same way. He was curious how I was keeping busy. He's super glad I found you ladies :thumbup:

Me: I would prefer all boys. 3 in fact. I have nothing against girls, but I do have two older sisters and do know kind of terrors girls can be. Besides I wanna be the queen in the household!!! :haha:

husband: a boy and a girl. only 2. I have a feeling I can convince him to try for #3. I don't have a hard time talking my husband into anything, he's a pretty laid back guy, he pretty much just does stuff to either shut me up, or make me happy :cloud9:

My sisters name starts with a N. She has a Nathan, and a Natalie. we have decided to go the same route. I haven't really found any other R names that i really like (mostly boys names, I love the name Rosslyn for a girl, I could come with other R girl names), so we have decided to stick with D names. The first name we have come to COMPLETELY agree on is Dixon. My FIL is close to his upper 60's so I am going to name him Dixon Joseph (after his grandpa!!!). If it happens to be a girl, it will be Danica Jean (Jean after my grandma who passed away, and my MIL's middle name). I also really like Dylan Edward (Edward after my dad), and Dalton. But Dixon Joseph will for sure be #1. 

Figure_skater: I'm than happy to add you to WTT buddies! 

I'm so glad that so many of you are working on your relationships. I came from divorced parents, and hubs parents have been married almost 45 years. He has had a great influence, ....me not so much. My parents divorced when I was 12, and haven't spoken to each other since after I turned 18. they HATE each other. (not that I blame my dad, I haven't spoken to my mother since then either) But I vowed I wouldn't get married only to divorce that person. When we started talking about marriage, I warned him not to marry me, because he was never going to get a divorce out of me. He agreed. and here we are almost 8 years later. We just bought our house (two weeks before he left), and do nothing but save up money and pay off bills since we get extra money because of the deployment. I consider us to be stable. I'm happy, and I am beyond sure that he is too. But no marriage is perfect, so I applaud those who aim to better theirs. :winkwink: I credit the fact that we are stable because we waited to have kids. We got to explore Germany, and get to know each other. I think its the best choice we ever made. But we both wants kids, and both have baby fever BADLY! :happydance:

So in November, hopefully baby will start-a-cooking!!! But first we gotta get through this stinking deployment!!! Every day is a just a day closer!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Figure_Skater

brenn09 said:


> Welcome figure_skater! I have had some insurance snafu's myself, so I know how it goes! Ours is finally sorted and now we're just waiting, too!! As for my cycle, I'm on CD 16 so I should be ttc around the beginning of Nov, but my cycles can be whacky so that isn't guaranteed just yet! OH and I have an agreement that we'll start ttc once our due date is in the month of August so that will give me 3 months of full time employment before going on maternity leave (ideally).
> 
> Lock: I think I want a boy first, but then I look at how wonderful my niece is and can't decide! I guess I don't care but I'll likely care a lot more when baby #2 is in the works. We have names, but I've already had one fave name taken so I'm not telling- it may be superstitious, but I'm afraid to put it out into the universe for fear someone close to me will take it/them!!


Brenn09 Thanks! I am excited to try and I am happy about waiting a little bit longer to hopefully shed a few pounds. I am overweight and Ideally would like to lose 65 pounds to be back to what I was when I was figure skating. I am only 5'3 at 195 ugh! It is terrible but if I can lose 30 or more by November I will be happy! I just want to be as healthy as I can for this baby. If that means kicking my butt to the gym daily I will do it! I have been doing 45 minutes on the elliptical every day and some weights after. I also have been changing my diet and trying to eat under 1500 calories a day. I just started this work out diet on Monday so hopefully by next Monday I am down a few more pounds! 

What do you do for a job? And I wouldn't mind my due date at anytime I am nervous to be full blown pg in August though since the summer here in MN has been so hot! 




Rachelle351 said:


> LockandKey said:
> 
> 
> so, thought I might ask, does anyone want a certain gender? What about names?
> 
> I already have a little girl, but next time I honestly think I'd be fine with either, I don't feel strongly about one gender over the other, but I can really see myself more with 2 little girls rather than a boy and a girl.
> 
> This next one will be our last :( I'm kind of sad about thinking how it's going to be over soon just like that, but my DH and I are both still young, so you never know, we may have at least 1 more once DD1 starts going to school.
> 
> Boy names have always been hard for me, well, names in general, as I change my mind so frequently, but for boys I only really like Corbin, Owen, and Lucas
> 
> Girls I think I change my mind about more than boys :wacko: I remember being pregnant with DD, and I must have changed my mind every week, seriously. I kind of envy those people who truly find a name they are in love with from the start and never doubt themselves. Anyway, girls I like Violet, Celia, Evelyn, Autumn, and I kind of like Rosalind, Rozanna, and Rhea too, but not sold on any of them.
> 
> I'm sure you can all tell by now that I tend to think waaaay ahead :haha:
> 
> Anyway, just a quick reminder, we are now half way through the month, then only one more month until, eekk, AUTUMN!!!! Then it will be our season to start TTC :happydance:
> 
> I like your way of thinking!!!! Actually last night my husband and I were chatting on facebook im. And he mentioned that he had been catching up the Sons of Anarchy, (never watched, don't know a single thing about it) and he saw one of the sons and he said "it made me want one even more!"
> 
> "well david, I don't really care one way or the other whether you want one or not, its happening when you get home"
> 
> "i'm just saying, now I want one SOOOO badly"
> 
> "well I kinda need your penis for that, so until, stay busy"
> 
> he just laughed. Its nice to know that he feels the same way. He was curious how I was keeping busy. He's super glad I found you ladies :thumbup:
> 
> Me: I would prefer all boys. 3 in fact. I have nothing against girls, but I do have two older sisters and do know kind of terrors girls can be. Besides I wanna be the queen in the household!!! :haha:
> 
> husband: a boy and a girl. only 2. I have a feeling I can convince him to try for #3. I don't have a hard time talking my husband into anything, he's a pretty laid back guy, he pretty much just does stuff to either shut me up, or make me happy :cloud9:
> 
> My sisters name starts with a N. She has a Nathan, and a Natalie. we have decided to go the same route. I haven't really found any other R names that i really like (mostly boys names, I love the name Rosslyn for a girl, I could come with other R girl names), so we have decided to stick with D names. The first name we have come to COMPLETELY agree on is Dixon. My FIL is close to his upper 60's so I am going to name him Dixon Joseph (after his grandpa!!!). If it happens to be a girl, it will be Danica Jean (Jean after my grandma who passed away, and my MIL's middle name). I also really like Dylan Edward (Edward after my dad), and Dalton. But Dixon Joseph will for sure be #1.
> 
> Figure_skater: I'm than happy to add you to WTT buddies!
> 
> I'm so glad that so many of you are working on your relationships. I came from divorced parents, and hubs parents have been married almost 45 years. He has had a great influence, ....me not so much. My parents divorced when I was 12, and haven't spoken to each other since after I turned 18. they HATE each other. (not that I blame my dad, I haven't spoken to my mother since then either) But I vowed I wouldn't get married only to divorce that person. When we started talking about marriage, I warned him not to marry me, because he was never going to get a divorce out of me. He agreed. and here we are almost 8 years later. We just bought our house (two weeks before he left), and do nothing but save up money and pay off bills since we get extra money because of the deployment. I consider us to be stable. I'm happy, and I am beyond sure that he is too. But no marriage is perfect, so I applaud those who aim to better theirs. :winkwink: I credit the fact that we are stable because we waited to have kids. We got to explore Germany, and get to know each other. I think its the best choice we ever made. But we both wants kids, and both have baby fever BADLY! :happydance:
> 
> So in November, hopefully baby will start-a-cooking!!! But first we gotta get through this stinking deployment!!! Every day is a just a day closer!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...


Rachelle351-I love your baby names! Way to cute! My husband was in the Airforce or as I like to call it the Chair force haha. He was an arabic linguist. So I know how much it sucks to sit and wait for them to get home. My DH was never deployed but because of college I did not go with him while he was stationed in a different state. So long distance is so hard but I am glad you have found this website to talk with us! Hopefully when November comes around we will get pregnant right away!


----------



## Figure_Skater

Found this on WTT September thread and thought we should do it to and get to know each other better!!! I also added to it a little bit!

My age: 23
OH/DH age: 23
Any children: one angel baby
Any Pets: a pup named Stan and a Cat named Daisy
Activities: Shopping, spending time with DH and friends, trying to ice skate more
Reason for WTT until November: Insurance does not cover labor and delivery unless I have been with them for 12 months. Also to save money
My job/career: Real Estate
DH/OH Job/Career: Design Engineer
Hobbies: Figure Skating
Goals: to lose at least 30+ pounds by November.

Okay Ladies now it is your turn!:happydance:


----------



## brenn09

I need to be doing homework but why not a survey instead??? :haha:

My age: 25 (26 in Nov)
OH/DH age: 26
Any children: None
Any Pets: Two adult cats that are our babies!
Activities: grad school, reading
Reason for WTT until November: To be graduated before we're due; save money
My job/career: Full time grad student; counselor
DH/OH Job/Career: Land surveyor
Hobbies: Crafts- re-finishing/painting furniture, etc.
Goals: Lose more weight, tone up, strengthen core, enjoy time with OH, take a trip in December after finals


----------



## LockandKey

yay, fun!

My age: 23, soon to be 24 in September!!!!
OH/DH age: 24
Any children: My daughter Nora Anne! Born May 30th 2011 :cloud9:
Any Pets: a 14 year old cat named Crystal who lives with my mother now, mostly because I didn't want to make her take the flight all the way to Hawaii when we moved, and the apartment we are in now in VA, no pets allowed :(
Activities: Definitely shopping, haha, I have a spending problem :blush: window shopping online for baby stuff, and cruising through BnB 
Reason for WTT until November: we are moving into our first house late August, eek! We also want to buy a 2nd vehicle soon after, and buy a washer and dryer for our new home, all that would have depleted our finances, so we would like to work them back up a bit. I also want DD to be a bit older, don't think I can handle 2 under 2, hoping for more of a 2.5 yr age gap
My job/career: SAHM :thumbup:
DH/OH Job/Career: Computer programmer for the US government, most of it is confidential though
Hobbies: playing video games, listening to music, making chainmaille jewelry, reading manga, and spending time with my DD
Goals: to eat healthier, and get my sleeping disorder/ coming off all my sleeping pills first before TTC

Not too long ago, a good friend of mine from high school made a significant point as I finished telling her that we had bought a house, she said "How did we all of a sudden come to this point in our lives? We are all getting married and having kids and buying houses..." It did strike me as crazy to think that only 6 years ago we had all graduated together, we were going to bars or clubs together, hanging out, going shopping all the time together with no little people to worry about, and now all of a sudden, overnight it seems, we are all settled down. Crazy :wacko:

Figure_Skater, me, my DH, and all his friends also called it the chair force :haha:


----------



## brenn09

Figure_Skater said:


> Brenn09 Thanks! I am excited to try and I am happy about waiting a little bit longer to hopefully shed a few pounds. I am overweight and Ideally would like to lose 65 pounds to be back to what I was when I was figure skating. I am only 5'3 at 195 ugh! It is terrible but if I can lose 30 or more by November I will be happy! I just want to be as healthy as I can for this baby. If that means kicking my butt to the gym daily I will do it! I have been doing 45 minutes on the elliptical every day and some weights after. I also have been changing my diet and trying to eat under 1500 calories a day. I just started this work out diet on Monday so hopefully by next Monday I am down a few more pounds!
> 
> What do you do for a job? And I wouldn't mind my due date at anytime I am nervous to be full blown pg in August though since the summer here in MN has been so hot!

I'm not sure how I missed this earlier? :blush:

I am not employed right now, as I'm in an internship class which is basically a full time unpaid position! I'll be taking my old position back in January and working part time until May when I graduate, after which I'll be working as an LPC. 

I think I'll hate being big preggo in summertime but my job is indoors and as much as I want a baby, some discomfort is not a deal breaker! I live in the south and it is over 100 degrees today! (Fahrenheit, that is, for those outside the US!) I'll have to remind myself why we tried in November if I'm actually big preggo next summer, :haha:

Your diet and exercise plans sounds awesome!! I try to keep my caloric intake at about 1550 and exercise at least daily but I don't like the gym so I do my own routine at home, plus I use our PS3 + EA Active workout game. It has sensors so I can't cheat but I don't have to be in front of other people- for me, it's the perfect way!


----------



## Figure_Skater

brenn09 said:


> Figure_Skater said:
> 
> 
> Brenn09 Thanks! I am excited to try and I am happy about waiting a little bit longer to hopefully shed a few pounds. I am overweight and Ideally would like to lose 65 pounds to be back to what I was when I was figure skating. I am only 5'3 at 195 ugh! It is terrible but if I can lose 30 or more by November I will be happy! I just want to be as healthy as I can for this baby. If that means kicking my butt to the gym daily I will do it! I have been doing 45 minutes on the elliptical every day and some weights after. I also have been changing my diet and trying to eat under 1500 calories a day. I just started this work out diet on Monday so hopefully by next Monday I am down a few more pounds!
> 
> What do you do for a job? And I wouldn't mind my due date at anytime I am nervous to be full blown pg in August though since the summer here in MN has been so hot!
> 
> I'm not sure how I missed this earlier? :blush:
> 
> I am not employed right now, as I'm in an internship class which is basically a full time unpaid position! I'll be taking my old position back in January and working part time until May when I graduate, after which I'll be working as an LPC.
> 
> I think I'll hate being big preggo in summertime but my job is indoors and as much as I want a baby, some discomfort is not a deal breaker! I live in the south and it is over 100 degrees today! (Fahrenheit, that is, for those outside the US!) I'll have to remind myself why we tried in November if I'm actually big preggo next summer, :haha:
> 
> Your diet and exercise plans sounds awesome!! I try to keep my caloric intake at about 1550 and exercise at least daily but I don't like the gym so I do my own routine at home, plus I use our PS3 + EA Active workout game. It has sensors so I can't cheat but I don't have to be in front of other people- for me, it's the perfect way!Click to expand...

I applaud you I absolutely hated anything school or college. Of course i attended but I found Real Estate in the process and could not be happier.
I am going to start trying in November and if I have 9 months preggo in August so be it. I am sure I will regret it though! It has been over 100 degrees here too but we have humidity which makes it worse. I am def a winter girl I love the ice and snow and so cannot wait for winter! 

I hate the gym too but I really want to lose weight. I used to be so skinny but due to some medical things I packed on the pounds ugh but now that I am 100% healthy I am ready to lose this weight. I have the PS3 too but not the EA Active workout game. I wouldn't work out if I am home lol I have to go somewhere or I just won't do it. Today was brutal though I am so sore from this past week, I cannot wait until Friday though last day of workout with a 2 day break. I will be hitting the ice rink in the evening though! That isn't a workout to me it is more fun to do the jumps and spins. But skating for 90 minutes burns 900 calories so I will take it! haha:happydance:


----------



## brenn09

Figure_Skater said:


> I applaud you I absolutely hated anything school or college. Of course i attended but I found Real Estate in the process and could not be happier.
> I am going to start trying in November and if I have 9 months preggo in August so be it. I am sure I will regret it though! It has been over 100 degrees here too but we have humidity which makes it worse. I am def a winter girl I love the ice and snow and so cannot wait for winter!
> 
> I hate the gym too but I really want to lose weight. I used to be so skinny but due to some medical things I packed on the pounds ugh but now that I am 100% healthy I am ready to lose this weight. I have the PS3 too but not the EA Active workout game. I wouldn't work out if I am home lol I have to go somewhere or I just won't do it. Today was brutal though I am so sore from this past week, I cannot wait until Friday though last day of workout with a 2 day break. I will be hitting the ice rink in the evening though! That isn't a workout to me it is more fun to do the jumps and spins. But skating for 90 minutes burns 900 calories so I will take it! haha:happydance:

Well, school was always easy for me so it's not like it was a challenge, at least not until my master's degree. Real estate is a great career and you'll likely be making more money than I will, anyway! Counseling is what I feel I was born to do, so I keep going to school even though my income level isn't going to increase much! 

We are having such an intense heat wave in the US right now! SHEESH!! I start sweating just thinking of going outside! Something I really wish I had is remote start on my car, :haha:

I hurt my foot last week, so today is the first day I get to do a workout since last Wednesday!! As soon as I get my lazy butt off here, I'll do my short routine but I don't think my foot is up for a long workout.. it still hurts to stand on it for more than a second or two:dohh: Skating sounds like an awesome workout! I'm such a klutz that I avoid anything that moves me quicker than my feet do- and even then I get hurt, like last week!! I stepped on a shishkabob stick and drove it into my foot. Who does that, really??? 

Okay, I'm going to workout. NOW. :thumbup:


----------



## Figure_Skater

brenn09 said:


> Figure_Skater said:
> 
> 
> I applaud you I absolutely hated anything school or college. Of course i attended but I found Real Estate in the process and could not be happier.
> I am going to start trying in November and if I have 9 months preggo in August so be it. I am sure I will regret it though! It has been over 100 degrees here too but we have humidity which makes it worse. I am def a winter girl I love the ice and snow and so cannot wait for winter!
> 
> I hate the gym too but I really want to lose weight. I used to be so skinny but due to some medical things I packed on the pounds ugh but now that I am 100% healthy I am ready to lose this weight. I have the PS3 too but not the EA Active workout game. I wouldn't work out if I am home lol I have to go somewhere or I just won't do it. Today was brutal though I am so sore from this past week, I cannot wait until Friday though last day of workout with a 2 day break. I will be hitting the ice rink in the evening though! That isn't a workout to me it is more fun to do the jumps and spins. But skating for 90 minutes burns 900 calories so I will take it! haha:happydance:
> 
> Well, school was always easy for me so it's not like it was a challenge, at least not until my master's degree. Real estate is a great career and you'll likely be making more money than I will, anyway! Counseling is what I feel I was born to do, so I keep going to school even though my income level isn't going to increase much!
> 
> We are having such an intense heat wave in the US right now! SHEESH!! I start sweating just thinking of going outside! Something I really wish I had is remote start on my car, :haha:
> 
> I hurt my foot last week, so today is the first day I get to do a workout since last Wednesday!! As soon as I get my lazy butt off here, I'll do my short routine but I don't think my foot is up for a long workout.. it still hurts to stand on it for more than a second or two:dohh: Skating sounds like an awesome workout! I'm such a klutz that I avoid anything that moves me quicker than my feet do- and even then I get hurt, like last week!! I stepped on a shishkabob stick and drove it into my foot. Who does that, really???
> 
> Okay, I'm going to workout. NOW. :thumbup:Click to expand...

That sounds painful! Ouch! I don't think careers are about money, it is just people's passion. If you consider your career a job then it is just about money. I don't care how much money I make DH can support us just fine. But it is nice to have money in savings! I think counselling is a great career. I don't know if I could do it so it takes a special type of personality.:flower:
I wish this heat wave would go away it is terrible! Have fun doing your workout! All I can ever think about when I am on the elliptical is how much time I have left before I get to feel good once the workout is complete!


----------



## LockandKey

AAAAHHHHHHH I'M SO BROODY :brat: It's killing me, I'm in severe agony right now

Anyway, I still want to go back to college, but I haven't figured out what exactly yet. My dream would be a midwife or NICU nurse, but I am really stuck between massage therapy, or a photography class.

I can honestly say though that it does indeed SUCK being pregnant during the summer, I know this because I was living in Hawaii when I was pregnant with DD, summer there all year round, ugh, I was constantly sweating. The only way I was able to combat that was to sit in front of a fan all day long, and then only go out for walks in the evening after the sun had gone down. This next pregnancy I plan on following a DVD of prenatal yoga in the comfort of my own home to stay fit


----------



## Figure_Skater

LockandKey said:


> AAAAHHHHHHH I'M SO BROODY :brat: It's killing me, I'm in severe agony right now
> 
> Anyway, I still want to go back to college, but I haven't figured out what exactly yet. My dream would be a midwife or NICU nurse, but I am really stuck between massage therapy, or a photography class.
> 
> I can honestly say though that it does indeed SUCK being pregnant during the summer, I know this because I was living in Hawaii when I was pregnant with DD, summer there all year round, ugh, I was constantly sweating. The only way I was able to combat that was to sit in front of a fan all day long, and then only go out for walks in the evening after the sun had gone down. This next pregnancy I plan on following a DVD of prenatal yoga in the comfort of my own home to stay fit

I am so Broody right now too. It makes it so hard to wait! Take your time with figuring out what you want to do. College will always be around! 

Oh no well at least if I get pregnant in November will be pregnant through the complete winter season. And here in MN that is at least 6 months out of the yr! haha I want to do yoga while pregnant too!!!!


----------



## LockandKey

found this and thought you ladies might appreciate it :haha:
 



Attached Files:







everyone-i-know-is-getting-married-im-just-getting-more-awesome.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Figure_Skater

HAHAHA I love it!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Rachelle351

Figure_Skater said:


> TE]
> 
> 
> Rachelle351-I love your baby names! Way to cute! My husband was in the Airforce or as I like to call it the Chair force haha. He was an arabic linguist. So I know how much it sucks to sit and wait for them to get home. My DH was never deployed but because of college I did not go with him while he was stationed in a different state. So long distance is so hard but I am glad you have found this website to talk with us! Hopefully when November comes around we will get pregnant right away!

Yah I like unusual names. Not crazy over the top unusual names, but the type of names you rarely hear. Yep, currently working on our third deployment. (we call it the chair force or gay force!! haha) He plans to make it a career. 


My age: 26, 27 in november
OH/DH age: 28 last month
Any children: :nope: :cry:
Any Pets: we have 4 kitties. and 1 angel kitty. Max who is mine and a total fluff, he's almost 7, Jackson, he's my husband's, a total attention whore, hes almost 4, Molly, is the skittish one, never comes out of hiding, she is my husbands as well, and just turned 6 and Lola who i got shortly after my other passed away, she just turned 1 and she is my kitten. And my angel kitty (who we did have cremated and she is still in the house, I will have it put in my will that she is buried with me), Dottie, she was 17, and passed away July 20, 2011. I'd had her since I was 9, and she was my baby. Seriously, I loved that cat more than life itself. I do have her name tattooed on me, as well as 17 stars representing the 17 years i had with her. 
Activities: concerts, movies, driving, being an aunt, TATTOOS!!!!!!!
Reason for WTT until November: Husband is deployed to Afghanistan. 
My job/career: Cashier at the Commissary. Good pay, and total and complete job security. 
DH/OH Job/Career: US Army.
Hobbies: Concerts, music, movies (specially horror), I'm a complete movie buff, my kitties, TATTOOS!!!!!!!!! 
Goals: to get pregnant first time!!


----------



## LockandKey

haha, really? We always called the Navy gay as there were always semen on the poop deck :rofl:


----------



## Figure_Skater

Yah I like unusual names. Not crazy over the top unusual names, but the type of names you rarely hear. Yep, currently working on our third deployment. (we call it the chair force or gay force!! haha) He plans to make it a career. 


My age: 26, 27 in november
OH/DH age: 28 last month
Any children: :nope: :cry:
Any Pets: we have 4 kitties. and 1 angel kitty. Max who is mine and a total fluff, he's almost 7, Jackson, he's my husband's, a total attention whore, hes almost 4, Molly, is the skittish one, never comes out of hiding, she is my husbands as well, and just turned 6 and Lola who i got shortly after my other passed away, she just turned 1 and she is my kitten. And my angel kitty (who we did have cremated and she is still in the house, I will have it put in my will that she is buried with me), Dottie, she was 17, and passed away July 20, 2011. I'd had her since I was 9, and she was my baby. Seriously, I loved that cat more than life itself. I do have her name tattooed on me, as well as 17 stars representing the 17 years i had with her. 
Activities: concerts, movies, driving, being an aunt, TATTOOS!!!!!!!
Reason for WTT until November: Husband is deployed to Afghanistan. 
My job/career: Cashier at the Commissary. Good pay, and total and complete job security. 
DH/OH Job/Career: US Army.
Hobbies: Concerts, music, movies (specially horror), I'm a complete movie buff, my kitties, TATTOOS!!!!!!!!! 
Goals: to get pregnant first time!![/QUOTE]

I am so sorry about your kitty! I know I would be the same way is Daisy were to pass away. She is almost three though so it will be awhile hopefully. I have never heard of it as the gay force lol. I don't currently have any tattoos but I do want one. I am not sure what to get though. I know how it feels to have them removed since I have a large port wine birthmark and I get it removed every so often. It is very very painful. 



LockandKey said:


> haha, really? We always called the Navy gay as there were always semen on the poop deck :rofl:

HAHAHA I love this!!!!!!


----------



## Rachelle351

LockandKey said:


> haha, really? We always called the Navy gay as there were always semen on the poop deck :rofl:


Okay thats hilarious!!! I've never heard of that! Our first duty station was Kaiserslautern, Germany, which is about 10 minutes from Ramnstein. So LOTS and LOTS of chairmen (airmen). Now we are stationed in Joint Base Lewis-McChord, and I actually work on the chairforce side. 

He was trying to originally get into the Navy, but he has a slight record (from when he was a teenager, he's all straight and narrow now :thumbup:). And they refused to take him, but the Army had no problems. 

I put a lot of thought into my tattoos. On my right forearm I have "resilent", because of everything I've been through. My BIL and I were talking one time, and he looked at me, and said, "wow you are so resilent" that always stuck with me. I have swirls and stars that wrap around the rest and resilent. then i have 17 stars above it for my baby girl. On my right shoulder blade I will put a large star that will represent me. (I'll have to post pictures for you to completely understand) 

then on my left arm I have three plummerias. One is pink with Dottie Marie, one large green plummeria (for Max), and a purple smaller one (for Lola). Those are all on my right forearm. I plan to add a different colored plummeria going up my arm for every single one of my family members. with a large blue plummeria on my left shoulder blade, representing my husband. Then in the middle of the plummeria and star on my back, I want my kids names. representing our family. It will very cute when its all done. My first tattoo was Dotties name tho. I just got the stars about three weeks ago. Once you get that first one, you are ADDICTED! no joke. I have plans for smaller ones on my legs and whatnot.


----------



## LockandKey

Figure_Skater and Rachelle, your activities reminded me that DH and I used to go to concerts together ALL the time! Our first date was a concert :haha: we have also seen Seether twice, Shinedown twice, Blue October, Buck Cherry, Candlebox, Black Label Society, Avenged Sevenfold, Sevendust, Puddle of Mudd, Hoobastank, Smile Empty Soul, Hurt, Evans Blue, Breaking Benjamin, Lit, Brace, Trapt, Cake, Boy Hits Car, Limp Bizkit, Hollywood Undead, Eddie K (from Live), Flyleaf, Halestorm, A Day to Remember, Hail the Villian, and when I was preggo I saw Tool in concert :haha: I think I mentioned them all. We WERE going to see Red Hot Chili Peppers, which I've been dying to see in concert since I was 12, but the tickets were already sold out before we even got the chance to buy them :growlmad:

Needless to say, I haven't been to any concerts since DD was born :( I miss it

I recently got a tattoo of DD's birthdate on my left shoulderblade :) I wanna get another for when lo #2 comes along.

Lol, I hope I'm not annoying anyone, I'm just really bored, DD is in bed already I don't have anything else to do but chat on BnB


----------



## Rachelle351

:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







251933_288587107904694_685282810_n (1).jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2









250922_288587001238038_311749179_n.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 2









311105_130757920354281_100002602220141_159838_6764868_n.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2









310116_158177264279013_2085209021_n.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2









313760_141719465924793_100002602220141_197014_455694764_n.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rachelle351

....and here's a cute picture of my kitten, just cause I can. She was 5 weeks old when I got, and I got to BOTTLE FEED HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh my god. She was SOSOOOO tiny!!! My little Lola bean!!! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







300878_125497127547027_4398860_n.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Figure_Skater

I love going to concerts but I have not been to as many as you ladies! Also Rachelle your tattoos are super cute! I just cannot commit to any of the tattoos I want. I know some day I will eventually put a pair of ice skates on my body somewhere. I am also bored so please do not worry about annoying anyone. lol


----------



## Rachelle351

...and the stars.
 



Attached Files:







528033_303106776452727_1416111390_n.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rachelle351

i'm sorry? did you just say tool??? You are officially my new best friend. I love tool. One my top 5 favorite bands. I got to see them in June 2010, in Kansas city. It was AWESOME. Maynard is my god!!! lol

I couldn't tell you how many concerts I've been too. At least 100. If not more. I only listen to hard rock/metal. 

Tattoos aren't for everyone. To each his own!!! =D


----------



## Rachelle351

Also RHCP are AMAZING live. That was actually my very first concert, I think i was 13 or 14. It was awesome.


----------



## Figure_Skater

I wish I could have seen Blue October in Concert they are one of my favorite bands. You are going to laugh but my first concert was N'sync! Hahaha I know super lame!!!! But my aunts got me tickets and it was the only one my mother allowed me to go to! Oh so embarrassing.........:blush:


----------



## Figure_Skater

By the way those tattoos are beautiful!


----------



## Rachelle351

Figure_Skater said:


> I wish I could have seen Blue October in Concert they are one of my favorite bands. You are going to laugh but my first concert was N'sync! Hahaha I know super lame!!!! But my aunts got me tickets and it was the only one my mother allowed me to go to! Oh so embarrassing.........:blush:


:rofl:

I'm sorry I don't mean to laugh. But its pretty funny.


----------



## Rachelle351

Figure_Skater said:


> By the way those tattoos are beautiful!

Thank you! like i said, I put a lot of thought into. They all have meaning to me!


----------



## Figure_Skater

Well ladies I am going to bed to get up early and work out! Talk to you all tomorrow! Goodnight!


----------



## LockandKey

haha, yeah I saw Tool when I was 5 months pregnant, it was in a controlled area so no one was doing drugs or moshing, and DD was kicking like crazy when they were playing Schism :haha: 

I love all your tattoos, and your kitty is so adorable :cloud9:

Ahh, you ladies are awesome!!!! 

I think I have some pics of my tats somewhere, I will have to hunt for them, although I don't have as many as yours Rachelle, but I've dreamt about getting lots more. I kind of always wanted to be one of those moms with a half sleeve that starts at my collar bone, but my family is super conservative and christian, so I feel a bit awkward about it, plus my DH has none


----------



## LockandKey

goodnight :flower:


----------



## LockandKey

I knew I had some pics somewhere. Sorry if the first one is kinda hard to see, I took it with with my phone's camera. It's DD's birthdate, lol, and now you know why I'm called LockandKey :haha:

I remember when I got the tattoo on my foot done, it was on my 18th birthday, it's cat eyes within butterfly wings, anyway, after I had got it done, I walked home, which was 2 miles as my DH, OH at the time, had the car. I'm such a badass :p

Haha, I LOVE Tool too! Maynard's voice always makes me swoon :cloud9: I think my top 5 bands would have to be, Tool, Nirvana, RHCP, Pearl Jam, and Nine Inch Nails!

I am also soooo green with envy right now that you had seen RHCP in concert!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







301812_2240376665523_1185339568_n.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 2









5296_1024804996991_7652979_n.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 2









5296_1024804956990_1882525_n.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rachelle351

Thanks! Both of my sisters and I have tattoos. I asked my dad one time if it bothered him, and it doesn't. Idk about my mom. I would guess that she doesn't care. I guess my FIL told my husband, "I don't think women should have tattoos". So I hide them from them. (I know I thought it was rude too, my FIL can be a jerk) even tho my husband has a bunch. its okay for him to have them, but not me. tsk. whatever. I think I'll super relaxed about my kids getting them. I'll probably tell them they have to think long and hard, and if after a year, they still want the same thing, I'll let them get one. (obviously not when they are 14 or anything, but 18 or whatever) 

I don't see any reason not to go to a concert when you are pregnant. I would too. 

Top 5 bands for me: Taproot, Suicide Silence, Tool, All that Remains, and Walls of Jericho. (yep, some deathcore in there) 

OHH You are a Seattle band girl!!! It should be a law, that in the state of Washington you have to like Nirvana, Pearl Jam, Soundgarden, and Alice in Chains. It just should be! I live about 45 minutes outside of Seattle, near Tacoma.


----------



## Rachelle351

I love them!!! What does the lock and key represent? Love the cat eyes!!! 

....and of course the stars!!! Really nice looking!


----------



## LockandKey

haha, maybe it should be the law! Cuz I like all those bands :blush:
Taproot! That's another great band :) atm I am listening to Volbeat, have you heard them yet? I like 'em, Rains is good too. LOL at all this music talk, but music is my life! Well, that is, aside from my precious baby girl

Lol it is kinda rude, I know how you feel though, I got a monroe piercing, and my FIL just tutted at it, and since my family is super conservative, they tend to make fun if I get things like peircings or tattoos, makes me feel a bit awkward and out of place :( but I can't help who I am

Thanks for the compliment :flower: I got my cat eyes tattoo for my kitty, my first baby! My four legged baby! The lock and key is like the secret to a treasure, that obviously being my daughter, and it's heart shaped, so it's in a sense saying, "I will hold you in my heart forever"


----------



## Figure_Skater

Sorry to change the topic ladies but today I am just feeling super sick.....ugh. I didn't go to the gym this morning and do my typical workout but I am just so exhausted today. I over slept this morning and now I wish I could take a nap. Plus my stomach is killing me. I have 4 houses to show one client this afternoon and 2-3 to another client around 5pm. I wish today would be over with so I can go to bed. Oh also according to the scale I am up one pound. I am so frustrated right now ugh!!!!!:cry:

Sorry for the rant just super tired, not feeling well and annoyed. Well it is off to showings I go. Hopefully I will be home before 8pm tonight!


----------



## Rachelle351

Are you starting AF soon? I always feel like crap when shes getting closer. UGH!!! I hope she dies a slow and painful death!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait until I'm pregnant, I'll be done with her for awhile!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Argh!! Why is everyone I know pregnant :cry:
Im so jealous today. :(


----------



## Rachelle351

We all seem to have this problem. I know about 18 people who are either pregnant or just recently had a baby. UGH!!!!!!!!!!!! We had to push off having a baby because of deployment. :sad:


----------



## Rachelle351

LockandKey said:


> haha, maybe it should be the law! Cuz I like all those bands :blush:
> Taproot! That's another great band :) atm I am listening to Volbeat, have you heard them yet? I like 'em, Rains is good too. LOL at all this music talk, but music is my life! Well, that is, aside from my precious baby girl
> 
> Lol it is kinda rude, I know how you feel though, I got a monroe piercing, and my FIL just tutted at it, and since my family is super conservative, they tend to make fun if I get things like peircings or tattoos, makes me feel a bit awkward and out of place :( but I can't help who I am
> 
> Thanks for the compliment :flower: I got my cat eyes tattoo for my kitty, my first baby! My four legged baby! The lock and key is like the secret to a treasure, that obviously being my daughter, and it's heart shaped, so it's in a sense saying, "I will hold you in my heart forever"


Yes!! Love still counting, and a warriors call!! 

Yes, taproot, owns my heart, from now until the day I die. Last year I got to meet the lead singer! AMAZING!!! 

Love the symbol behind the lock and key, very cute!!!
 



Attached Files:







223050_1999529709683_1286751740_32403821_5929733_n.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Figure_Skater

Rachelle351 said:


> Are you starting AF soon? I always feel like crap when shes getting closer. UGH!!! I hope she dies a slow and painful death!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait until I'm pregnant, I'll be done with her for awhile!!!

No AF just ended. I think I ate something wrong along with the constant work outs didn't make me feel to good. But I am now much better! I only had 4 showings yesterday since my other client had to stay late at work! So that was nice. I have no showings today! I am going out with my girl friends down town! Super excited. Can only drink for 4 more months hopefully haha. I really don't drink often or much to begin with but it is fun to go out every once in awhile!:happydance:


----------



## LockandKey

Figure_Skater, glad you are feeling better :flower:

Mummyclo, I am just getting over the same problem here. In the past year at least 20, people or more announced pregnancy, and now they are all finally popping them out or have had their babies for a while now. It's finally slowing down, but I swear that at one point it there was someone who was announcing a pregnancy every week for 3 months straight :wacko: and I would say to myself, "I wonder who's going to announce they are pregnant this week?" jokingly of course, but it's not so funny when it turns out to be true. Ugh, it was beyond annoying!


----------



## Figure_Skater

LockandKey said:


> Figure_Skater, glad you are feeling better :flower:
> 
> Mummyclo, I am just getting over the same problem here. In the past year at least 20, people or more announced pregnancy, and now they are all finally popping them out or have had their babies for a while now. It's finally slowing down, but I swear that at one point it there was someone who was announcing a pregnancy every week for 3 months straight :wacko: and I would say to myself, "I wonder who's going to announce they are pregnant this week?" jokingly of course, but it's not so funny when it turns out to be true. Ugh, it was beyond annoying!

Thanks! Oh I cannot wait to be the person announcing that I am pregnant!!! I am so excited for that moment. We will all get our chance in a short few months! Thank god I work from home though because it would really upset me to see a bunch of pregnant women all the time or to hear about it.


----------



## LockandKey

lol, I'm a stay at home mom, but I know a good handful of people from school and living in hawaii for 4 years, plus I have a large family, and everyone all at once just decided to get pregnant :wacko: kinda glad they are all getting it out of their systems, this probably sounds horrible, but I don't really want anyone stealing my thunder when it's time for #2

found my next tattoo :) hoping to get something similar to this before we TTC #2, should put this on my to do list
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dnielsentattooing/3403682087/


----------



## brenn09

I'm just catching up on the thread because I had school all day Thursday and then I was so tired after insomnia for several days that I pooped out at about 5pm! Sad, but true I slept for hours on our couch! 



Rachelle351 said:


> ....and here's a cute picture of my kitten, just cause I can. She was 5 weeks old when I got, and I got to BOTTLE FEED HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh my god. She was SOSOOOO tiny!!! My little Lola bean!!! :flower:

Your kitten is adorable and she looks IDENTICAL to my boy kitty! I'll find a pic somewhere... I attached a photo of my little kitty, he was about 6 weeks old in this pic- someone threw him out in a parking lot and I was so scared he would be run over, so I carried him around asking if he was anyone's kitty, when no one took him, he came home with us!! He is MUCH larger now, this pic is about 2 years old. He weighs over 25 lbs, I miss him being so little!



Figure_Skater said:


> No AF just ended. I think I ate something wrong along with the constant work outs didn't make me feel to good. But I am now much better! I only had 4 showings yesterday since my other client had to stay late at work! So that was nice. I have no showings today! I am going out with my girl friends down town! Super excited. Can only drink for 4 more months hopefully haha. I really don't drink often or much to begin with but it is fun to go out every once in awhile!:happydance:

Glad you're feeling better figure skater!! I don't drink often either but I do like to go out w/ the ladies and have a few!! I wish my ladies lived closer, most of them live at least 2 hours away :cry:
 



Attached Files:







SDC10546.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Figure_Skater

LockandKey said:


> lol, I'm a stay at home mom, but I know a good handful of people from school and living in hawaii for 4 years, plus I have a large family, and everyone all at once just decided to get pregnant :wacko: kinda glad they are all getting it out of their systems, this probably sounds horrible, but I don't really want anyone stealing my thunder when it's time for #2
> 
> found my next tattoo :) hoping to get something similar to this before we TTC #2, should put this on my to do list
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/dnielsentattooing/3403682087/

OMG I completely understand not wanting someone to steal my thunder. I don't really like my brothers wife and if she were to get pregnant again with her second around the same time I get pregnant with my first I will be so mad! Also the photo of that tattoo is super cute!!!






brenn09 said:


> I'm just catching up on the thread because I had school all day Thursday and then I was so tired after insomnia for several days that I pooped out at about 5pm! Sad, but true I slept for hours on our couch!
> 
> 
> 
> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> ....and here's a cute picture of my kitten, just cause I can. She was 5 weeks old when I got, and I got to BOTTLE FEED HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh my god. She was SOSOOOO tiny!!! My little Lola bean!!! :flower:
> 
> Your kitten is adorable and she looks IDENTICAL to my boy kitty! I'll find a pic somewhere... I attached a photo of my little kitty, he was about 6 weeks old in this pic- someone threw him out in a parking lot and I was so scared he would be run over, so I carried him around asking if he was anyone's kitty, when no one took him, he came home with us!! He is MUCH larger now, this pic is about 2 years old. He weighs over 25 lbs, I miss him being so little!
> 
> 
> 
> Figure_Skater said:
> 
> 
> No AF just ended. I think I ate something wrong along with the constant work outs didn't make me feel to good. But I am now much better! I only had 4 showings yesterday since my other client had to stay late at work! So that was nice. I have no showings today! I am going out with my girl friends down town! Super excited. Can only drink for 4 more months hopefully haha. I really don't drink often or much to begin with but it is fun to go out every once in awhile!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you're feeling better figure skater!! I don't drink often either but I do like to go out w/ the ladies and have a few!! I wish my ladies lived closer, most of them live at least 2 hours away :cry:Click to expand...

Thanks!!! Why do they live so far away? Mine are about 30 minutes away and we all try to get together once a week or so. Not to go out but to just catch up. Also your cat is super cute!!!


----------



## brenn09

My group of friends met in college and we've dispersed across the country since graduation. I don't work in the town we live and I go to school over an hour away so I haven't had much opportunity to get a group of ladies here! Most women my age have children and have a very exclusive mommy club going that I'm not invited to be a part of just yet.. Hopefully I'll be able to make some new friends once I've graduated, although I won't work here, ever.


----------



## Figure_Skater

brenn09 said:


> My group of friends met in college and we've dispersed across the country since graduation. I don't work in the town we live and I go to school over an hour away so I haven't had much opportunity to get a group of ladies here! Most women my age have children and have a very exclusive mommy club going that I'm not invited to be a part of just yet.. Hopefully I'll be able to make some new friends once I've graduated, although I won't work here, ever.

Oh well hopefully you get together every once in awhile with your college girlfriends. I don't know if I will ever get involved with a mommy club. I would have no idea how to find them lol. Why won't you work in your town?


----------



## LockandKey

thanks to my oh so lovely sleeping disorder, I got 4 hours of broken sleep last night =_= went out for a hike today, doing laundry now, washing diapers, cleaning, and I didn't take a nap to catch up either as DD fell asleep in the car and wouldn't go back to sleep after we got home. Fuck me right? I might just go for a walk with DD in a few mintues. hoping to run myself so far into the ground that I just pass out and attempt to get this damn issue under control. Ugh, I need to see my doc again soon


----------



## brenn09

Figure_Skater said:


> Oh well hopefully you get together every once in awhile with your college girlfriends. I don't know if I will ever get involved with a mommy club. I would have no idea how to find them lol. Why won't you work in your town?

Reading back over that, I obviously didn't explain myself well :haha:

I am training to be a licensed professional counselor. I've done an one of my two internships already and it was in a town about 30 minutes away. Well, we went to a festival there and I saw sooo very many of my clients and I could tell it absolutely made them uncomfortable and so was I- I didn't want them worrying about what I thought or if I would say something to them, then people would be asking "Who was that??" and then they would have to lie or tell the truth and counseling can be very stigmatizing and personal. Anyway, this isn't the first time something like that has happened and it really solidified for me that working in the same town as I live would be filled with numerous awkward occasions such as these, in Walmart or the drugstore or clothing stores.. yeesh, no thank you! 

As a group of friends, we're surprisingly close given how far most of us live apart! We do get together for all the major celebrations, likes bachelorette parties, weddings, baby showers & births but it can't be just a daily thing like it was when we all lived together or close by in college! I miss having such a close group of friends, so I hope to make some new ones once I've finally gotten through university and have time on nights and weekends to myself. 

They also don't have an "official" mommy club, but some of the women I do know and like don't ever invite me to any get-togethers, because they always bring their children and I guess since I don't have them they think I wouldn't go or have fun? I've seen them all out having lunch together, with all their carseats on the ground next to them and it hurts my feelings because I eat, too! LOL Maybe they just don't like me, I've never gotten the feeling there were any hard feelings or dislike, though. Who knows?:shrug: I just see them out and about, say hi, the occasional baby shower invite or whatever but nothing like a great group of friends!


----------



## Rachelle351

brenn09 said:


> I'm just catching up on the thread because I had school all day Thursday and then I was so tired after insomnia for several days that I pooped out at about 5pm! Sad, but true I slept for hours on our couch!
> 
> 
> 
> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> ....and here's a cute picture of my kitten, just cause I can. She was 5 weeks old when I got, and I got to BOTTLE FEED HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh my god. She was SOSOOOO tiny!!! My little Lola bean!!! :flower:
> 
> Your kitten is adorable and she looks IDENTICAL to my boy kitty! I'll find a pic somewhere... I attached a photo of my little kitty, he was about 6 weeks old in this pic- someone threw him out in a parking lot and I was so scared he would be run over, so I carried him around asking if he was anyone's kitty, when no one took him, he came home with us!! He is MUCH larger now, this pic is about 2 years old. He weighs over 25 lbs, I miss him being so little!Click to expand...

Thank you! Lola just turned a year. She's a complete goof ball. Also, she has half a mustache! I love tux's they are TOOO cute. 

I'm glad you took him in. Every baby needs a home!!! My god?!?! 25lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOWZA!!! we have two boys, two girls. Both the boys are 20lbs. Ones got maine coon in him. He has the biggest paws Ive ever seen. The other is just REALLY long. And they are both BABIES!!!! The really one (max) loves to lay in my lap. GAH!!! then the other (jackson) when I am laying will come and put his two front paws on my chest and meow in my face. I have to yell at him to get his fat ass off me!! HES HUGE!! lord almighty! Plus it hurts when he does that. 

Attached is a recent picture of Lola. And the Tux that I had before Lola. Dottie. She was 17 years old, and passed away July 20, 2011. I don't think anyone noticed, but I didn't get on yesterday. I had to take a day and mourn for my baby.


Lola up in the window. Being as cute as s**t!!!

Me and my beautiful baby girl whos a angel kitty now!!!
 



Attached Files:







526743_291537877609617_945671214_n.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3









281297_112939518802788_3559567_n.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rachelle351

LockandKey said:


> thanks to my oh so lovely sleeping disorder, I got 4 hours of broken sleep last night =_= went out for a hike today, doing laundry now, washing diapers, cleaning, and I didn't take a nap to catch up either as DD fell asleep in the car and wouldn't go back to sleep after we got home. Fuck me right? I might just go for a walk with DD in a few mintues. hoping to run myself so far into the ground that I just pass out and attempt to get this damn issue under control. Ugh, I need to see my doc again soon


What type of disorder do you have if you don't mind me asking? I have insomnia really badly. I have to take something every night or else I don't sleep. The dr refuses to give me anything for it. So I have take crap that doesn't work (I don't really like the dr all that much anyways...)


----------



## LockandKey

I have bad insomnia on top of RLS :/ and I have to take a perception medication every night too or I don't sleep, but a lot of times it doesn't even work. I am still up at 2am, so I am guessing my plan to run myself into the ground didn't work, or I didn't do it enough. Maybe I just need to run 10 miles every day before bed


----------



## Rachelle351

LockandKey said:


> I have bad insomnia on top of RLS :/ and I have to take a perception medication every night too or I don't sleep, but a lot of times it doesn't even work. I am still up at 2am, so I am guessing my plan to run myself into the ground didn't work, or I didn't do it enough. Maybe I just need to run 10 miles every day before bed

Restless leg syndrome? What do you take? I was on ambien (makes me CRRAZZZYYYYYY :wacko:) and then lunesta (works pretty good, but gives me a nasty taste in my mouth). I'm not on anything at the current moment, but I should be. I never get any sleep!!!! (i have to take crap that doesn't even word, Unisom and Motin Pm others like it)


----------



## LockandKey

I'm on Trazadone, and I've been taking it for so long that my body is used to it now. Yeah it's restless leg syndrome. It really doesn't help that I have an awful sleep schedule either


----------



## Figure_Skater

LockandKey said:


> thanks to my oh so lovely sleeping disorder, I got 4 hours of broken sleep last night =_= went out for a hike today, doing laundry now, washing diapers, cleaning, and I didn't take a nap to catch up either as DD fell asleep in the car and wouldn't go back to sleep after we got home. Fuck me right? I might just go for a walk with DD in a few mintues. hoping to run myself so far into the ground that I just pass out and attempt to get this damn issue under control. Ugh, I need to see my doc again soon

It has been a little bit since I have replied on this thread! So here goes! I am so sorry you have a sleeping disorder. I don't personally have one but my dad does and it is just awful to not get enough sleep. I hope you can get a good nights sleep tonight!:hugs:



brenn09 said:


> Figure_Skater said:
> 
> 
> Oh well hopefully you get together every once in awhile with your college girlfriends. I don't know if I will ever get involved with a mommy club. I would have no idea how to find them lol. Why won't you work in your town?
> 
> Reading back over that, I obviously didn't explain myself well :haha:
> 
> I am training to be a licensed professional counselor. I've done an one of my two internships already and it was in a town about 30 minutes away. Well, we went to a festival there and I saw sooo very many of my clients and I could tell it absolutely made them uncomfortable and so was I- I didn't want them worrying about what I thought or if I would say something to them, then people would be asking "Who was that??" and then they would have to lie or tell the truth and counseling can be very stigmatizing and personal. Anyway, this isn't the first time something like that has happened and it really solidified for me that working in the same town as I live would be filled with numerous awkward occasions such as these, in Walmart or the drugstore or clothing stores.. yeesh, no thank you!
> 
> As a group of friends, we're surprisingly close given how far most of us live apart! We do get together for all the major celebrations, likes bachelorette parties, weddings, baby showers & births but it can't be just a daily thing like it was when we all lived together or close by in college! I miss having such a close group of friends, so I hope to make some new ones once I've finally gotten through university and have time on nights and weekends to myself.
> 
> They also don't have an "official" mommy club, but some of the women I do know and like don't ever invite me to any get-togethers, because they always bring their children and I guess since I don't have them they think I wouldn't go or have fun? I've seen them all out having lunch together, with all their carseats on the ground next to them and it hurts my feelings because I eat, too! LOL Maybe they just don't like me, I've never gotten the feeling there were any hard feelings or dislike, though. Who knows?:shrug: I just see them out and about, say hi, the occasional baby shower invite or whatever but nothing like a great group of friends!Click to expand...

Oh that makes perfect sense I wouldn't want to make anyone uncomfortable either. As for the baby group it doesn't sound like they don't dislike you and I am sure once you have LO they will welcome you with big open arms!



Rachelle351 said:


> LockandKey said:
> 
> 
> I have bad insomnia on top of RLS :/ and I have to take a perception medication every night too or I don't sleep, but a lot of times it doesn't even work. I am still up at 2am, so I am guessing my plan to run myself into the ground didn't work, or I didn't do it enough. Maybe I just need to run 10 miles every day before bed
> 
> Restless leg syndrome? What do you take? I was on ambien (makes me CRRAZZZYYYYYY :wacko:) and then lunesta (works pretty good, but gives me a nasty taste in my mouth). I'm not on anything at the current moment, but I should be. I never get any sleep!!!! (i have to take crap that doesn't even word, Unisom and Motin Pm others like it)Click to expand...

OMG I took Ambien on the flight home from Hawaii last year and I swear to god I saw the cast of Dawson's Creek walk right in front of my seat hahaha it made me see such crazy things before knocking me out! :haha:


----------



## LockandKey

Figure_Skater said:


> OMG I took Ambien on the flight home from Hawaii last year and I swear to god I saw the cast of Dawson's Creek walk right in front of my seat hahaha it made me see such crazy things before knocking me out! :haha:

Bahaha, omg that's hilarious! But at least you didn't have a freak out and get kicked off like in that scene on Bridesmaids :haha:

Thanks, I am really hoping my doc and I can get this sorted out before long, or more importantly before I start TTC, good lord, I can't imagine how the hell I am going to survive on little sleep, taking care of my toddler and being preggo, or even worse, doing all that but with a newborn :wacko: leading a life with lack of sleep for so long is dreadful! There is a lot less quality to life, I am always tired, I don't engage with my daughter as much as I would love to as a result, and the chores almost never get done because I don't remember, and if by chance I do remember, I never feel motivated :nope: it also affects our marriage too as I am irritable more often than I would like to be, or don't feel happy enough to spend quality time with my DH or enjoy myself. Please, for just once let the heavens smile down on my kindly instead of always trying to screw me over [-o&lt;


----------



## Figure_Skater

LockandKey said:


> Figure_Skater said:
> 
> 
> OMG I took Ambien on the flight home from Hawaii last year and I swear to god I saw the cast of Dawson's Creek walk right in front of my seat hahaha it made me see such crazy things before knocking me out! :haha:
> 
> Bahaha, omg that's hilarious! But at least you didn't have a freak out and get kicked off like in that scene on Bridesmaids :haha:
> 
> Thanks, I am really hoping my doc and I can get this sorted out before long, or more importantly before I start TTC, good lord, I can't imagine how the hell I am going to survive on little sleep, taking care of my toddler and being preggo, or even worse, doing all that but with a newborn :wacko: leading a life with lack of sleep for so long is dreadful! There is a lot less quality to life, I am always tired, I don't engage with my daughter as much as I would love to as a result, and the chores almost never get done because I don't remember, and if by chance I do remember, I never feel motivated :nope: it also affects our marriage too as I am irritable more often than I would like to be, or don't feel happy enough to spend quality time with my DH or enjoy myself. Please, for just once let the heavens smile down on my kindly instead of always trying to screw me over [-o&lt;Click to expand...

Oh I am so happy I did not get kicked off the plane! I am sorry that not getting sleep is having such an effect on your life. It is tough though to really be there when all you want to do is sleep. I find it hard to clean ever lol. I am a neat freak but work is always far more important to me then cleaning and heaven forbid DH cleans anything. I swear his life is so easy wakes up goes to work comes home from work and either plays video games, or gets on the computer. I cook, clean, do the laundry and work but all he seems to do is just work. I love him I just wish he would help out a little more. Oh and I know it is my fault for how he is because I never ask much of him in the first place but it would be nice if he would just do something because he noticed it every once in awhile. Ugh sorry for the rant. DH is sun burnt from being at a car show all weekend and is not even talking to me and barely awake. So annoyed with him right now......I feel bad for the sun burn but it is his own fault lol


----------



## brenn09

Lockandkey- I'm so sorry you're struggling with sleeping! I occasionally have difficulties sleeping too and I always feel terrible the next few days. :hugs: I hope you and your doc find some a different medication!

Figureskater: My OH seems to have quite the relaxing life, too! He goes to a physically demanding job, then comes home and sits in his recliner. That's about it.... It seems like I do everything else, but we do have a better system in place when I'm going to school and interning/working. This summer, I've only been going to school two days a week so I guess he thinks that means he doesn't have to help me. I disagree, :haha:

Your Lola is beautiful and looks soooo very much like my big boy, who is huge, I know! The vet said he isn't overweight, just big so I guess I shouldn't worry about him. We joke that he is part panther (which run wild in the mountains here). He doesn't seem to be any part maine coon, because his fur is short and slick. I'll take a good pic of him and post it later! 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi ladies, 

Hope you don't mind me tagging along on the Nov TTC list!

I am ecstatic to be starting Nov 28th or 22nd (depends on if you count sugar pills or not). Hope we can all be TTC together.

Little bit about me:

My name is Megs I'm 29 and live in Australia! I've been married for just over 3 years to my DH, he has a DS who'll soon be 11. I work full time as a Personal Assistant, wishing I could be part time though. I have 2 fur babies Charlie & Lucy who are 1 1/2 yrs old (Chocolate lab & choc-white English Springer Spaniel). I do love cats also but with our puppies it wouldn't go well. I too lost my beautiful kitty of 15 years in Dec 2010, he was my lil boy since I was a tween. I also have B12 deficiency due to undiagnosed issues so have been on a health roller coaster ride for the past 2-3 years. Now I'm allowed to have my medication I am a much happier girl, as B12 def messes with you badly!

We will be heading down the NTNP route straight up, but to be honest I really would like to get my period first round & have a normal cycle since I accidently went off the pill in Jan this year & didn't get a period for 7 weeks and only got it back by starting the pill and stopping for a withdrawal bleed ( sorry if TMI). So I'm kind of expecting a long wait for AF, and hopefully once it settles to normal we will move into bump territory.

Looking forward to getting to know you all!

P.S. How do you get those tickers?


----------



## Figure_Skater

I am so happy to not be the only one with that problem!:haha:

Anyone do anything excited this weekend? I went out with the girls but other then that not a whole lot. I wanted to go for a bike ride today but DH was so sun burnt from the car show this weekend he was not up for anything.


----------



## LockandKey

Welcome Bellydreams :flower:

this weekend we went up to visit the Appalachian mountains, went for a hike, had lunch out, saw some deer, today was uneventful though, we just hung out at home, DH made me a special lunch, we went food shopping, and now we are watching some anime on Netflix while waiting for the new episode of Breaking Bad to start


----------



## Figure_Skater

Bellydreams said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me tagging along on the Nov TTC list!
> 
> I am ecstatic to be starting Nov 28th or 22nd (depends on if you count sugar pills or not). Hope we can all be TTC together.
> 
> Little bit about me:
> 
> My name is Megs I'm 29 and live in Australia! I've been married for just over 3 years to my DH, he has a DS who'll soon be 11. I work full time as a Personal Assistant, wishing I could be part time though. I have 2 fur babies Charlie & Lucy who are 1 1/2 yrs old (Chocolate lab & choc-white English Springer Spaniel). I do love cats also but with our puppies it wouldn't go well. I too lost my beautiful kitty of 15 years in Dec 2010, he was my lil boy since I was a tween. I also have B12 deficiency due to undiagnosed issues so have been on a health roller coaster ride for the past 2-3 years. Now I'm allowed to have my medication I am a much happier girl, as B12 def messes with you badly!
> 
> We will be heading down the NTNP route straight up, but to be honest I really would like to get my period first round & have a normal cycle since I accidently went off the pill in Jan this year & didn't get a period for 7 weeks and only got it back by starting the pill and stopping for a withdrawal bleed ( sorry if TMI). So I'm kind of expecting a long wait for AF, and hopefully once it settles to normal we will move into bump territory.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!
> 
> P.S. How do you get those tickers?


Welcome to the November wait! :flower: 
I have heard a lot of women have some issues when coming off the pill and having an MC right after the pill. So I would be careful I guess. If you could get off the pill earlier and let your body get back to normal before trying that might be best. As for the tickers just click on one of them and it will bring you to the site and you can create them from there. :happydance:



LockandKey said:


> Welcome Bellydreams :flower:
> 
> this weekend we went up to visit the Appalachian mountains, went for a hike, had lunch out, saw some deer, today was uneventful though, we just hung out at home, DH made me a special lunch, we went food shopping, and now we are watching some anime on Netflix while waiting for the new episode of Breaking Bad to start

OMG my DH is obsessed with Breaking Bad, I have yet to watch it because everyone else is watching it and I don't feel like I should be pressured to watch this show on Netflix lol I know weird but its what my heart tells me to do and 9/10 I listen to it!. I am excited for this week though! I am going to really hit the gym harder and do more things outside now that it is not so hot out! I went grocery shopping today too, spent 83 dollars ugh. I like to cook though and meat and fresh produce are so expensive.


----------



## LockandKey

lol that's usually how I am, I really don't like live action shows in the least, none of that popular vampire crap or sitcoms on tv, I could seriously be happy watching anime forever and ever, :haha: but this one actually caught my attention, and it's really really good. I mostly was interested in it because I wanted to see Hal from Malcolm in the Middle cooking meth, plus AMC has some of the best shows. Other than that show, the only other live action one I am obsessed with is "The Walking Dead" have you seen that one? Omg I freakin love it!


----------



## Figure_Skater

LockandKey said:


> lol that's usually how I am, I really don't like live action shows in the least, none of that popular vampire crap or sitcoms on tv, I could seriously be happy watching anime forever and ever, :haha: but this one actually caught my attention, and it's really really good. I mostly was interested in it because I wanted to see Hal from Malcolm in the Middle cooking meth, plus AMC has some of the best shows. Other than that show, the only other live action one I am obsessed with is "The Walking Dead" have you seen that one? Omg I freakin love it!

OMG I love Walking Dead!!! One of my Fav's I cannot wait for the new season to start!!!


----------



## LockandKey

Yeeeeeeees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brenn09

Welcome, bellydreams! If you would like one of the tickers, simply click on one of them and it will take you to the site to get them. There are a lot of different sites that will give you the code after you input your info! 

A lot of women's cycles are craaazy after getting off the pill, but usually will go back fairly quickly. I went off my pill in May, to get a better sense of my cycle and make sure I was ovulating (prior history of anovulatory cycles)! I started ovulating right away and now we're just waiting for time to pass!! 

Everyone's weekend sounded great, mine was spent studying for finals- yeech.


----------



## Rachelle351

LockandKey said:


> lol that's usually how I am, I really don't like live action shows in the least, none of that popular vampire crap or sitcoms on tv, I could seriously be happy watching anime forever and ever, :haha: but this one actually caught my attention, and it's really really good. I mostly was interested in it because I wanted to see Hal from Malcolm in the Middle cooking meth, plus AMC has some of the best shows. Other than that show, the only other live action one I am obsessed with is "The Walking Dead" have you seen that one? Omg I freakin love it!


OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE the walking dead. Ive had the pleasure of being able to read the comics (only until #48), it made the experience THAT much better. seriously, I recommend checking out the comics. I'm UBER stoked for the next season, Ive seen a trailer for it (if you'd like to see, I can give you the link, its pretty amazing) I can't wait to meet Michonne (the character with the sword and the zombies on leashes) Shes SO amazing in the comics. She's one of my favorites. 

Anyone check out American Horror Story, thats another one of my favorites. 

Sorry, Horror is kind of my element. I know so much about movies and stuff. (i have no life!!!)


----------



## LockandKey

Rachelle351 said:


> LockandKey said:
> 
> 
> lol that's usually how I am, I really don't like live action shows in the least, none of that popular vampire crap or sitcoms on tv, I could seriously be happy watching anime forever and ever, :haha: but this one actually caught my attention, and it's really really good. I mostly was interested in it because I wanted to see Hal from Malcolm in the Middle cooking meth, plus AMC has some of the best shows. Other than that show, the only other live action one I am obsessed with is "The Walking Dead" have you seen that one? Omg I freakin love it!
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE the walking dead. Ive had the pleasure of being able to read the comics (only until #48), it made the experience THAT much better. seriously, I recommend checking out the comics. I'm UBER stoked for the next season, Ive seen a trailer for it (if you'd like to see, I can give you the link, its pretty amazing) I can't wait to meet Michonne (the character with the sword and the zombies on leashes) Shes SO amazing in the comics. She's one of my favorites.
> 
> Anyone check out American Horror Story, thats another one of my favorites.
> 
> Sorry, Horror is kind of my element. I know so much about movies and stuff. (i have no life!!!)Click to expand...

Already seen the trailer, and have always watched "Talking Dead" after every episode, so I am caught up in all aspects :thumbup: but only because I am such a crazy fan. I sooo can't wait for the next season. Hey :) that's something else to look forward to before we all start TTC again, a new season of "The Walking Dead " would have already started by then :happydance: 

I've watched a few trailers for American Horror Story, but haven't been able to keep up.

Heheh, aside from music, that's another thing we have in common. I probably watch a horror movie every night before going to bed, it's like a ritual for me. I've recently seen "The Lady In Black" and I've got to say the Japs make some of the creepiest, craziest, goriest movies I've seen. They are damn good at what they do, which is also probably why I love anime so much, my God they are all freakin geniuses over there


----------



## Rachelle351

I love foreign horror movies. I especially like Australian and French and German Horror. I certainly like them a whole lot more than American made horror movies. I love the walking dead, but I'm actually really surprised that I do. Because I usually don't care for zombie movies. But I was watched the first esp and was HOOKED. I'm really into paranormal. Loved all the Paranormal Activity movies. Theres a couple of good ones coming out soon. Really excited!! I think thats why I like American Horror Story so much. Its all paranormal. I've got a really good friend that really likes it too. I don't watch a scary movie every night, but I do keep myself informed of horror movies and such (my favorite website is Bloody-disgusting.com and Upcominghorrormovies.com) 

Now I'm super excited because we have so much in common!!! Thats not a usual thing for me. I find that I have not a lot of stuff in common with a whole lot of woman. YAYYY!!!! *high five*


----------



## LockandKey

I like the paranormal stuff too :) I will watch paranormal movies and such to pass the time.

and I will receive that high five graciously :thumbup:

Lol it's sooooo funny, in a totally awesome way of course, that just 2 ladies on the nets got to talking one day, and we have so much in common, I mean, our TTC dates are even to the day! Craziness! Eeep, glad we found each other. If you were like down the road from me, I'd probably be at your doorstep every day till you got sick of me :haha:


----------



## Rachelle351

YAYYY!!! I'm really excited!! I really hope we will be bump buddies. that would be amazing!!

On a more serious note, I have to vent. 

So I have access to my husbands facebook. he isn't able to get on all the time (and he's got my ex best friend, and my sister that i no longer talk to, and I still care about both of them, so I like to keep in the loop and facebook creep. He doesn't mind, and if he asked, I would give my fb password) I have my fb on google chrome, and his on firefox. So i guess last time i checked (its been a couple of days) I forgot to close firefox, so his facebook was still on. so i think, so maybe I'll just have a peek. So i'm looking through statues not looking for anything petiular, when I came across another one his army buddies (who has since ETC'eds {gotten out of the military for you unmilitary folks}), and there was a picture of a brand new baby. I thought, oh shit, man I am gonna be PISSED! Sure enough, my husband spared my feelings YET again, when another one of his friends announced a pregnancy. I also found another person that works at my store, not in my department, but I have had contact with her, and am pretty familiar with her, is pregnant. So now it makes it 20 i am at. I feel like crying. Its like EVERY week, i'm finding out another person is pregnant. UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stupid army!!!!!!!! this is all its fault!!!!!!!!!!! :cry: if everyone is ALREADY pregnant, then why does everyone else keep getting pregnant?!!?!!?!?!? OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! let it be MY turn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

My husband is so sweet. I made sure to send him a message, thanking him for trying to spare my feelings. Either that or he totally forgot, and is just taking the credit of sparing my feelings, either way, I'll give him the benefit of the doubt, he's got other things to worry about. I hate everyone right now! :sad2:


----------



## LockandKey

Yes, being bump buddies together would be simply amazing!!!!!

I am so sorry you are going through that :hugs: I know exactly how you feel though. Not too long ago, I knew about 20 people who were all pregnant, a few still are, and it feels like no matter where I go, there are pregnant people or newborns everywhere you look, and I will admit that I get pretty upset by it. I feel your pain, and you are definitely not alone. I wish I could say something to make it better, but having been there, and still am, I know that there isn't much to say that would help or make the situation any better. Lol so I am just going to offer you lots of hugs, feel free to complain to me any time you want, even if it's just to get it all out, and know that you have totally awesome ladies waiting with you in the mean time :thumbup:


----------



## Figure_Skater

Found my ice skates!!!! Super excited to hit the rink tonight!!! I am so happy to get back into ice skating you have no idea!!! It feels like I am going home and it is truly where I belong in this world. I am so happy right now!!!:happydance:


----------



## Rachelle351

Really rough day at work. UGH!

But my husband gave me the only to quit when I am 6 months preggers So hurry on home hunny, and KNOCK ME UP!!!!


----------



## LockandKey

Figure_Skater, glad you found your ice skates. It's so nice to be able to do what you love

Rachelle, I feel like screaming the same thing to my DH just about all the time. Sooo tempting when it's right there in front of me :rofl:

Maybe this would be a good idea to tell you ladies my hobby. I make chainmaille jewelry in my spare time and sell what I make online in my own Etsy shop. Just sold an order of 35 dollars yesterday :thumbup: 

This one is probably my favorite so far. It's a bracelet, and the weave is known as dragonscales. I put about 10 hours of work into it, but it is freakin amazing, and one of a kind, stainless steel, you won't find this in your every day department store, and it's even more special cuz I made it with my own 2 hands. But boy did I have blisters when I was done :haha:
 



Attached Files:







il_570xN.325156942.jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rachelle351

Well I think out of all the ladies, its the easiest for me because I have no way of even being able to try before TTC date. I mean, if I became pregnant before TTC date, it was either because I'm cheating on my husband (which I would never do, I take my vows very seriously and I love my husband) or a immaculate conception, in that case, I would be carrying the next coming of christ. And I don't want to do that. 

Its just hard for me because next month is our original TTC date. I think it will be harder next month, just knowing that its month I SHOULD be getting pregnant, and not. Mean while all these people who (in my opinion) don't deserve kids, are getting pregnant. Its just frustrating. All these people had plenty of chances to get pregnant before, and they pick the one time that I would kill to have a baby to rub it in my face. 

I'm sour and broody. 

To top that off, I had a extremely nasty customer who called me a f**king moron. A couple of you might already know this, but you have to have a military to shop at the commissary. Well in my opinion (and this basically all my coworkers opinion as well) its rude to stop in the middle of helping the first customer, to look at the next customers id. So this dude shows (tries to anyways) his id. I don't turn around, i keep my eyes on my original customer. I held my hand up, and said, sir I will be right with you. I never looked at him. Not once. So I get done with customer a, and start ringing up customer b. I get all done, tell him the total. and VERY politely ask to see his id. You know how when some people get super mad, their WHOLE body shakes? Just imagine this happening to a 70 year old man. Now imagine that same 70 year old man, SCREAMING "I ALREADY SHOWED YOU MY ID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" As soon as he started yelling, my whole body tensed up. He slams hes credit card down, and starts to storm past his wife (who NEVER said a word) and tells his wife to show her id. She tells him that she doesn't have it, so he has to. He comes back and SHOVES his id about 3 inches from my face. So close I had to move my head back. I ask debit or credit. He tells me credit, slides his card, and proceeds to call me a F**KING MORON under his breath about 6 or 7 times. Mind you, I can hear everything his saying. I hand him his reciept and tell him to have a great day, he snatches it from me, "next time, learn how to do two things at once LADY!" and storms out. I was calm and collected the ENTIRE time. I never once smarted off or was rude in anyway shape or form. But the customer who was behind him AND both baggers said what a jerk he was. I just killed him with kindness, and let him make a fool out of himself. Its amazing to me what stupid crap people get mad about. Had he CALMLY asked me why I was asking or why I hadn't seen it the first time, I would have gladly told him. But he was rude, so I felt like I didn't have to explain myself to a 70 year old who acts like a 5 year old. So now I have two customers on my refuse service to list. (the first person was a lady who got all pissed because I wouldn't let her NON ID HOLDING sister pay for, I later found out after I went and got my superviser that she had called me a stupid f**king b***h) 

What these customers fail to realize, is that commissary is a privilege. its not a right. and you can have you commissary benefit taken away by acting like you have your head up your ass. So I emailed my husband and told him what happened, and explained, listen dude, when I'm pregnant I'm going to be a emotional roller coaster. If I get a crazy customer and I'm pregnant, I'll be a wreck, so i'll probably quit when I was 6 months pregnant, I want to enjoy my first pregnancy, not have to deal with jackasses. He said that was totally fine and he understood. 

I just can't get it through my head that a GROWN man would throw a temper tantrum over something so minor. I'm in shock and awe.


----------



## Rachelle351

LockandKey said:


> Maybe this would be a good idea to tell you ladies my hobby. I make chainmaille jewelry in my spare time and sell what I make online in my own Etsy shop. Just sold an order of 35 dollars yesterday :thumbup:
> 
> This one is probably my favorite so far. It's a bracelet, and the weave is known as dragonscales. I put about 10 hours of work into it, but it is freakin amazing, and one of a kind, stainless steel, you won't find this in your every day department store, and it's even more special cuz I made it with my own 2 hands. But boy did I have blisters when I was done :haha:


Sounds cool. How do you do it??? 

This may sound like I am fishing, I promise I am not. I have ZERO talents. Its actually REALLY sad.


----------



## Figure_Skater

LockandKey said:


> Figure_Skater, glad you found your ice skates. It's so nice to be able to do what you love
> 
> Rachelle, I feel like screaming the same thing to my DH just about all the time. Sooo tempting when it's right there in front of me :rofl:
> 
> Maybe this would be a good idea to tell you ladies my hobby. I make chainmaille jewelry in my spare time and sell what I make online in my own Etsy shop. Just sold an order of 35 dollars yesterday :thumbup:
> 
> This one is probably my favorite so far. It's a bracelet, and the weave is known as dragonscales. I put about 10 hours of work into it, but it is freakin amazing, and one of a kind, stainless steel, you won't find this in your every day department store, and it's even more special cuz I made it with my own 2 hands. But boy did I have blisters when I was done :haha:


Thanks! OMG thats bracelet is super cute! My mom is the best at crafts but I don't think she could ever make something like that. I love hand made anything. It just makes those pieces even more special. Im going to go check your website out and maybe order something! :happydance:




Rachelle351 said:


> Well I think out of all the ladies, its the easiest for me because I have no way of even being able to try before TTC date. I mean, if I became pregnant before TTC date, it was either because I'm cheating on my husband (which I would never do, I take my vows very seriously and I love my husband) or a immaculate conception, in that case, I would be carrying the next coming of christ. And I don't want to do that.
> 
> Its just hard for me because next month is our original TTC date. I think it will be harder next month, just knowing that its month I SHOULD be getting pregnant, and not. Mean while all these people who (in my opinion) don't deserve kids, are getting pregnant. Its just frustrating. All these people had plenty of chances to get pregnant before, and they pick the one time that I would kill to have a baby to rub it in my face.
> 
> I'm sour and broody.
> 
> To top that off, I had a extremely nasty customer who called me a f**king moron. A couple of you might already know this, but you have to have a military to shop at the commissary. Well in my opinion (and this basically all my coworkers opinion as well) its rude to stop in the middle of helping the first customer, to look at the next customers id. So this dude shows (tries to anyways) his id. I don't turn around, i keep my eyes on my original customer. I held my hand up, and said, sir I will be right with you. I never looked at him. Not once. So I get done with customer a, and start ringing up customer b. I get all done, tell him the total. and VERY politely ask to see his id. You know how when some people get super mad, their WHOLE body shakes? Just imagine this happening to a 70 year old man. Now imagine that same 70 year old man, SCREAMING "I ALREADY SHOWED YOU MY ID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" As soon as he started yelling, my whole body tensed up. He slams hes credit card down, and starts to storm past his wife (who NEVER said a word) and tells his wife to show her id. She tells him that she doesn't have it, so he has to. He comes back and SHOVES his id about 3 inches from my face. So close I had to move my head back. I ask debit or credit. He tells me credit, slides his card, and proceeds to call me a F**KING MORON under his breath about 6 or 7 times. Mind you, I can hear everything his saying. I hand him his reciept and tell him to have a great day, he snatches it from me, "next time, learn how to do two things at once LADY!" and storms out. I was calm and collected the ENTIRE time. I never once smarted off or was rude in anyway shape or form. But the customer who was behind him AND both baggers said what a jerk he was. I just killed him with kindness, and let him make a fool out of himself. Its amazing to me what stupid crap people get mad about. Had he CALMLY asked me why I was asking or why I hadn't seen it the first time, I would have gladly told him. But he was rude, so I felt like I didn't have to explain myself to a 70 year old who acts like a 5 year old. So now I have two customers on my refuse service to list. (the first person was a lady who got all pissed because I wouldn't let her NON ID HOLDING sister pay for, I later found out after I went and got my superviser that she had called me a stupid f**king b***h)
> 
> What these customers fail to realize, is that commissary is a privilege. its not a right. and you can have you commissary benefit taken away by acting like you have your head up your ass. So I emailed my husband and told him what happened, and explained, listen dude, when I'm pregnant I'm going to be a emotional roller coaster. If I get a crazy customer and I'm pregnant, I'll be a wreck, so i'll probably quit when I was 6 months pregnant, I want to enjoy my first pregnancy, not have to deal with jackasses. He said that was totally fine and he understood.
> 
> I just can't get it through my head that a GROWN man would throw a temper tantrum over something so minor. I'm in shock and awe.


I do think you have it easier since your husband is not around to jump him lol but if he was you wouldn't be wtt anymore and you would be in the ttc section. As for that grown adult speaking to you like that is terrible. I don't know how you didn't punch him in the face because I don't think I would have been able to control myself. I mean speaking to you that way. I would never allow someone to do that no matter what the job and if they have a problem with it then I don't need that job anymore. I hate when customers are rude when they have no idea what is going on. It seems like people only think about themselves and the time they have available. I am so sick of people being so self centered and selfish. It just proves when your 70 yrs old it still doesn't mean you have grown up. I am so sorry you had to go through that but I am very happy you get to quit when your pregnant.



Rachelle351 said:


> LockandKey said:
> 
> 
> Sounds cool. How do you do it???
> 
> This may sound like I am fishing, I promise I am not. I have ZERO talents. Its actually REALLY sad.
> 
> 
> You have to have some talent! Everyone does. I am sure if you don't know it yet that you just haven't found it. I am really good at competitive sports but when it comes to knitting or other things I am terrible. But I know figure skating isn't my only talent. What do you enjoy doing?Click to expand...


----------



## LockandKey

here is the link to my store
https://www.etsy.com/shop/GoldenHarvestStudios?ref=si_shop

Like Figure_Skater said, I'm sure you have a talent. Do you have a hobby you do? A talent can be just about anything.

I am so sorry that guy treated you that way :( how horrible.

We are all suffering in some way or another, but having your husband gone for months is pure hell. You don't have anyone to hold or sleep next to at night :nope: my DH's deployment was so hard on us that it became one of the reasons he got out. Neither of us like to be separated for that long, and he was only gone for 6 months! There are couples who are separated for a year or more....it's just not for us.
I'm right there with you on the bitter thing too :( I hate feeling like this, but when I see newborns, pics of newborns on fb or pregnant women and sonograms, I just get insanely jealous and instantly get annoyed with that person. Usually I'm not like that at all, I'd like to think I am a caring person with a sunny disposition, so why all of a sudden? It drives me nuts and I wish I didn't have to feel like this.

I will be completely honest here for a second though and admit that lately I've been getting cold feet over the thought of having another, I'm not going to change my mind and just accept this as a phase, but lately I've just been feeling either depressed, down on myself, or overwhelmed. And the worst part is, all my family and friends are at least 6 hrs away from us, so I cant just get in the car to go see someone I miss, for a few hours then go back home :nope: it sucks, I never get breaks, my daughter never gets to see her grandmother, but where we are now is the closest place to home that he could get a job because the economy in NY is so terrible right now. Taxes are insane, there are no good jobs, or ones that pay nearly enough, and we wanted to buy a house and all that. I'm just really worried on how I am going to handle everything with 2 kids and do everything all on my own all day every day without anyone ever being there for me or to help me, well, other than my husband. I do have a few friends out here, and then I have the ladies here on BnB to chat with, but I want to see my family :cry: my biggest fear is that I will just be completely miserable all the time when I should be enjoying the time with my kids, watching them grow, spending time with them, and teaching them things. Having a child is a huge thing and the way you act, the things you say and the way you treat them they will carry with them for the rest of their entire lives, everything they know, their mannerisms, they all get from you, and I don't want to be that mother who was depressed all the time due to my circumstances. I know I should give myself more credit , but more often than not, I feel upset or overwhelmed because I really don't have anyone around, and I only have 1, so how the heck and I going to handle 2?!?!?!?

So sorry I am rambling, I just have a lot I need to get off my chest


----------



## LockandKey

sorry, with all my rambling and complaining I had completely forgotten to answer your other question on how I make my chainmaille. Well I find a lot of free tutorials online, I've also bought books to follow along with, and usually each pattern is made one ring at a time. My favorite material is the stainless steel :thumbup:

I was going to share some recent photos of my DD, but I thought at would be a bad idea as so many on here are broody, even though she's not exactly a tiny ickle baby any longer....she's a monster, and I want a tiny baby again. I WANT IT! :brat:


----------



## brenn09

Lockandkey- you're so talented! That is awesome!

figureskate- umm, that is terrible!! I cannot believe a grown mad would speak like that to another human being!! Good for you, not reacting or giving him attention for acting that way. He obviously has a problem and it isn't you. 

I guess nothing is new here, school is winding down so hopefully I'll be more active after finals! :happydance:


----------



## Bellydreams

LockandKey said:


> sorry, with all my rambling and complaining I had completely forgotten to answer your other question on how I make my chainmaille. Well I find a lot of free tutorials online, I've also bought books to follow along with, and usually each pattern is made one ring at a time. My favorite material is the stainless steel :thumbup:
> 
> I was going to share some recent photos of my DD, but I thought at would be a bad idea as so many on here are broody, even though she's not exactly a tiny ickle baby any longer....she's a monster, and I want a tiny baby again. I WANT IT! :brat:

Hey LockandKey,

I don't have any kids so not talking from experience, but I freak out about this same thing not having family close to support when you need. Although my family are a lot closer than yours (1 1/2 hour drive) it is still a big concern for my husband and I since his family are a 4 hour international flight away. Firstly we'll just have to go for it with number 1 & see how it works out, but one thing I've thought about will be to space our kids out by at least 3 years because I've seen too many blogs and have friends who are struggling with two babies so close in age, and they have family very close by! I'm not saying you should do this, but one thing I have learnt over the course of 3 years of broodiness, it comes and goes but keeping our sanity levels on a stable level is my priority and hence I've waited to start TTC till things settle and the time is right. I'm now bursting with excitement and feel so happy I waited out our plans, makes it even more special!

Hope you work it all out! Hugs Megs


----------



## LockandKey

thanks for your concern :flower: I've done the calculations and what not, and DD will be 18 months when we start TTC again, if we do conceive that same month, doubtful but lets just go with the what ifs for a sec, then DD and her sibling would be 2.5 years, it's the perfect age gap imo. I know it will be a struggle, but I've also weighed other consequences as well. I was hoping 2 close in age would help eliminate a sibling rivalry, which would be better for us all in the long run, plus I really wanted them to be like best friends growing up. I was never close to my siblings, we weren't that close in age, and I don't want that for my children :nope:


----------



## LockandKey

lol I hope you didn't think that when I said my DD was a monster was that she was bad at all, cuz she is probably the farthest thing from it. My DH and I just call her a monster, that's our lingo for saying she's huge! She is really tall for her age


----------



## Bellydreams

LockandKey said:


> thanks for your concern :flower: I've done the calculations and what not, and DD will be 18 months when we start TTC again, if we do conceive that same month, doubtful but lets just go with the what ifs for a sec, then DD and her sibling would be 2.5 years, it's the perfect age gap imo. I know it will be a struggle, but I've also weighed other consequences as well. I was hoping 2 close in age would help eliminate a sibling rivalry, which would be better for us all in the long run, plus I really wanted them to be like best friends growing up. I was never close to my siblings, we weren't that close in age, and I don't want that for my children :nope:

Sounds like well thought out plans! Hope it all works out well for you :flower::flower:
At least we have these forums to freak out and be happy together!!


----------



## Rachelle351

LockandKey said:


> here is the link to my store
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/GoldenHarvestStudios?ref=si_shop
> 
> Like Figure_Skater said, I'm sure you have a talent. Do you have a hobby you do? A talent can be just about anything.
> 
> I am so sorry that guy treated you that way :( how horrible.
> 
> We are all suffering in some way or another, but having your husband gone for months is pure hell. You don't have anyone to hold or sleep next to at night :nope: my DH's deployment was so hard on us that it became one of the reasons he got out. Neither of us like to be separated for that long, and he was only gone for 6 months! There are couples who are separated for a year or more....it's just not for us.
> I'm right there with you on the bitter thing too :( I hate feeling like this, but when I see newborns, pics of newborns on fb or pregnant women and sonograms, I just get insanely jealous and instantly get annoyed with that person. Usually I'm not like that at all, I'd like to think I am a caring person with a sunny disposition, so why all of a sudden? It drives me nuts and I wish I didn't have to feel like this.
> 
> I will be completely honest here for a second though and admit that lately I've been getting cold feet over the thought of having another, I'm not going to change my mind and just accept this as a phase, but lately I've just been feeling either depressed, down on myself, or overwhelmed. And the worst part is, all my family and friends are at least 6 hrs away from us, so I cant just get in the car to go see someone I miss, for a few hours then go back home :nope: it sucks, I never get breaks, my daughter never gets to see her grandmother, but where we are now is the closest place to home that he could get a job because the economy in NY is so terrible right now. Taxes are insane, there are no good jobs, or ones that pay nearly enough, and we wanted to buy a house and all that. I'm just really worried on how I am going to handle everything with 2 kids and do everything all on my own all day every day without anyone ever being there for me or to help me, well, other than my husband. I do have a few friends out here, and then I have the ladies here on BnB to chat with, but I want to see my family :cry: my biggest fear is that I will just be completely miserable all the time when I should be enjoying the time with my kids, watching them grow, spending time with them, and teaching them things. Having a child is a huge thing and the way you act, the things you say and the way you treat them they will carry with them for the rest of their entire lives, everything they know, their mannerisms, they all get from you, and I don't want to be that mother who was depressed all the time due to my circumstances. I know I should give myself more credit , but more often than not, I feel upset or overwhelmed because I really don't have anyone around, and I only have 1, so how the heck and I going to handle 2?!?!?!?
> 
> So sorry I am rambling, I just have a lot I need to get off my chest

Thats what friends are for. You listened to me vent, now its YOUR turn!!! So VENT AWAY!!!! 

I think sometimes we are stronger than we think we are. Its the major reason I have Resilient tattooed on my forearm. I don't give myself enough credit for going through what I had gone through, and coming out alive. I think thats what you are doing right now. You are not giving yourself enough credit for what you have done. You've managed to raise a child without your family. I know it must have been really hard. I admire you for that. Its the major reason we wanted to have kids. Because we were stationed in Germany, and then Kansas. We just RECENTLY moved back to WA. I know I will eventually have to do it myself. I'm not looking forward to it. 

:hugs: Always here for you to scream and yell at if you get frustrated :hugs:


----------



## Rachelle351

BTW I am considering buying one of the necklaces. really pretty!!!!!!!


----------



## LockandKey

aww, thanks :hugs: you're the best! You're right, I am probably just being hard on myself, I get into these slumps.

Eeek, thank you :) let me know it's you in a message and I will give you a discount, or free shipping


----------



## LockandKey

uggh, I've been in a bit of a slump lately, lol it's been so bad that I put off folding the laundry for 3 days, and then when I finally got around to folding it, the laundry had piled up and was needing a clean, AGAIN! :wacko: I think that Rockstar I just chugged is helping me feel slightly better though. On the other hand, I finally got back into my chainmailling again after taking about 2 months off. I work in spurts rather than just constantly. Last night I made 3 pieces and tonight I have a list of 4 I would like to do. Here's what I made so far.

my favorite is the 2nd photo, it's a bracelet that I made with a weave known as the "Butterfly Chain" it turned out really good and is super, super cute. I really enjoyed making it, and am really excited that I could make it in just about any color.

I just realized, I make a ton of earrings, holy crap! Oh well....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5244.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_5287.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3









IMG_5299.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_5345.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rachelle351

Curious, I am petite. Like my wedding ring is a size 3 and a half (yes, its really that small) and I have to wear childrens bracelet. so if I wanted a bracelet could you custom make it to fit my tiny wrist? 

My husband hates buying me rings (left hand a size 3 and half, and right hand is a 4) cause he says that someone is going think hes married to a child. hahahahahahahaha


----------



## LockandKey

Rachelle351 said:


> Curious, I am petite. Like my wedding ring is a size 3 and a half (yes, its really that small) and I have to wear childrens bracelet. so if I wanted a bracelet could you custom make it to fit my tiny wrist?
> 
> My husband hates buying me rings (left hand a size 3 and half, and right hand is a 4) cause he says that someone is going think hes married to a child. hahahahahahahaha

I could definitely do that. Like I said, I make everything by hand (well, not the rings or ear hooks) and I have tons of materials and colors available, so if you wanted a certain color, a certain style, something added, I could do all that for you and make it any length you wanted. I would just need your size in inches


----------



## Rachelle351

LockandKey said:


> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> Curious, I am petite. Like my wedding ring is a size 3 and a half (yes, its really that small) and I have to wear childrens bracelet. so if I wanted a bracelet could you custom make it to fit my tiny wrist?
> 
> My husband hates buying me rings (left hand a size 3 and half, and right hand is a 4) cause he says that someone is going think hes married to a child. hahahahahahahaha
> 
> I could definitely do that. Like I said, I make everything by hand (well, not the rings or ear hooks) and I have tons of materials and colors available, so if you wanted a certain color, a certain style, something added, I could do all that for you and make it any length you wanted. I would just need your size in inchesClick to expand...


mmmmmmhhhh. good to know.... good. to. know.


----------



## Figure_Skater

I ordered a bracelet! It is super cute!:happydance:


----------



## LockandKey

received your order earlier today, THANK YOU SO MUCH :hugs: I did send you a message asking for your wrist size in inches though, I wanted to customize it to fit your size before I sent it out. Right now it is 8 and 1/2 inches long, so please let me know if you need it bigger or smaller


----------



## Rachelle351

Has anyone seen lovely molly? I'm about to watch it. looks CREEEEEPY! I'm having a horror movie date, with me, myself and i!!! YAYY!


----------



## LockandKey

Rachelle351 said:


> Has anyone seen lovely molly? I'm about to watch it. looks CREEEEEPY! I'm having a horror movie date, with me, myself and i!!! YAYY!

No, is it on Netflix? I'd watch it now if it was. lol when I am bored I also like to watch the ID channel and watch shows about murder cases. I don't know why, but the kind of facinate me, as well as freak me out, I mean, these are real stores, and it's scary to think about all the psychopaths, people with jealousy issues, or rage issues out there, I've even seen a bunch of programs where people were killed by their best friends, siblings, or even their own children :wacko: cripes, thats exactly what I need right about now. But really, what can you do? It's scary to think about death being all around you and that it's a miracle that we get through each day alive and well, The only thing I can really do is be super cautious/paranoid of everyone, and carry a concealed weapon around with me at all times. Lol DH and I have an assault rifle under our bed.

Anyway, I got off on some weird tangent but I'm done now, and if you haven't yet figured it out, well I'm sure you must know by now what an oddball I am :dohh:


----------



## Rachelle351

LockandKey said:


> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen lovely molly? I'm about to watch it. looks CREEEEEPY! I'm having a horror movie date, with me, myself and i!!! YAYY!
> 
> No, is it on Netflix? I'd watch it now if it was. lol when I am bored I also like to watch the ID channel and watch shows about murder cases. I don't know why, but the kind of facinate me, as well as freak me out, I mean, these are real stores, and it's scary to think about all the psychopaths, people with jealousy issues, or rage issues out there, I've even seen a bunch of programs where people were killed by their best friends, siblings, or even their own children :wacko: cripes, thats exactly what I need right about now. But really, what can you do? It's scary to think about death being all around you and that it's a miracle that we get through each day alive and well, The only thing I can really do is be super cautious/paranoid of everyone, and carry a concealed weapon around with me at all times. Lol DH and I have an assault rifle under our bed.
> 
> Anyway, I got off on some weird tangent but I'm done now, and if you haven't yet figured it out, well I'm sure you must know by now what an oddball I am :dohh:Click to expand...

It isn't. But if you have Directv, they have it on there. 


https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1707392/

It was okay. I'd wait until netlflix gets before you waste $6 tho. I was expecting it to a lot creepier. Boy was I wrong. :nope: Oh well. 

I'm kind of into real life murders and stuff too. Your not alone in that. :hugs:


----------



## LockandKey

haha well now I am up watching this anime I just stumbled upon not too long ago. I was planning on going to bed early, but its almost 3am and I'm not tired :haha: oh well. But seriously, this anime is really good, and it's not very often I find a good one. It's horror, thriller, physiological genre it's so messed up...right up my alley too :blush:


----------



## brenn09

Has anyone read The Impatient Woman's Guide to Getting Pregnant? I read it today, it is short and sweet, lighthearted but full of research. I highly recommend it to any others who like to read! 

I've been waiting a very long time to try for a baby, which many others who haven't waited so long don't seem to understand, so I really like to get as much info as possible to help combat my impatience and broodiness! In this book, the author says that the average woman under 35 who tries during her fertile time has a 67-76% chance of conceiving the first month!!! 

I was really thrilled to read that tidbit!! I've been waiting so long it makes me feel awful to think it may be awhile before we actually get pregnant. The 9 month wait is long enough :haha:

Hope this helps others in their impatient wait!


----------



## Bellydreams

brenn09 said:


> Has anyone read The Impatient Woman's Guide to Getting Pregnant? I read it today, it is short and sweet, lighthearted but full of research. I highly recommend it to any others who like to read!
> 
> I've been waiting a very long time to try for a baby, which many others who haven't waited so long don't seem to understand, so I really like to get as much info as possible to help combat my impatience and broodiness! In this book, the author says that the average woman under 35 who tries during her fertile time has a 67-76% chance of conceiving the first month!!!
> 
> I was really thrilled to read that tidbit!! I've been waiting so long it makes me feel awful to think it may be awhile before we actually get pregnant. The 9 month wait is long enough :haha:
> 
> Hope this helps others in their impatient wait!

No haven't read it but certainly will be now!
 
What other books have you read or plan on reading?

I started reading a very old copy of "What to eat when your expecting", I haven't read it all but I enjoyed it so far. Then I go into "but who knows how long it'll be till I'm actually pregnant" routine & stopped reading! But now I'm thinking best be prepared before we start trying.


----------



## brenn09

Bellydreams said:


> No haven't read it but certainly will be now!
> 
> What other books have you read or plan on reading?
> 
> I started reading a very old copy of "What to eat when your expecting", I haven't read it all but I enjoyed it so far. Then I go into "but who knows how long it'll be till I'm actually pregnant" routine & stopped reading! But now I'm thinking best be prepared before we start trying.

I've read What to Expect Before You're Expecting and Before Your Pregnancy: A 90 Day Guide for Couples on How to Prepare for a Healthy Conception! What to Expect was pretty informative, scientific, basic. The 90 day guide was full of very specific info for how to get ready to get pregnant and why you should do so. So far, I've liked the Impatient Woman's Guide best- its funny short but informative. 

I like your idea to start reading before to know as much as possible! I think I'll start doing that as soon as we start trying, so I'm not going overboard this far out... Sometimes I feel ridiculous for being so excited and trying to find out what I need to know now, but I can't be the only one planning so far in advance! Right!?!? :haha:


----------



## thuthao1

No haven't read it but certainly will be now!


----------



## Bellydreams

brenn09 said:


> I've read What to Expect Before You're Expecting and Before Your Pregnancy: A 90 Day Guide for Couples on How to Prepare for a Healthy Conception! What to Expect was pretty informative, scientific, basic. The 90 day guide was full of very specific info for how to get ready to get pregnant and why you should do so. So far, I've liked the Impatient Woman's Guide best- its funny short but informative.
> 
> I like your idea to start reading before to know as much as possible! I think I'll start doing that as soon as we start trying, so I'm not going overboard this far out... Sometimes I feel ridiculous for being so excited and trying to find out what I need to know now, but I can't be the only one planning so far in advance! Right!?!? :haha:

I feel exactly the same, I end up feeling guilty and ridiculous for reading pregnancy stuff when I'm not even pregnant or trying. But I think reading stuff is going to get me through the next 14 weeks before I get off the pill, then any possible 2ww etc. Honestly I've been reading stuff online for the past 3 years (some actually helped to cure my broodiness) so your not the only one!


----------



## LockandKey

I read a few reviews on "What to Expet Before You Are Expecting" and really wasn't all that intrigued, so I just bought a book called "Eating for Pregnancy" I really haven't looked through it yet, but supposedly it is very thorough about eating healthy before pregnancy, during pregnancy, and after pregnancy, and it talks about proper nutrition, vitamins, and such. Really I think I am just going to go with whatever feels right for me, I mean, taking care of yourself should be a no brainer right? So on a personal stance, I really don't see the point on wasting money on books for things I already know :shrug: I plan on exercising on a regular basis, eating right, yoga or going for walks, and taking a supplement a few months before ttc, obviously no drugs, drinking or smoking either


----------



## brenn09

LockandKey said:


> So on a personal stance, I really don't see the point on wasting money on books for things I already know :shrug: I plan on exercising on a regular basis, eating right, yoga or going for walks, and taking a supplement a few months before ttc, obviously no drugs, drinking or smoking either

I think I'll feel much the same way about baby #2, if we choose to carry another child after this one. However, since I'm such a planner and the more info the better in my world, I'll keep buying the books for now, even though I know just about everything they'll say :haha:


----------



## LockandKey

I can just imagine what they would say....

"Remember, deep penetration is best"

"Try this position with your partner"

"Remember to hump like rabbits, if you are TTC then you have a better chance of conceiving if you do it all day every day"

"And if the woman is on top, then it's going to be a girl :dohh:" haha ok got carried away with the old wives tale there :blush:


----------



## brenn09

I can only assume that you were joking? Or reading terrible books. None of the books that I have purchased and read (which is an extensive list, as I'm an avid reader) have stated any of those things. I choose books based on scientific research, certainly not old wives tales. 

Perhaps there is something going amiss in the writing and reading of this conversation, because I find what you're saying to be offensive and judgmental. If you do not enjoy reading as a pastime, please feel free to ignore those of us who do and are discussing those books so as to know which ones are worth purchasing.


----------



## LockandKey

seriously? I was only joking, there is no reason to get offended, and I'm sorry, but I wasn't judging anyone or anything in the least. But if you don't like it or my sense of humor, please feel free to add me to your ignore list as I am not going to stop being who I am at someone else's expense, someone I've never meet no less, because it makes them uncomfortable


----------



## brenn09

Ahh, I was afraid it wasn't my interpretation of your posts. I have no issue with you as a person or your sense of humor. I rarely interact with you, which is why I was wondering if it was a misinterpretation on my part of what you wrote. You certainly didn't make me uncomfortable, nor have I asked you to stop posting or change who you are as a person. I simply told you I found what you said judgmental, as in you didn't seem to understand that there are those of us on these boards who simply enjoy reading or that you couldn't imagine not knowing "everything" there is to know about pregnancy. For those of us still wttc #1, we haven't the slightest idea what pregnancy will be like, so we are choosing to gather as much information as possible. I sincerely wish that I, too, had already had the joy of conceiving and carrying a child but I have yet to experience that dream of mine. I did find your judgment to be offensive, but again I did not ask you to stop posting or stop being who you are, so I'm unsure of why you took your post to that extent. 

This is an internet board. Please do not get carried away, I was simply hoping to clarify what I assumed was a mistake in my reading of your post.


----------



## LockandKey

sorry, I am just irritable and cranky more often than I would like to be due to my sleeping disorder, not trying to make excuses, but I got maybe 4 hours of sleep last night, and that's how my life has been for the past 5 years :shrug: also, I suppose I have a bad habit of taking things way too personally. I don't like to judge people, so when you said you found my post 'judgemental' I got offended.


----------



## LockandKey

by the way, Figure_Skater, I am so terribly sorry that I haven't yet sent out your item :nope: my nearest UPS store is closed early on the weekends, and today the Etsy site seems to be down, and I need to print off your receipt from the sale before sending it. I'm really hoping the site is back up soon so I can send your bracelet out to you. I have until 7pm


----------



## brenn09

LockandKey said:


> sorry, I am just irritable and cranky more often than I would like to be due to my sleeping disorder, not trying to make excuses, but I got maybe 4 hours of sleep last night, and that's how my life has been for the past 5 years :shrug: also, I suppose I have a bad habit of taking things way too personally. I don't like to judge people, so when you said you found my post 'judgemental' I got offended.

I'm sorry, I should have taken the time out to explain why I felt judged. I really do know what insomnia is like, so I certainly didn't wish to make your day harder than it is because of no sleep last night! Miscommunication is my biggest issue with being on an online chat site.


----------



## LockandKey

brenn09 said:


> LockandKey said:
> 
> 
> sorry, I am just irritable and cranky more often than I would like to be due to my sleeping disorder, not trying to make excuses, but I got maybe 4 hours of sleep last night, and that's how my life has been for the past 5 years :shrug: also, I suppose I have a bad habit of taking things way too personally. I don't like to judge people, so when you said you found my post 'judgemental' I got offended.
> 
> I'm sorry, I should have taken the time out to explain why I felt judged. I really do know what insomnia is like, so I certainly didn't wish to make your day harder than it is because of no sleep last night! Miscommunication is my biggest issue with being on an online chat site.Click to expand...

I agree, a person can only read words, not tones, and tones greatly influence a conversation, what turns they will take, and how they will be taken. This only makes me realize I need to work on my attitude a bit, usually I try to be a nice person and try to get along with others, maybe it's just a bad day.

On the other hand, my daughter seems to be extremely hyper, and I haven't given her any sugar at all. Maybe that's where all my energy is going, she's sucking it all from me :haha:


----------



## Figure_Skater

LockandKey said:


> by the way, Figure_Skater, I am so terribly sorry that I haven't yet sent out your item :nope: my nearest UPS store is closed early on the weekends, and today the Etsy site seems to be down, and I need to print off your receipt from the sale before sending it. I'm really hoping the site is back up soon so I can send your bracelet out to you. I have until 7pm

Not a problem!:flower:

Sorry I haven't been posting much these days or even charting, my life has been super busy with work. It is crazy in real estate right now all the homes have at least 5+ offers on them. I just wish the banks would stop sitting on their inventory and get some more homes out there for all these buyers. I am also juggling work with ice skating 3 days a week a DH who would like some attention every once in awhile and organizing my home.......needs it badly:haha: 
Besides all that I have been having second thoughts about trying. I am so nervous to give up my freedom I have. Also I am working on losing weight and when I do what if I don't want to have a big pregnant belly....I am just confused now and I don't know why. I hope these feelings just pass as I would love a LO but maybe I am not ready. I am only 23 and maybe that is just to young. Grrrr for having these feelings.


----------



## LockandKey

Figure_Skater said:


> LockandKey said:
> 
> 
> by the way, Figure_Skater, I am so terribly sorry that I haven't yet sent out your item :nope: my nearest UPS store is closed early on the weekends, and today the Etsy site seems to be down, and I need to print off your receipt from the sale before sending it. I'm really hoping the site is back up soon so I can send your bracelet out to you. I have until 7pm
> 
> Not a problem!:flower:
> 
> Sorry I haven't been posting much these days or even charting, my life has been super busy with work. It is crazy in real estate right now all the homes have at least 5+ offers on them. I just wish the banks would stop sitting on their inventory and get some more homes out there for all these buyers. I am also juggling work with ice skating 3 days a week a DH who would like some attention every once in awhile and organizing my home.......needs it badly:haha:
> Besides all that I have been having second thoughts about trying. I am so nervous to give up my freedom I have. Also I am working on losing weight and when I do what if I don't want to have a big pregnant belly....I am just confused now and I don't know why. I hope these feelings just pass as I would love a LO but maybe I am not ready. I am only 23 and maybe that is just to young. Grrrr for having these feelings.Click to expand...

I know exactly how you feel, I was feeling like this not too long ago, and I do still feel this way from time to time, even though I already one, adding another LO would add to my workload, and I would have even less free time than I do now. It's still a ways off, so give yourself some time, it is a huge life changing experience and your life will never bee the same again once you do have one. It's a really big thing. Lol I know that probably isn't helping any either. :haha: If you feel you need to wait then you need to wait, nothing wrong with that


----------



## Rachelle351

I've been so busy with school, and getting ready for vacation. I have to take a uber big test on thursday. Ugh. I've been getting crap lousy sleep, so I am hoping tonight I get a good amount of sleep, I don't work until 2pm. 

I'm off to go clean the litter box. :hissy: I'll be glad when I'm pregnant, and can't do it anymore. Gross. and then bed. *fingers crossed I get tired enough to fall asleep!!!*

And I bought another baby thing. Someone tell me how cute this thing is??? (i got the green one with the monkey)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003EYV2BK/ref=pe_175190_21431760_M2T1_ST1_3p_dp_i1


----------



## brenn09

That little onesie is adorable! I haven't purchased any clothing for our future LOs yet, but I did buy two little baby books several months ago! :happydance:


----------



## Figure_Skater

That is so adorable! I am to scared after my MC last August to buy anything. I don't want to have that stuff around if it doesn't work out......


----------



## LockandKey

sooo cute! Like Figure_Skater has said, I am also too scared to buy anything right away, or even announce pregnancy right away either, I don't think I will be saying anything until the 12 week scan. But I DO have a huge list of things I would like to buy for #2

I really really love this crib bedding, and hope it is still available by this time next year. It would be perfect as a gender neutral bed setting as we will be team yellow next time
https://www.livingincomfort.com/bk34591.html

my ultimate dream would be to have an iron crib, those are soooo amazingly gorgeous, but wow are they expensive! I think the cheapest one I've seen was about $680 :saywhat: and this is probably going to be our last, so I kind of almost don't see the point if I can't use it again :nope:

Alas this will only ever be eyecandy to me :(
https://www.poshtots.com/baby-furniture/baby-cribs/iron-cribs/18/2664/3122/productlist.aspx


----------



## LockandKey

Eeeek, Ok I know this is probably cruel and unusual punishment as we are all super broody atm, but I just had to share this pic of DD :cloud9: she put on DH's socks on her hands, she's such a comedian, she always makes me laugh so much.

AhhhI can't express how proud and happy I am every single day now! Ladies, you definitely won't regret having a LO, even on my worst days she cheers me up in an instant and is the light of my entire life, I really didn't have much to live for until she came into my life, I'm sooooo happy day in and day out :kiss: being mommy is such an amazing and rewarding experience, and I am so ready to do it all again! I can't wait to have 2 little people in my life to love with all my heart :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5365.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Rachelle351

Ahhhhh!!! you made me that much more excited!!!!!!!!! I was at work today, and I saw this mom and daughter playing, and the daughter was giggling, it was so stinkin' cute. Then a lady was holding her son, he was about 1 and a half, and was grabbing her head, and kissing her on top of her head. SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!! 

BABY IN MY BELLY RIGHT THIS VERY SEC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Yes, I am guilty of buying baby stuff. No, I am not pregnant. Either way, if *god forbid* I don't end up getting pregnant, we will adopt. Either way, we will have kids. I seriously doubt that it will end up that way. Nothing but fertile Mertile's in my family. Buying and planning baby stuff helps my broodiness. 

Almost August. Another day closer to my husband getting home, and a baby being put in my belly!!!!!


----------



## Bellydreams

Ahhh that is totally torturous!! But not saying you shouldn't post things like that, my ovaries are seriously aching!!

Lady I work with was showing me the most adorable pictures and videos of her 2 year old girl and ohh I just melt! Soo incredibly jealous of pregnant lady in my team who goes on maternity leave in two weeks! So want that to be me!!


----------



## brenn09

*We are officially three months out from November!!* I know that most of us, including me, probably won't be starting right on November 1st, but it makes the countdown a lot more fun!!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so darn impatient, I want to be trying right now! Wait, who am I kidding?? I want to be pregnant right now!!!! Thankfully it's getting much closer!


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Ladies, 

Can I join, technically we're not going to be trying until December, but i'll be coming off the pill in October/November to used to my body clock.

I'm 32 & hubby is 31 (nearly 32 LOL) and we've been married for 6 years I already have a 4 year old & 16 month old both boys... I'm been broody and wanting another baby since a few minutes after I gave birth to my youngest crazy I know.. I love being pregnant haha

Looking forward to getting to know everyone :o)


----------



## Figure_Skater

LockandKey said:



> Eeeek, Ok I know this is probably cruel and unusual punishment as we are all super broody atm, but I just had to share this pic of DD :cloud9: she put on DH's socks on her hands, she's such a comedian, she always makes me laugh so much.
> 
> AhhhI can't express how proud and happy I am every single day now! Ladies, you definitely won't regret having a LO, even on my worst days she cheers me up in an instant and is the light of my entire life, I really didn't have much to live for until she came into my life, I'm sooooo happy day in and day out :kiss: being mommy is such an amazing and rewarding experience, and I am so ready to do it all again! I can't wait to have 2 little people in my life to love with all my heart :cloud9:


CUTE!!!!!! This has helped me with my decision to start trying!!! I might not fall pregnant right away and once the LO would arrive for me I could go back to do the things I love!!!



Rachelle351 said:


> Ahhhhh!!! you made me that much more excited!!!!!!!!! I was at work today, and I saw this mom and daughter playing, and the daughter was giggling, it was so stinkin' cute. Then a lady was holding her son, he was about 1 and a half, and was grabbing her head, and kissing her on top of her head. SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BABY IN MY BELLY RIGHT THIS VERY SEC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yes, I am guilty of buying baby stuff. No, I am not pregnant. Either way, if *god forbid* I don't end up getting pregnant, we will adopt. Either way, we will have kids. I seriously doubt that it will end up that way. Nothing but fertile Mertile's in my family. Buying and planning baby stuff helps my broodiness.
> 
> Almost August. Another day closer to my husband getting home, and a baby being put in my belly!!!!!

WOOHOO I am so excited for you when he comes home!!!!!:happydance:



brenn09 said:


> *We are officially three months out from November!!* I know that most of us, including me, probably won't be starting right on November 1st, but it makes the countdown a lot more fun!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm so darn impatient, I want to be trying right now! Wait, who am I kidding?? I want to be pregnant right now!!!! Thankfully it's getting much closer!

I think my CD1 for November will be the 17th but it is nice to know we only have 3 months to go for this! I have finally made up my mind and am going to try I cannot wait. It is odd I go from yup we will to no we won't. But right now I am yup we will!!!



Chimpette said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I join, technically we're not going to be trying until December, but i'll be coming off the pill in October/November to used to my body clock.
> 
> I'm 32 & hubby is 31 (nearly 32 LOL) and we've been married for 6 years I already have a 4 year old & 16 month old both boys... I'm been broody and wanting another baby since a few minutes after I gave birth to my youngest crazy I know.. I love being pregnant haha
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone :o)


You may certainly join us! Welcome to the wait!!!


----------



## brenn09

My CD 1 looks to be Nov 11th, so I'll be close to you! My cycle is still figuring itself out but it should be fairly close to that. I'm glad you've reached a decision! I still have my moments where I'm unsure, but that's normal! Welcome back :haha:


----------



## Rachelle351

I think I am ovulating around the 27th. Husband is suppose to be home thanksgiving. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Figure_Skater

Rachelle351 said:


> I think I am ovulating around the 27th. Husband is suppose to be home thanksgiving. *fingers crossed*

woohoo! I hope you get pregnant right away as that would be so exciting! I have a feeling though that it is going to take me a few months to get pregnant.


----------



## brenn09

Figure Skater- I've been planning on it taking a few months, too even though I sincerely hope it doesn't. I read a book who called it "defensive pessimism," so that if AF comes it doesn't shock or hurt as bad than if you are convinced she wouldn't show. I was like, yap that's me!!

Rachelle- According to FF, I'll be ovulating around the 25th!! I'm not as sure about this as FF is, but it would be a great time to start ttc!! FXed for us all!


----------



## Figure_Skater

brenn09 said:


> Figure Skater- I've been planning on it taking a few months, too even though I sincerely hope it doesn't. I read a book who called it "defensive pessimism," so that if AF comes it doesn't shock or hurt as bad than if you are convinced she wouldn't show. I was like, yap that's me!!
> 
> Rachelle- According to FF, I'll be ovulating around the 25th!! I'm not as sure about this as FF is, but it would be a great time to start ttc!! FXed for us all!



I need to read a few of these books! What are your best top 5?


----------



## brenn09

Figure skater- My favorite so far has been "The Impatient Woman's Guide to Getting Pregnant," by Jean Twenge. "What to Expect Before You're Expecting" covers the very basic basics, so if you're starting without much knowledge base it's a good one. "Before Your Pregnancy: A 90 Day Guide" by Amy Ogle & Lisa Mazzullo is another one that I really enjoyed, it had so much information and why you need to be doing certain things 90 days before. These are the only books I've read so far, but I've heard that Ann Douglas's "The Mother of All Pregnancy Books" is a great one, it's on my list. I think I want to read "Origins" by Annie Murphy Paul, too. 

:blush: I really like to read...


----------



## Rachelle351

Figure_Skater said:


> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> I think I am ovulating around the 27th. Husband is suppose to be home thanksgiving. *fingers crossed*
> 
> woohoo! I hope you get pregnant right away as that would be so exciting! I have a feeling though that it is going to take me a few months to get pregnant.Click to expand...


I really sound like a newbie, and everything, but I strongly believe that I will get pregnant the first time. I have this gut feeling. My older sister got pregnant twice on birth control, and the only reason my oldest sister is having trouble getting pregnant right now is because she does drugs, and has an extremely poor diet. I eat pretty well, and have never done drugs or drink. I haven't been on birth control since 2006, and am taking prenatals. My husband is also one of those super positive people. He gets mad at me if i am pessimistic. I'm not claiming to be psychic or anything, but I do tend to get gut feelings and about 90% of the time, they are right. I have friends who ask me if I have a feeling, and they usually listen to me. Again, I in no way claim to be psychic. This is one of those times, where I am going to listen to my gut. 

We will ALL get pregnant our first times, comon ladies be more positive!!! it'll happen!!!! :flower:


----------



## Rachelle351

brenn09 said:


> Figure skater- My favorite so far has been "The Impatient Woman's Guide to Getting Pregnant," by Jean Twenge. "What to Expect Before You're Expecting" covers the very basic basics, so if you're starting without much knowledge base it's a good one. "Before Your Pregnancy: A 90 Day Guide" by Amy Ogle & Lisa Mazzullo is another one that I really enjoyed, it had so much information and why you need to be doing certain things 90 days before. These are the only books I've read so far, but I've heard that Ann Douglas's "The Mother of All Pregnancy Books" is a great one, it's on my list. I think I want to read "Origins" by Annie Murphy Paul, too.
> 
> :blush: I really like to read...

I love to read to. But if I tried to read one of these books....:sleep:

I really want to tho!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Also: I've heard REALLY bad reviews about What to expect when you are expecting.


----------



## Rachelle351

OMG!! I just noticed I am under 4 months until TTC EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LockandKey

Rachelle351 said:


> OMG!! I just noticed I am under 4 months until TTC EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!

I knooooow :) I'm excited, especially since DH got a really heft pay raise and now I can really afford to spoil both my babies :thumbup: I'm already looking at how I can make over DD's bedroom, like how I wanna decorate it and such


----------



## Bellydreams

Rachelle351 said:


> OMG!! I just noticed I am under 4 months until TTC EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!

I've been looking at your ticker and wondering if it is right, as I finish my pills on Nov 13th, so that is what I put on my ticker all going well I'll ovulate around 26th Nov and I believe you said you ovulate around the same time? But your ticker reads as starting early December?!?

I could be completely wrong (I am new to all this) maybe my ticker is not right?!?


----------



## Bellydreams

Ladies I'm so excited, I'm off to the doctor today for the talk! Go though any questions or tests I may need etc. Also it is weigh in day so I'm hoping I've lost at least 1kg (2.2 pounds) this week!
I also downloaded a library eBook "Before your pregnancy: A 90 day guide" so will start reading it! From your reviews it sounds like it'll be perfect!

Pregnant ladies everywhere are making me crazy right now! 

Hope you all have a great day!:flower:
We'll all be :sex: = :crib: before we know it!!!


----------



## Rachelle351

Bellydreams said:


> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> OMG!! I just noticed I am under 4 months until TTC EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I've been looking at your ticker and wondering if it is right, as I finish my pills on Nov 13th, so that is what I put on my ticker all going well I'll ovulate around 26th Nov and I believe you said you ovulate around the same time? But your ticker reads as starting early December?!?
> 
> I could be completely wrong (I am new to all this) maybe my ticker is not right?!?Click to expand...


It is a estimate. My husband is in Afghanistan, with the us Military you can never be sure of dates of redeployment. The deployment was suppose to 9 months, but he told his mom (on a facebook message, that I wasn't suppose to see :blush:) that he wanted to surprise me because they should be coming home on thanksgiving. I'm not really suppose to know. So because you can never be EXACT with the military, Dec 1 is a estimate. Does that make sense?


----------



## Bellydreams

Rachelle351 said:


> Bellydreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> OMG!! I just noticed I am under 4 months until TTC EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I've been looking at your ticker and wondering if it is right, as I finish my pills on Nov 13th, so that is what I put on my ticker all going well I'll ovulate around 26th Nov and I believe you said you ovulate around the same time? But your ticker reads as starting early December?!?
> 
> I could be completely wrong (I am new to all this) maybe my ticker is not right?!?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a estimate. My husband is in Afghanistan, with the us Military you can never be sure of dates of redeployment. The deployment was suppose to 9 months, but he told his mom (on a facebook message, that I wasn't suppose to see :blush:) that he wanted to surprise me because they should be coming home on thanksgiving. I'm not really suppose to know. So because you can never be EXACT with the military, Dec 1 is a estimate. Does that make sense?Click to expand...

Ahhhh completely understand now!!

I soo hope he makes it back early for you!!!! How exciting!


----------



## LockandKey

oh man am I super broody today, and I have no idea why :dohh: I keep telling DH that if he wants to do it tonight, we are not using a condom. I'm so horrible :haha: he keeps saying he is not emotionally ready yet, even though he told me not too long ago that if we could afford it now, he'd have another with me right away. And I thought I was fickle....


----------



## Rachelle351

LockandKey said:


> oh man am I super broody today, and I have no idea why :dohh: I keep telling DH that if he wants to do it tonight, we are not using a condom. I'm so horrible :haha: he keeps saying he is not emotionally ready yet, even though he told me not too long ago that if we could afford it now, he'd have another with me right away. And I thought I was fickle....


Oh you need a hug!!! :hug: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rachelle351

Bellydreams said:


> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellydreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> OMG!! I just noticed I am under 4 months until TTC EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I've been looking at your ticker and wondering if it is right, as I finish my pills on Nov 13th, so that is what I put on my ticker all going well I'll ovulate around 26th Nov and I believe you said you ovulate around the same time? But your ticker reads as starting early December?!?
> 
> I could be completely wrong (I am new to all this) maybe my ticker is not right?!?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a estimate. My husband is in Afghanistan, with the us Military you can never be sure of dates of redeployment. The deployment was suppose to 9 months, but he told his mom (on a facebook message, that I wasn't suppose to see :blush:) that he wanted to surprise me because they should be coming home on thanksgiving. I'm not really suppose to know. So because you can never be EXACT with the military, Dec 1 is a estimate. Does that make sense?Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhh completely understand now!!
> 
> I soo hope he makes it back early for you!!!! How exciting!Click to expand...

Thanks!!! Me too, I'm tired of my husband always being gone. its exhausting. Ugh, I'm not looking forward to raising my kids by myself when he is gone. :growlmad:


----------



## MissV8Girl

Hello ladies!

I'm D, 30 on Wednesday, fiancé J is 31 on the 16th, we're having a combined birthday and engagement party next Saturday night (engaged for nearly 3.5 years lol).

We're going to start trying in November, and move then marry after BFP!

I'm a full time carer for my oldest brother since my Mum passed just before we got engaged (J managed to ask permission as I don't speak to my father, and before he could propose in front of her, she left us. He proposed three weeks later on Mother's Day, God love him). I used to work in Disability Services, and before that, I was a race car mechanic.

He's a Yard Hand (washes cars, delivers them, dogs body type work) for our local Mitsubishi dealer. We both love cars!

We're both from large families, I'm the youngest of 6, with 30-odd nieces and nephews, and I'm a Great Aunty 7 times over with 2 cooking. He's half Italian and has lots of cousins! Hence we are doing the quickie wedding at the Registry Office!

I'm not sure what else to write, as it's 4AM here in Melbourne, Australia!

Baby dust!

D


----------



## Figure_Skater

MissV8Girl said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I'm D, 30 on Wednesday, fiancé J is 31 on the 16th, we're having a combined birthday and engagement party next Saturday night (engaged for nearly 3.5 years lol).
> 
> We're going to start trying in November, and move then marry after BFP!
> 
> I'm a full time carer for my oldest brother since my Mum passed just before we got engaged (J managed to ask permission as I don't speak to my father, and before he could propose in front of her, she left us. He proposed three weeks later on Mother's Day, God love him). I used to work in Disability Services, and before that, I was a race car mechanic.
> 
> He's a Yard Hand (washes cars, delivers them, dogs body type work) for our local Mitsubishi dealer. We both love cars!
> 
> We're both from large families, I'm the youngest of 6, with 30-odd nieces and nephews, and I'm a Great Aunty 7 times over with 2 cooking. He's half Italian and has lots of cousins! Hence we are doing the quickie wedding at the Registry Office!
> 
> I'm not sure what else to write, as it's 4AM here in Melbourne, Australia!
> 
> Baby dust!
> 
> D


Welcome D! I am so sorry about the loss of your mother but I am happy you will be joining us in the wait to try! :hugs:


----------



## MissV8Girl

Thanks for your kind words. I know Mum is up there holding her new grandchild with OH's dad, probably telling them all the horrible things we did as kids, so they can do it to us! :dohh:

And it's now 5:40am... I must stop reading everyone's posts and go to bed like a good girl! 

On the plus side, I got my ticker working! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachelle351

OHHH!!! my husband (i mean me, we'll just give him the credit since hes so far away!) got me a crown necklace that has a black diamond and white diamond earrings!!! My black diamond set is complete!!! He, actually him this time, surprised me last birthday with a black diamond engagement ring, and for christmas I got black diamond earrings. YAYYYYY!!! So now I got my necklace!!!!!!!!!! (it was on clearance. and only $100) 

I'm off to go take a shower, eat and go visit my niece and nephew, my nephew (who is 8) learned to ride his bike, so I'm excited to check that out!!!! <3 being a auntie!!!


----------



## Bellydreams

MissV8Girl said:


> Thanks for your kind words. I know Mum is up there holding her new grandchild with OH's dad, probably telling them all the horrible things we did as kids, so they can do it to us! :dohh:
> 
> And it's now 5:40am... I must stop reading everyone's posts and go to bed like a good girl!
> 
> On the plus side, I got my ticker working! :thumbup:

Welcome MissV8Girl!

Good to have another Aussie onboard!! I'm from Brisbane!

It's hard to stop reading all those posts, especially when your feeling clucky!

Look forward to joining you on this journey!


----------



## MissV8Girl

Thanks Bellydreams! 

Yes I'm still here. Naughty me! I have to be ready to go out in 4 hours with OH to buy my first batch of folate tablets! It's getting real! I'm thinking I might end up having a nap later considering I haven't slept all night! Too many interesting things to read!

I was hoping to find some Aussies! We're hoping on a BrisVegas trip soon, as OH's brother, I've never met, lives up near Ipswich.

Is it November yet?


----------



## LockandKey

evening ladies, and nice to see we have a new member too :wave: hello MissV8Girl

so um, you are all probably going to hate me for this buuuuut :blush: I may have to pop over in 2WW in a few :blush: DH and I DTD without an protection, and even though I am pretty sure I was in safe zone, you never know, so I am just being cautious here, and obviously not going to risk it again until November if or when I get my BFN. The only reason I am somewhat worried about it is DH and I are pretty fertile people, we conceived DD our first month of trying.

Ugh, I'm sorry I just really need to rant, AGAIN. Damn I realize that I am probably coming off as an angry person, but maybe I wouldn't be so angry if there weren't so many stupid people in the world :haha:
Ok but seriously. DH knows this guy from the Marine Corp, he worked with him and what not, the guy recently got married and had a kid, and we were hanging out with them and such....here is the problem, the guy either always had to copy us, or even better, one up us on EVERYTHING! He would always, always ask us where we got this and that and how much everything was, he would then go shopping in the same exact place, and say, get better furniture than us. Kinda like, sorry, but I had to make sure my couch was better than yours. And other crap that shouldn't even matter, but for some reason it does. And this really bothers, or more like, annoys the crap outta me. Am I wrong to be so annoyed?

Getting more into the negative, him and his wife are grade A morons! Prime example, they thought it would be a good idea to bring a newborn on a week long road trip! Like, are you freaking kidding me? I know a single guy with no children to speak of that even know that was a horrible idea. They called us for advice on the matter, all 3 of us said no! (The single guy is a good friend of ours and is always over, like a big brother I guess) I told them that they would have to stop every hour or 2 to feed the baby, change him, plus it is not a good idea to keep the baby in a car seat for that long, it's really bad for head growth and can cause very flat spots on the head that may have trouble going away later on. They totally negated that and said they were going to do it anyway. Really? So you call for advice only to stomp all over it? Then why did you freaking call and waste my time in the first place? Ugh, I then suggested they talk to a paediatrician, a professional, which they are not going to because they don't like to be told that their "good idea" is actually a bad one. I told DH how annoyed I was with them, especially for that and he said after having a long hard talk to them about it, they finally changed their minds, which I then told them he should not have done that, they should have learned from their stupid decision the hard way. I kind of feel like DH and I are having to learn everything on our own, but since they are milking out all this information from him, they are just cruising on by. :shrug: 

Here's the worst part. After DH got his great job, this guy is getting out soon, and has been calling DH every single day trying to get DH to get him a job there too. DH likes to help people so there was really no trying on the other guys part. He has sent DH his resume, asking him what he should fix, what he needs to do to get this job, and DH is talking to his boss about getting this idiot a job there, while DH did all the work and research to get where he is now, and then this ass just gets everything handed to him and the only work he has to do is beg, and that's it. Then he asked us about our new house, where it is, where it is cheapest to buy houses, what my DH recommends and such, again cruising through everything instead of doing work for your own damn self. urrrrgh I am so beyond annoyed with these people, and it just makes me sick to think that they will be living near us for a good long while. :sick: Lord I cannot live next to or deal with these people any longer. I do NOT want them near me or my family, not at all, but if I talk to DH about it he will say I am being unreasonable. Am I? I really want to know if I am getting so worked up over nothing. I know this is crazy, and I kind of feel like it's wrong, but I really can't help it, these people just get to me and rub me the wrong way. If you read all that and give me an honest thought then I thank you for taking your time to read over my extra long rant :flower:


----------



## Rachelle351

Honestly, to me, it sounds like this guy really likes your husband. I'm one of those people like your husband. I LOVE helping others. It makes me feel really good to do it. 

Tho I do agree with the one upping thing. I hate when people do it. But again, it seems to me he just really admires what your DH has. And in someway wants to duplicate it. Maybe he doesn't realize that he is doing it. He is just curious. But to end that, if and when he asks, you suddenly have forgotten where you had bought it at or even how much it was, because you've had so much other stuff going on. (OR OR OR, tell him the wrong store) Thats my suggestion. 

UGHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! why do people ask for opinions and then now even bother to do what you suggest and do what they wanted to do in the freaking first place!!???!!?!!?!? I HATE WHEN PEOPLE DO THAT!!!!!!!! why waste both our time??? When my mom was getting remarried, she kept asking for my opinion on her wedding dress, every time i gave it to her, she would say well I don't really care what you think, SO WHY ARE YOU ASKING ME!??!!? oye. Really dumb move on their part. Super glad that they didn't do. After *trumpet plays* super husband came to the rescue!!!! hahaha. glad he talked them out of it. 

I don't hate you. But will be uber uber uber jealous. I could never hate you, we have too much in common, which is a rarity that i have to hang on to!!!! 

I will love you forever. Did you hear that, FOREVER!!!! 

Just kidding!! cheer up!!! AND STOP APOLOGIZING FOR RANTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I consider it my job as your WTT buddy!!!!


----------



## Rachelle351

MissV8Girl said:


> Thanks Bellydreams!
> 
> Yes I'm still here. Naughty me! I have to be ready to go out in 4 hours with OH to buy my first batch of folate tablets! It's getting real! I'm thinking I might end up having a nap later considering I haven't slept all night! Too many interesting things to read!
> 
> I was hoping to find some Aussies! We're hoping on a BrisVegas trip soon, as OH's brother, I've never met, lives up near Ipswich.
> 
> Is it November yet?

And I apologize for not welcoming you!!! :howdy:

I'm Rachelle. I'm 26, and husband, David is 28. We live in Puyallup, WA. He is in the United states Army, and is currently in Afghanistan. He gets back in November *fingers crossed* 

You guys would get along. He loves cars so much, he become a Heavy wheeled mechanic in the Army (he works on humvees and larger). We are lifelong Pontiac lovers. 

I love Australian people. OMG you guys are the nicest!!!! We lived in Germany, and there is a fairly big amount of your military where we were. And now where we live too!! I am a HUGE fan of Australian horror movies. Some top notch stuff there. I currently work at the commissary (the military grocery store) and I've got one Australian guy who comes through my line ALL the time. He's ALWAYS so nice, and lets me listen to his awesome accent *faints* i love listening to you people talk!!!!!!! Anyways, enough of me going on about how amazing and awesome australian people are. 

Welcome, and please feel free to jump in whenever you want. You are a welcome addition!!! :hugs:

Rachelle


----------



## Rachelle351

....Another thing i should add, I made my husband promise me that we would someday go to Australia. Its on my bucket list!!!!


----------



## LockandKey

Rachelle351 said:


> Honestly, to me, it sounds like this guy really likes your husband. I'm one of those people like your husband. I LOVE helping others. It makes me feel really good to do it.
> 
> Tho I do agree with the one upping thing. I hate when people do it. But again, it seems to me he just really admires what your DH has. And in someway wants to duplicate it. Maybe he doesn't realize that he is doing it. He is just curious. But to end that, if and when he asks, you suddenly have forgotten where you had bought it at or even how much it was, because you've had so much other stuff going on. (OR OR OR, tell him the wrong store) Thats my suggestion.
> 
> UGHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! why do people ask for opinions and then now even bother to do what you suggest and do what they wanted to do in the freaking first place!!???!!?!!?!? I HATE WHEN PEOPLE DO THAT!!!!!!!! why waste both our time??? When my mom was getting remarried, she kept asking for my opinion on her wedding dress, every time i gave it to her, she would say well I don't really care what you think, SO WHY ARE YOU ASKING ME!??!!? oye. Really dumb move on their part. Super glad that they didn't do. After *trumpet plays* super husband came to the rescue!!!! hahaha. glad he talked them out of it.
> 
> I don't hate you. But will be uber uber uber jealous. I could never hate you, we have too much in common, which is a rarity that i have to hang on to!!!!
> 
> I will love you forever. Did you hear that, FOREVER!!!!
> 
> Just kidding!! cheer up!!! AND STOP APOLOGIZING FOR RANTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I consider it my job as your WTT buddy!!!!

Lol he so IS like super husband. I had a talk with him and told DH to tell his friend to try doing something for themselves for a change, I mean, DH has his family to take care of, he doesn't need to be worrying about someone elses family who should be taking care of, or learning to take care of themselves rather than relying on hand outs. I know you are right though, it's nice to be admired, but I reaaaaaally can't stand copy cats, especially when they do it in such an obvious way.

Hahaha, I wish I COULD hear you say it, but alas I can only read it :cry:

Yes I vow to love you forever too :hugs: I suppose I could call you my cyber sister then? 
LOL in all honesty, despite getting DH to agree to not use protection, I actually thought about how I didn't want to be knocked up because I didn't want to break up with my WTT buddy :blush: I really would like for us to be bump buddies, soooo haha, well I suppose it's kinda self explanatory


----------



## Rachelle351

Ahhhh!!! You were thinking of me when you were doing it....wait...uhhh thats kind of creepy. lol. j/k.


----------



## LockandKey

hahaha NO!!! After, like a day after, I assure you :haha:


----------



## Rachelle351

I just discovered the awesomeness of wish list!! makes it easier to bookmark the stuff I want for future baby!!! YAYYYYY!!!


----------



## LockandKey

hahaha, me too, I've used it a couple times already, but me being as picky as I am, I have numerous wishlists, I think my favorite is Amazon though, they have more of the things I like in one place rather than multiple stores all over the internet


----------



## LockandKey

oh and having had a babes and been through a pregnancy already, I'd like to think that I know a good amount about which stuff is good or rated the best, so don't ever be afraid to ask my about anything, I'm always willing to talk baby and pregnancy :haha:


----------



## LockandKey

just a heads up to you all, if I suddenly disappear in the next two weeks or hardly post on here at all, it is because my father is flying all the way out from Sweden today to come visit us these next two weeks. In case you are wondering, yes, my father is fully Swedish, making me part Swedish :blush: although I have never been, I'd like to go some day.

So now time to go clean my house from top to bottom as I would like a somewhat clean house before important company comes over, I'm sure you can all relate. I get more cleaning done in the few hours before people come over than I do all week :haha:

Well, since I love all you ladies so much, here is my FB page, hope this isn't too forward, but add me, if you dare
https://www.facebook.com/annika.cali


----------



## Bellydreams

MissV8Girl said:


> Thanks Bellydreams!
> 
> Yes I'm still here. Naughty me! I have to be ready to go out in 4 hours with OH to buy my first batch of folate tablets! It's getting real! I'm thinking I might end up having a nap later considering I haven't slept all night! Too many interesting things to read!
> 
> I was hoping to find some Aussies! We're hoping on a BrisVegas trip soon, as OH's brother, I've never met, lives up near Ipswich.
> 
> Is it November yet?

I hope you got some much needed sleep after your all nighter!

I believe there are a lot more Aussies over at TTC they have a thread.

I just went to the docs and I have a mountain of blood test things so doing that Monday, also got my first pack of prenatal's which I'll start on Monday after my tests (don't want to throw off the test with false results).

I feel like yelling to the world that we are going to start trying, it's so hard being so casual when talking to my friends who are pregnant! Bring on November already!!!!!!


----------



## Rachelle351

Bellydreams said:


> MissV8Girl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Bellydreams!
> 
> Yes I'm still here. Naughty me! I have to be ready to go out in 4 hours with OH to buy my first batch of folate tablets! It's getting real! I'm thinking I might end up having a nap later considering I haven't slept all night! Too many interesting things to read!
> 
> I was hoping to find some Aussies! We're hoping on a BrisVegas trip soon, as OH's brother, I've never met, lives up near Ipswich.
> 
> Is it November yet?
> 
> I hope you got some much needed sleep after your all nighter!
> 
> I believe there are a lot more Aussies over at TTC they have a thread.
> 
> I just went to the docs and I have a mountain of blood test things so doing that Monday, also got my first pack of prenatal's which I'll start on Monday after my tests (don't want to throw off the test with false results).
> 
> I feel like yelling to the world that we are going to start trying, it's so hard being so casual when talking to my friends who are pregnant! Bring on November already!!!!!!Click to expand...

I've been on prenatals since May. I live by myself (husband is AWAYYYY!!!) and not close to anyone. So people can't just drop by suddenly. I take it at night, right before I go to bed. Keep it in your bathroom with a bottle of water and take it before you go to bed. 

I have one really close friend who is pregnant, shes actually about ready to pop. Its actually kind of nice, because this is her 2nd, so she gives me some really good advice. And I'm almost positive she will send me baby clothes.

Well thats how I see it. What kind of blood test? They didn't do that to me. I just ugh. a pap smear and doc asked me a bunch of questions and then gave me prenatals. HORSE PILLS UGH!


----------



## Rachelle351

LockandKey said:


> just a heads up to you all, if I suddenly disappear in the next two weeks or hardly post on here at all, it is because my father is flying all the way out from Sweden today to come visit us these next two weeks. In case you are wondering, yes, my father is fully Swedish, making me part Swedish :blush: although I have never been, I'd like to go some day.
> 
> So now time to go clean my house from top to bottom as I would like a somewhat clean house before important company comes over, I'm sure you can all relate. I get more cleaning done in the few hours before people come over than I do all week :haha:
> 
> Well, since I love all you ladies so much, here is my FB page, hope this isn't too forward, but add me, if you dare
> https://www.facebook.com/annika.cali

Added!! My name is spelt differently, because I got tired of people calling me RaShell. My name is Rachel!!!! 

And the 11-18 I will be gone too. Going camping!!!


----------



## Bellydreams

Rachelle351 said:


> I've been on prenatals since May. I live by myself (husband is AWAYYYY!!!) and not close to anyone. So people can't just drop by suddenly. I take it at night, right before I go to bed. Keep it in your bathroom with a bottle of water and take it before you go to bed.
> 
> I have one really close friend who is pregnant, shes actually about ready to pop. Its actually kind of nice, because this is her 2nd, so she gives me some really good advice. And I'm almost positive she will send me baby clothes.
> 
> Well thats how I see it. What kind of blood test? They didn't do that to me. I just ugh. a pap smear and doc asked me a bunch of questions and then gave me prenatals. HORSE PILLS UGH!

Doctors tests, not sure, a whole bunch of prenatal one's they are just checking everything (and I mean everything) so we know of any issues before we start trying. I have to see my doctor every month due to other health issues which are now all sorted but I need B12 injections and constant monitoring plus 6 monthly blood tests. So my doctor tends to want to make sure everything is checked out for me to be on the safe side. I'm also on the list due to a fibroid to have loads of extra scans during pregnancy!

Any reason for taking the vitamins at night? I take my pill in the morning so was going to take my prenatal vitamin at the same time?


----------



## Figure_Skater

Good Afternoon Ladies! I hope everyone is having a fabulous Sunday!!!:flower:

So, have any of you seen the show I didn't know I was pregnant???
That show freaks me out so much! I am so worried I will be that person who didn't know. For some reasons for months now I am been worried about it and I don't know why. I mean I get :witch: every month but those ladies on the show say they get it too.....DH and I don't really use protection I haven't been on the pill in years and July 2011 we started not using condoms either and ever since then I have been so nervous lol. Do any of you ladies ever feel this way? Or am I just a crazy person haha.


----------



## LockandKey

I've seen that show before, and it's so crazy to think that. You have absolutely no time to prepare, pick out names, buy anything the baby needs, and o time to get prepared emotionally either. That would be like a nightmare, and they all do have legitimate reasons too when it's explained by the end of their episode, craziness :saywhat:

Belly, I can only say this coming from experience, sometimes it's easier for some people to remember to take their pills with the biggest meal of the day, for me though, when I was pregnant, in the first trimester, I had bad morning sickness, and my prenatals made it worse, but I didn't want to stop taking them because I wanted to make sure DD was healthy, so if I took my prenatals in the morning I was sick all day long, but if I took them at night, then I would be asleep shortly after and wouldn't experience as much sickness, know what I mean?


----------



## Bellydreams

LockandKey said:


> Belly, I can only say this coming from experience, sometimes it's easier for some people to remember to take their pills with the biggest meal of the day, for me though, when I was pregnant, in the first trimester, I had bad morning sickness, and my prenatals made it worse, but I didn't want to stop taking them because I wanted to make sure DD was healthy, so if I took my prenatals in the morning I was sick all day long, but if I took them at night, then I would be asleep shortly after and wouldn't experience as much sickness, know what I mean?

Makes sense LockandKey! I'll stick with the morning for now that way I'll remember, and once I'm knocked up I'll take it as it comes! Thought maybe it might be something to do with absorbency or something similar.

Figureskater, I've heard of that show but never seen it. I can only somewhat relate to your personal situation, our only measure is the pill and it used to freak me out when we got married as I really didn't want to fall pregnant in the first 2 yrs of marriage. I'd have all the symptoms which turned out to be my pill, so changed it a few times to get the best one. Are you just natural planning?

Hope all you ladies had a lovely weekend! Our renovations are kicking along, we are currently staining fences and will soon have our backyard ripped up, flattened, new turf and new plants. I cannot wait! So glad all these things are happening while I'm still useful!


----------



## Rachelle351

The reason I take it at night is because when I saw the doctor, he told me that it might upset my stomach. He suggested taking it at night. *shruggs* 

Also it sounded like you were trying to avoid people seeing you take it. 

Actually I WORK with someone had didn't know she was pregnant. She still got her period and everything. She started feeling really sick, and was in a lot of pain. She took a bunch of nyquil to stop the pain. and eventually feel asleep. She woke up with sharp pains, and went to the bathroom, and started pushing, and her son Chase was born in the toilet. She's only 17, so she was SO scared to tell her parents, she actually called her boyfriends mom. He's about 4 months old now, and is a nugget. They asked her if she wanted to be on the show. she didnt want to. Shes only like a size 2, and the doctor told her that she probably carried him really up high. He was born healthy. so i dunno.


----------



## Rachelle351

So I gotta vent a second. So at work, there are a bunch of gossips. I am NOT one of these people. I think trust is a very important to have in people. So a couple of weeks ago, two people from produce came through my line. One was talking about how the other was pregnant. I work with this woman, and my broodiness usually only comes if I know the person. Well obviously, I was upset. But I didn't tell anyone else. So today, she had to come up to train to cashier, and I was training her. Well i asked her if she was going to be put on a profile (light duty) because of her pregnancy. And she asked me if I was the cashier that rang them out a couple of weeks. I told her yes. She then tells me that they trying to make a "point". They were trying to see how fast the rumor would get out. She was in fact NOT pregnant, and was just trying to see rumor mill in action. So I asked her if she had heard anything, and sure enough the answer was no. then she said, I guess we told the wrong cashier. Figure that out all by yourself sherlock? What pisses me off, is why they had to do that to ME! of all people. I got upset for no reason. And they played a really stupid joke. A really, a hurtful one. AND plus, i made myself look like a jackass for asking someone if they were pregnant. Just irritated by the entire thing. I didn't say anything or indicate that I was mad or upset by what she just told me. 

I just thought it was rude. Unless you know for a fact that someone is a gossip, maybe you shouldn't try to trick them. ugh.


----------



## Bellydreams

Rachelle351 said:


> So I gotta vent a second. So at work, there are a bunch of gossips. I am NOT one of these people. I think trust is a very important to have in people. So a couple of weeks ago, two people from produce came through my line. One was talking about how the other was pregnant. I work with this woman, and my broodiness usually only comes if I know the person. Well obviously, I was upset. But I didn't tell anyone else. So today, she had to come up to train to cashier, and I was training her. Well i asked her if she was going to be put on a profile (light duty) because of her pregnancy. And she asked me if I was the cashier that rang them out a couple of weeks. I told her yes. She then tells me that they trying to make a "point". They were trying to see how fast the rumor would get out. She was in fact NOT pregnant, and was just trying to see rumor mill in action. So I asked her if she had heard anything, and sure enough the answer was no. then she said, I guess we told the wrong cashier. Figure that out all by yourself sherlock? What pisses me off, is why they had to do that to ME! of all people. I got upset for no reason. And they played a really stupid joke. A really, a hurtful one. AND plus, i made myself look like a jackass for asking someone if they were pregnant. Just irritated by the entire thing. I didn't say anything or indicate that I was mad or upset by what she just told me.
> 
> I just thought it was rude. Unless you know for a fact that someone is a gossip, maybe you shouldn't try to trick them. ugh.

What a nerve! People are childish & petty sometimes!


----------



## LockandKey

Rachelle351 said:


> So I gotta vent a second. So at work, there are a bunch of gossips. I am NOT one of these people. I think trust is a very important to have in people. So a couple of weeks ago, two people from produce came through my line. One was talking about how the other was pregnant. I work with this woman, and my broodiness usually only comes if I know the person. Well obviously, I was upset. But I didn't tell anyone else. So today, she had to come up to train to cashier, and I was training her. Well i asked her if she was going to be put on a profile (light duty) because of her pregnancy. And she asked me if I was the cashier that rang them out a couple of weeks. I told her yes. She then tells me that they trying to make a "point". They were trying to see how fast the rumor would get out. She was in fact NOT pregnant, and was just trying to see rumor mill in action. So I asked her if she had heard anything, and sure enough the answer was no. then she said, I guess we told the wrong cashier. Figure that out all by yourself sherlock? What pisses me off, is why they had to do that to ME! of all people. I got upset for no reason. And they played a really stupid joke. A really, a hurtful one. AND plus, i made myself look like a jackass for asking someone if they were pregnant. Just irritated by the entire thing. I didn't say anything or indicate that I was mad or upset by what she just told me.
> 
> I just thought it was rude. Unless you know for a fact that someone is a gossip, maybe you shouldn't try to trick them. ugh.

wow, how rude and completely unnecessary, excuse you for not being a big mouth gossip queen huh?

If they had said that to me, I would have looked at the b*tch and told her, "actually I kept it to myself because I don't give a f*ck" hahaha!

I'm sorry that has happened to you :hugs: is there any way you cal tell your supervisor or boss about their unprofessional behavior? I would at least mention it.

I've always told my DH that military wives were just awful, miserable people, I've only found 3 that I've ever really cared for (yes you are one :haha) hope you feel better hun


----------



## brenn09

Wow, Rachelle! I can't believe they did that to you- but you really showed them!! But seriously, are they teenagers? How immature, I'm sorry that their news upset you- it would have upset me, too.


----------



## Rachelle351

LockandKey said:


> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> So I gotta vent a second. So at work, there are a bunch of gossips. I am NOT one of these people. I think trust is a very important to have in people. So a couple of weeks ago, two people from produce came through my line. One was talking about how the other was pregnant. I work with this woman, and my broodiness usually only comes if I know the person. Well obviously, I was upset. But I didn't tell anyone else. So today, she had to come up to train to cashier, and I was training her. Well i asked her if she was going to be put on a profile (light duty) because of her pregnancy. And she asked me if I was the cashier that rang them out a couple of weeks. I told her yes. She then tells me that they trying to make a "point". They were trying to see how fast the rumor would get out. She was in fact NOT pregnant, and was just trying to see rumor mill in action. So I asked her if she had heard anything, and sure enough the answer was no. then she said, I guess we told the wrong cashier. Figure that out all by yourself sherlock? What pisses me off, is why they had to do that to ME! of all people. I got upset for no reason. And they played a really stupid joke. A really, a hurtful one. AND plus, i made myself look like a jackass for asking someone if they were pregnant. Just irritated by the entire thing. I didn't say anything or indicate that I was mad or upset by what she just told me.
> 
> I just thought it was rude. Unless you know for a fact that someone is a gossip, maybe you shouldn't try to trick them. ugh.
> 
> wow, how rude and completely unnecessary, excuse you for not being a big mouth gossip queen huh?
> 
> If they had said that to me, I would have looked at the b*tch and told her, "actually I kept it to myself because I don't give a f*ck" hahaha!
> 
> I'm sorry that has happened to you :hugs: is there any way you cal tell your supervisor or boss about their unprofessional behavior? I would at least mention it.
> 
> I've always told my DH that military wives were just awful, miserable people, I've only found 3 that I've ever really cared for (yes you are one :haha) hope you feel better hunClick to expand...


GOD!! you have no idea how much we are on the same page, GET OUT OF MY HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lmao

No seriously, I avoid other military wives like mother effing PLAGUE! Mostly its because I hate the associations that go along with them. Kinda like the saying "all army wives cheat" as a matter of FACT dumbsh*t, THEY DON'T! You kinda get used to it, and yes, I've been asked who my Jodie is (unmilitary folk, this is code for the person you are sleeping with while hubby is away). Well actually moron, I've only had sex with one person, and that person is the man I married. so suck it. I take my vows extremely serious. I do not in anyway condone cheating. People shouldn't be so quick to assume they 'know' anything. ugh. 

I'm a FIRM, firm, FIRM believer in karma. I think everything you do, whether good or bad, WILL come back to you. No matter what someone does to me, I won't do a single thing to harm them back. I let the powers that be take care of that for me. Not only that, but we were in front of a customer, i could have gotten in a lot of trouble for being a bitch to one to of my co-workers. As upset as I was, i have to remain composed. The only time, I've ever come unhinged at work was when my husband called crying tell me that my sweet baby girl had died, but I can and will forgive myself due to the circumstances. 

I tend to be vocal about what is happening at the current time, and then after a couple of days, I'm over it. 

The girl who was "pregnant" is actually in her early 20's probably no more than 22. and the lady who was spreading the "rumor" is probably old enough to my mother. pretty sad huh?


----------



## Rachelle351

Rachelle351 said:


> LockandKey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> So I gotta vent a second. So at work, there are a bunch of gossips. I am NOT one of these people. I think trust is a very important to have in people. So a couple of weeks ago, two people from produce came through my line. One was talking about how the other was pregnant. I work with this woman, and my broodiness usually only comes if I know the person. Well obviously, I was upset. But I didn't tell anyone else. So today, she had to come up to train to cashier, and I was training her. Well i asked her if she was going to be put on a profile (light duty) because of her pregnancy. And she asked me if I was the cashier that rang them out a couple of weeks. I told her yes. She then tells me that they trying to make a "point". They were trying to see how fast the rumor would get out. She was in fact NOT pregnant, and was just trying to see rumor mill in action. So I asked her if she had heard anything, and sure enough the answer was no. then she said, I guess we told the wrong cashier. Figure that out all by yourself sherlock? What pisses me off, is why they had to do that to ME! of all people. I got upset for no reason. And they played a really stupid joke. A really, a hurtful one. AND plus, i made myself look like a jackass for asking someone if they were pregnant. Just irritated by the entire thing. I didn't say anything or indicate that I was mad or upset by what she just told me.
> 
> I just thought it was rude. Unless you know for a fact that someone is a gossip, maybe you shouldn't try to trick them. ugh.
> 
> wow, how rude and completely unnecessary, excuse you for not being a big mouth gossip queen huh?
> 
> If they had said that to me, I would have looked at the b*tch and told her, "actually I kept it to myself because I don't give a f*ck" hahaha!
> 
> I'm sorry that has happened to you :hugs: is there any way you cal tell your supervisor or boss about their unprofessional behavior? I would at least mention it.
> 
> I've always told my DH that military wives were just awful, miserable people, I've only found 3 that I've ever really cared for (yes you are one :haha) hope you feel better hunClick to expand...
> 
> 
> GOD!! you have no idea how much we are on the same page, GET OUT OF MY HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lmao
> 
> No seriously, I avoid other military wives like mother effing PLAGUE! Mostly its because I hate the associations that go along with them. Kinda like the saying "all army wives cheat" as a matter of FACT dumbsh*t, THEY DON'T! You kinda get used to it, and yes, I've been asked who my Jodie is (unmilitary folk, this is code for the person you are sleeping with while hubby is away). Well actually moron, I've only had sex with one person, and that person is the man I married. so suck it. I take my vows extremely serious. I do not in anyway condone cheating. People shouldn't be so quick to assume they 'know' anything. ugh.
> 
> I'm a FIRM, firm, FIRM believer in karma. I think everything you do, whether good or bad, WILL come back to you. No matter what someone does to me, I won't do a single thing to harm them back. I let the powers that be take care of that for me. Not only that, but we were in front of a customer, i could have gotten in a lot of trouble for being a bitch to one to of my co-workers. As upset as I was, i have to remain composed. The only time, I've ever come unhinged at work was when my husband called crying tell me that my sweet baby girl had died, but I can and will forgive myself due to the circumstances.
> 
> I tend to be vocal about what is happening at the current time, and then after a couple of days, I'm over it.
> 
> The girl who was "pregnant" is actually in her early 20's probably no more than 22. and the lady who was spreading the "rumor" is probably old enough to my mother. pretty sad huh?Click to expand...

....and I have only have ONE army wife friend. Shes one of my best friends, and we went to high school together, even walked together at our graduation. She was in army, but she ended up meeting this guy, got pregnant, and he told her everything she wanted to hear (they were going to get married, bla bla bla), so she chaptered out. Then dick leaves her for a 17 year old. ugh. Then randomly someone from her old unit got ahold of her, (i guess they dated awhile back) and when he came home from R&R, he flew here instead of to his actual home. (they were in fact NOT together at the time) when he left, she had a ring on her finger. he went back, then came back, and they got married last year. shes currently about ready to pop their first kid out. weird little story there, but I know her well enough to know that she wouldn't do anything horrible to him. We kind of lean on each other for information. she leans on me about military life because I've been rocking it for almost 8 years, and i lean on her because she has experience with babies. other than that, i don't have any other army wife friends. I do everything in my power to stay away from them. I'm not a gossip and HATE when people gossip. 

-and another reason I didn't tell on the immature chick was because I HATE tattletales with a burning passion (unless someone's life is in danger, or if its illegal). I know that she didn't do it maliciously. I just happened to be the one who was at the end of a cruel joke. whatever.


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi I am Melanie. I recently lost a beautiful baby boy at 18 + 5 weeks.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: My Dejuan Jr was a strong baby and lived for 2 hours on his own. So precious and beautiful.

I posted a thread so if you guys could read it and give me some advice, I would appreciate it regarding my reasons. :)

I was think November as well to give my body and heart time to heal. I don't want to write a novel because it is in my thread so the whole story is there if anyone is interested. Hope it is okay to join in on the list.:flower:


----------



## MizzPodd

Rachelle351 said:


> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LockandKey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> So I gotta vent a second. So at work, there are a bunch of gossips. I am NOT one of these people. I think trust is a very important to have in people. So a couple of weeks ago, two people from produce came through my line. One was talking about how the other was pregnant. I work with this woman, and my broodiness usually only comes if I know the person. Well obviously, I was upset. But I didn't tell anyone else. So today, she had to come up to train to cashier, and I was training her. Well i asked her if she was going to be put on a profile (light duty) because of her pregnancy. And she asked me if I was the cashier that rang them out a couple of weeks. I told her yes. She then tells me that they trying to make a "point". They were trying to see how fast the rumor would get out. She was in fact NOT pregnant, and was just trying to see rumor mill in action. So I asked her if she had heard anything, and sure enough the answer was no. then she said, I guess we told the wrong cashier. Figure that out all by yourself sherlock? What pisses me off, is why they had to do that to ME! of all people. I got upset for no reason. And they played a really stupid joke. A really, a hurtful one. AND plus, i made myself look like a jackass for asking someone if they were pregnant. Just irritated by the entire thing. I didn't say anything or indicate that I was mad or upset by what she just told me.
> 
> I just thought it was rude. Unless you know for a fact that someone is a gossip, maybe you shouldn't try to trick them. ugh.
> 
> wow, how rude and completely unnecessary, excuse you for not being a big mouth gossip queen huh?
> 
> If they had said that to me, I would have looked at the b*tch and told her, "actually I kept it to myself because I don't give a f*ck" hahaha!
> 
> I'm sorry that has happened to you :hugs: is there any way you cal tell your supervisor or boss about their unprofessional behavior? I would at least mention it.
> 
> I've always told my DH that military wives were just awful, miserable people, I've only found 3 that I've ever really cared for (yes you are one :haha) hope you feel better hunClick to expand...
> 
> 
> GOD!! you have no idea how much we are on the same page, GET OUT OF MY HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lmao
> 
> No seriously, I avoid other military wives like mother effing PLAGUE! Mostly its because I hate the associations that go along with them. Kinda like the saying "all army wives cheat" as a matter of FACT dumbsh*t, THEY DON'T! You kinda get used to it, and yes, I've been asked who my Jodie is (unmilitary folk, this is code for the person you are sleeping with while hubby is away). Well actually moron, I've only had sex with one person, and that person is the man I married. so suck it. I take my vows extremely serious. I do not in anyway condone cheating. People shouldn't be so quick to assume they 'know' anything. ugh.
> 
> I'm a FIRM, firm, FIRM believer in karma. I think everything you do, whether good or bad, WILL come back to you. No matter what someone does to me, I won't do a single thing to harm them back. I let the powers that be take care of that for me. Not only that, but we were in front of a customer, i could have gotten in a lot of trouble for being a bitch to one to of my co-workers. As upset as I was, i have to remain composed. The only time, I've ever come unhinged at work was when my husband called crying tell me that my sweet baby girl had died, but I can and will forgive myself due to the circumstances.
> 
> I tend to be vocal about what is happening at the current time, and then after a couple of days, I'm over it.
> 
> The girl who was "pregnant" is actually in her early 20's probably no more than 22. and the lady who was spreading the "rumor" is probably old enough to my mother. pretty sad huh?Click to expand...
> 
> ....and I have only have ONE army wife friend. Shes one of my best friends, and we went to high school together, even walked together at our graduation. She was in army, but she ended up meeting this guy, got pregnant, and he told her everything she wanted to hear (they were going to get married, bla bla bla), so she chaptered out. Then dick leaves her for a 17 year old. ugh. Then randomly someone from her old unit got ahold of her, (i guess they dated awhile back) and when he came home from R&R, he flew here instead of to his actual home. (they were in fact NOT together at the time) when he left, she had a ring on her finger. he went back, then came back, and they got married last year. shes currently about ready to pop their first kid out. weird little story there, but I know her well enough to know that she wouldn't do anything horrible to him. We kind of lean on each other for information. she leans on me about military life because I've been rocking it for almost 8 years, and i lean on her because she has experience with babies. other than that, i don't have any other army wife friends. I do everything in my power to stay away from them. I'm not a gossip and HATE when people gossip.
> 
> -and another reason I didn't tell on the immature chick was because I HATE tattletales with a burning passion (unless someone's life is in danger, or if its illegal). I know that she didn't do it maliciously. I just happened to be the one who was at the end of a cruel joke. whatever.Click to expand...

Don't mean to intrude but.....

Oh my goodness..... You guys are great!!!!! I am a wife who's husband is in the military (noticed how I avoided saying military wife?) LOL I just graduated with my diploma, looking for a job, and will be going to nursing school next fall so I do not put myself in that category...

I have no friends here because of everything I have heard. I used to be in the military (Air Force), so I am definitely not the typical wife who's husband is in the military. I have a different outlook on many things that they just don't see. I was warned by many people before I left the military about how the other wives would act. They were right. I am not friends with any of them. They are crazy unhappy people. lol (from my personal experience this is what I have seen time and time again). The TV makes military wives look like they are the best of friends.... I guess I am in the wrong place because that is not the case for me!

Hopefully I can get to know you ladies! It will be like a breath of fresh air!!!


----------



## LockandKey

Welcome MizzPod, I am sooo sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

one of my good friends who was also stationed where my DH was, was also a wife, but she was in the Navy at the same time, she and 1 other girl were the only ones I actually got along with, she was a very good, kind person and hard worker, a rarity among the wives :haha:

Rachelle, I hope I didn't offend you with me suggestion, sorry, I didn't know how strongly you felt about that. Really though, I hope you are feeling better about the whole crap situation, if I were there I would give you a big hug and listen to you vent over ice cream and then later watch some horror movies together :haha:

That is another reason I am so glad my DH is no longer in, all the women were always so rude, shamelessly cheating left and right, breaking up their families, and getting knocked up without knowing who the father really is, and for what? Because you can't stand to keep it in your pants for a little bit? Sad, really sad, it's an environment I don't miss living within, not in the least.

I seriously know women in their 40's and 50's who are still that immature, for real, some just never decide to grow up or get over themselves, it's really sad, and even pathetic. My good friend's boyfriend's mother had decided to spread rumors all around town that their son wasn't his when she was pregnant, it put a lot of stress on her, and it made me furious, and mind you, this woman is in her late 50's and had only met my friend once, automatically deciding she didn't like her, and never even bothered to visit her grandson in the hospital when he was born. There are some serious crazy women out there.


----------



## Rachelle351

LockandKey said:


> Welcome MizzPod, I am sooo sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> one of my good friends who was also stationed where my DH was, was also a wife, but she was in the Navy at the same time, she and 1 other girl were the only ones I actually got along with, she was a very good, kind person and hard worker, a rarity among the wives :haha:
> 
> Rachelle, I hope I didn't offend you with me suggestion, sorry, I didn't know how strongly you felt about that. Really though, I hope you are feeling better about the whole crap situation, if I were there I would give you a big hug and listen to you vent over ice cream and then later watch some horror movies together :haha:
> 
> That is another reason I am so glad my DH is no longer in, all the women were always so rude, shamelessly cheating left and right, breaking up their families, and getting knocked up without knowing who the father really is, and for what? Because you can't stand to keep it in your pants for a little bit? Sad, really sad, it's an environment I don't miss living within, not in the least.
> 
> I seriously know women in their 40's and 50's who are still that immature, for real, some just never decide to grow up or get over themselves, it's really sad, and even pathetic. My good friend's boyfriend's mother had decided to spread rumors all around town that their son wasn't his when she was pregnant, it put a lot of stress on her, and it made me furious, and mind you, this woman is in her late 50's and had only met my friend once, automatically deciding she didn't like her, and never even bothered to visit her grandson in the hospital when he was born. There are some serious crazy women out there.

You NEVER offended me, EVER!!! I'm sorry to have implied that you did!!! 

I'm feeling better about that situation, yes. But I had a really crappy day. I actually had to leave work early, because I could feel a panic attack coming on. Just really crappy. Tomorrow is my last day of work for 10 days. really looking forward to it.


----------



## LockandKey

oh don't worry, you didn't imply at all, I'm just always paranoid about putting off people I like. Glad you are feeling better, but sorry about the situation. Again, if I could just zap myself there, we could shoot the crap over wine and ice cream, and watch horror movies all night :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LockandKey

oh right, does anyone else have a WTT journal? I do, here is mine
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-journals/866543-life-mothering-chainmaille.html


----------



## Rachelle351

I'll start mine next month when I start charting.


----------



## MizzPodd

LockandKey said:


> Welcome MizzPod, I am sooo sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> one of my good friends who was also stationed where my DH was, was also a wife, but she was in the Navy at the same time, she and 1 other girl were the only ones I actually got along with, she was a very good, kind person and hard worker, a rarity among the wives :haha:
> 
> Rachelle, I hope I didn't offend you with me suggestion, sorry, I didn't know how strongly you felt about that. Really though, I hope you are feeling better about the whole crap situation, if I were there I would give you a big hug and listen to you vent over ice cream and then later watch some horror movies together :haha:
> 
> That is another reason I am so glad my DH is no longer in, all the women were always so rude, shamelessly cheating left and right, breaking up their families, and getting knocked up without knowing who the father really is, and for what? Because you can't stand to keep it in your pants for a little bit? Sad, really sad, it's an environment I don't miss living within, not in the least.
> 
> I seriously know women in their 40's and 50's who are still that immature, for real, some just never decide to grow up or get over themselves, it's really sad, and even pathetic. My good friend's boyfriend's mother had decided to spread rumors all around town that their son wasn't his when she was pregnant, it put a lot of stress on her, and it made me furious, and mind you, this woman is in her late 50's and had only met my friend once, automatically deciding she didn't like her, and never even bothered to visit her grandson in the hospital when he was born. There are some serious crazy women out there.

Thank you:)

It is a rarity to find the nice ones, but my daughter has me busy 24/7 so it's okay! Yeah, I have seen how they get preggos when hubby is away... it is sad. I know ppl cheat when they are deployed, but the spouses back home are guilty of the same.

I think there immaturity has no age because some people are old enough to be my parents and they act childish and immature. For some people with ag, does not come wisdom. lol


----------



## Rachelle351

MizzPodd said:


> LockandKey said:
> 
> 
> Welcome MizzPod, I am sooo sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> one of my good friends who was also stationed where my DH was, was also a wife, but she was in the Navy at the same time, she and 1 other girl were the only ones I actually got along with, she was a very good, kind person and hard worker, a rarity among the wives :haha:
> 
> Rachelle, I hope I didn't offend you with me suggestion, sorry, I didn't know how strongly you felt about that. Really though, I hope you are feeling better about the whole crap situation, if I were there I would give you a big hug and listen to you vent over ice cream and then later watch some horror movies together :haha:
> 
> That is another reason I am so glad my DH is no longer in, all the women were always so rude, shamelessly cheating left and right, breaking up their families, and getting knocked up without knowing who the father really is, and for what? Because you can't stand to keep it in your pants for a little bit? Sad, really sad, it's an environment I don't miss living within, not in the least.
> 
> I seriously know women in their 40's and 50's who are still that immature, for real, some just never decide to grow up or get over themselves, it's really sad, and even pathetic. My good friend's boyfriend's mother had decided to spread rumors all around town that their son wasn't his when she was pregnant, it put a lot of stress on her, and it made me furious, and mind you, this woman is in her late 50's and had only met my friend once, automatically deciding she didn't like her, and never even bothered to visit her grandson in the hospital when he was born. There are some serious crazy women out there.
> 
> Thank you:)
> 
> It is a rarity to find the nice ones, but my daughter has me busy 24/7 so it's okay! Yeah, I have seen how they get preggos when hubby is away... it is sad. I know ppl cheat when they are deployed, but the spouses back home are guilty of the same.
> 
> I think there immaturity has no age because some people are old enough to be my parents and they act childish and immature. For some people with ag, does not come wisdom. lolClick to expand...

I couldn't agree more!!!!


----------



## LockandKey

was just pondering something. I thought it would be great if Brenn could restart this thread in TTC when we all move on over, but of course then we would all be chatting about TTC instead of the pains of WTT. Thought it would be nice for us all, I've kind of considered you ladies as my little haven group and familiars to chat with about anything and everything since we are all kind of "in this together" iykwim


----------



## brenn09

Lockandkey- that is exactly what I hoped would happen when I started this thread- whoever is first in the ttc boards should start us up a thread in the ttc groups and discussions forum! Maybe we should come up with a name to know what to look for when we move over?

I've updated the first page with our names, what other info would we like to include? We also need a more catchy name than the one I put up!


----------



## Rachelle351

brenn09 said:


> Lockandkey- that is exactly what I hoped would happen when I started this thread- whoever is first in the ttc boards should start us up a thread in the ttc groups and discussions forum! Maybe we should come up with a name to know what to look for when we move over?
> 
> I've updated the first page with our names, what other info would we like to include? We also need a more catchy name than the one I put up!


ummmm a code word....... *stares off into the distance while tapping chin* 

I feel like we are some sort of secret club! lol you have to have the top secret password! lol just kidding! 

The inpatient Novembers? The first thing that popped into my head. No offence will be taken if it isn't used!! Maybe someone can trail off of that??


----------



## brenn09

I like "Impatient Novembers" better than the ones I've come up with! Anyone else want to chime in?

Here are more ideas, after browsing through ttc groups & discussions: Please feel free to express your emotions honestly, as I promise I'm not too tied to any of these names

Winter Waiters
Winter Warriors
Our Own Little Turkeys (since Thanksgiving in the US is in November? This may be too US-centric)
BIOBBS- Babies In Our Bellies Before Spring
BOOBS-Babies of Our Own Before Spring (hahaha boobs)
BFPs before Spring
Cyber Support Group


Ok, that's all my brain can wring out right now. I'm not so creative so perhaps some of you other ladies can think of more?


----------



## Rachelle351

BTW tomorrow will be the last day I'll be on until the 18th. Going camping with sessster and her famwe!!!! YAYYY!!!! I had a super tough week, so I am SOOOOOO looking forward to it!


----------



## brenn09

Have a great time on your trip, it sounds fantastic!!


----------



## Bellydreams

Have a wonderful time Rachelle!

Name thoughts:
Remember November
November newbies

I like Rachelle's idea as well! 

Only issue for me is that Nov is end of Spring beginning of Summer down under so reference to weather is a bit different. But I'll be happy no matter what we pick as I will just be so excited to move to TTC page!:happydance:

By the way Brenn I'm loving the Before your pregnancy: 90 days .... book. I downloaded it from our local elibrary listing and just bought it as I love it so much! Also bought feeding the bump, as I really want to get my eating sorted so makes it easier when I'm actually pregnant!


----------



## Rachelle351

Bellydreams said:


> Have a wonderful time Rachelle!
> 
> Name thoughts:
> Remember November
> November newbies
> 
> I like Rachelle's idea as well!
> 
> Only issue for me is that Nov is end of Spring beginning of Summer down under so reference to weather is a bit different. But I'll be happy no matter what we pick as I will just be so excited to move to TTC page!:happydance:
> 
> By the way Brenn I'm loving the Before your pregnancy: 90 days .... book. I downloaded it from our local elibrary listing and just bought it as I love it so much! Also bought feeding the bump, as I really want to get my eating sorted so makes it easier when I'm actually pregnant!

Makes me think of V for Vendetta, Remember, Remember The 5th of November.


----------



## brenn09

I love November Newbies!! I am so sorry I forgot about the seasonal differences! Of couse a weather reference won't work! What do others think? I prefer Nov Newbies to all of my ideas!

I loved that book, too so I'm so glad you enjoyed it! I felt so much better prepared after I got through it, plus I had actual references for OH to see when I told him things like we should limit antibacterial soap or he needs to take vitamins now. Sometimes he acts like I'm making some of these things up :haha:


----------



## LockandKey

I really like the code name idea for when we all "cross over" :haha:

I'm not as creative with titles, but here is what I came up with

November Crusaders
TTC a November Bean
Putting a Bun in Our Thanksgiving Ovens 
:shrug: 
If I think of any more I will post them

Have fun on your vacation Rachelle, I will miss chatting with my WTT buddy till you get back.


Well I've been working my butt off just making tons upon tons of jewelry, but it passes the time and gets my mind off the broodiness in the mean time. We move into our house soon, I'm so excited, and I got some great news about my sleeping problem, well, in a sense, when it came down to it, my doc really had no idea what the heck is wrong with me, she seems to think it is a chemical imbalance in the brain, and there's not real cure for it. She suggested it may be a post partum thing that may be temporary for me, or may not ever go away :shrug: but she did give me some new medication that is perfectly safe to take when I am TTC and am pregnant, which is like a weight off my shoulders. I was so paranoid about getting pregnant while on my other medication, it could cause miscarriages and birth defects, and these new ones don't do that


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi,

I posted my story on here a few days ago about trying again in November due to a recent loss... I just got back from my post partum check up and my doctor just told us that the pathologist confirmed our baby was actually a GIRL... Not a boy... It feels like I am grieving all over again.... This whole time we thought it was a boy, and now I just don't know what to do. We already have everything completed with the boy information, social security number.... everything... I just had necklace made and engraved with our boy information on it... I am so overwhelmed now. Our ern has Dejuan Jr. on it. We have been getting so much much better dealing with this, and now we find out our boy was a girl... I am at my wits end... Now we have to change everything as far as birth cert. death cert. funeral information, tell family. Ladies I am so heartbroken and it feels like two swords have gone right through my heart. I have grieved for the loss of a boy, and now I have lost a girl... This is so hard to handle. It's bad enough they said the autopsy was fine, meaning our baby was perfectly fine. But to say oh it was really a girl.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Oh my goodness I just lost a baby girl :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope: I just can't believe it...:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: 

RIP Chrisna Arriana :cry::cry::cry:

7 ounces 8 1/2 inches


----------



## brenn09

I'm so sorry you're struggling to cope with this, MizzPodd! :hugs:

There aren't enough hugs in the world, but we're here for you!!


----------



## Rachelle351

I'm not sure what to say. I'm at a loss for words. I'm very sorry for you. I've never been pregnant, so i don't quite understand the profound loss of a baby just yet. Please know you and your family are in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## Bellydreams

brenn09 said:


> I love November Newbies!! I am so sorry I forgot about the seasonal differences! Of couse a weather reference won't work! What do others think? I prefer Nov Newbies to all of my ideas!
> 
> I loved that book, too so I'm so glad you enjoyed it! I felt so much better prepared after I got through it, plus I had actual references for OH to see when I told him things like we should limit antibacterial soap or he needs to take vitamins now. Sometimes he acts like I'm making some of these things up :haha:

Yeah my other half just rolls his eyes when I chat about it, but I told him that the book said he doesn't need vitamins (unless you have a deficiency of some sort) as long as he stays healthy he should be fine. I think he's really starting to warm to the idea of having a baby now rather than his usual casual "whatever you want honey" attitude. He's been dreaming about it, so that's a good sign!


----------



## Bellydreams

MizzPodd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I posted my story on here a few days ago about trying again in November due to a recent loss... I just got back from my post partum check up and my doctor just told us that the pathologist confirmed our baby was actually a GIRL... Not a boy... It feels like I am grieving all over again.... This whole time we thought it was a boy, and now I just don't know what to do. We already have everything completed with the boy information, social security number.... everything... I just had necklace made and engraved with our boy information on it... I am so overwhelmed now. Our ern has Dejuan Jr. on it. We have been getting so much much better dealing with this, and now we find out our boy was a girl... I am at my wits end... Now we have to change everything as far as birth cert. death cert. funeral information, tell family. Ladies I am so heartbroken and it feels like two swords have gone right through my heart. I have grieved for the loss of a boy, and now I have lost a girl... This is so hard to handle. It's bad enough they said the autopsy was fine, meaning our baby was perfectly fine. But to say oh it was really a girl.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Oh my goodness I just lost a baby girl :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope: I just can't believe it...:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> RIP Chrisna Arriana :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> 7 ounces 8 1/2 inches

So sorry to hear about your loss, and to have a shock like that after you've already been through so much!!

All our love to you and your family from our little November family here on babynbump! We'll all be here for you whenever you need it!


----------



## LockandKey

MizzPodd, words can't even express how sorry I am right now :( how horrible! RIP Chrisna

How are all you ladies doing today?

I am doing pretty well here, I started taking my Ambien, and I am getting more sleep, I feel much more rested and energetic....and DH told me the other morning that he is now ready for another, and then asked me if I wanted to "make" another now. As tempting as that was, I still think it's better to wait, We are moving into our house in 2 weeks :happydance: we need to replace a few things for the house, buy a 2nd car and some new furniture to fill up the house too. I just think it's better if we wait until November, so I am sticking to my guns. What's 3 more months anyway? I think I can handle it


----------



## Middysquidge

Hello girls, can I join this lovely group? We just set a date today for November 1st! We'll be trying for baby no2!

I hope for this baby to be born around August or September, I really want to be on maternity while number 1 starts pre-school next September as it's half days and I wouldn't be able to be there otherwise and have no family nearby. I also really want our baby no2 to be the star sign Leo!

I'm so sad I already know what the name would be and which nursery and all the rest of the details, I daydream about it all day long and I CANT wait!

Jasmine x


----------



## brenn09

Welcome Jasmineivy- I've added you to our list, when we move over to TTC in November, we'll start up a thread there in the TTC Groups & Discussions, so we'll be looking for you there, too!!

Lockandkey- I'm SOOO glad you're sleeping better! I always feel like a new woman after a great night's sleep!! I hope it continues to get better! You're so strong to stand up to your OH like that! I know it's better for us, too but I'm not so sure I would be able to tell my OH no! :haha: OH tried to have sex with me a few minutes ago and I had to tell him no, because I'm Oing tomorrow and we don't have condoms. :dohh: It took every ounce of willpower to say no, then no again when he was still looking & grinning at me in the come-hither way. 

I'm doing great, ladies! I hope everyone else is doing well this weekend. SIL (who's/whose[??]trying) and I were sitting together in a pew behind the ONLY preggo lady in our church and she is like 32 weeks along. She stood up to re-situate and SIL & I were both like *sigh*. Other than that, we're doing great- OH was soooo proud today when he took our nephew out of the restaurant while we paid because he was bored. The people coming in told him several times his "son" was adorable/cute or looked just like him. OH was practically beaming!!! :happydance: It is also funny in another way- OH is adopted and in no way biologically related to our nephew but they really do look so much alike! 

How is everyone else doing this weekend??


----------



## Bellydreams

brenn09 said:


> SIL (who's/whose[??]trying) and I were sitting together in a pew behind the ONLY preggo lady in our church and she is like 32 weeks along. She stood up to re-situate and SIL & I were both like *sigh*. Other than that, we're doing great- OH was soooo proud today when he took our nephew out of the restaurant while we paid because he was bored. The people coming in told him several times his "son" was adorable/cute or looked just like him. OH was practically beaming!!! :happydance: It is also funny in another way- OH is adopted and in no way biologically related to our nephew but they really do look so much alike!

You and I sound so similar sometimes!

I did the same thing about a lady in my congregation, she is also 32 weeks and I was longingly thinking "oh I so hope that is me in a years time!"

My DH has the same thing happen with his cousin's son, who is 5 years old they both have cute blonde curly hair, even though my DH is adopted too! It's hilarious for me, because it happens every time we go out with them, everyone around feels like they must come and tell my DH how adorable his son is and how much they look alike, even when they are not sitting together. DH gets a bit embarrassed because the boy doesn't look like his dad (took after his mother) so he feels like he is hurting his cousins feelings each time!

I hope if we have a boy he looks just like his Dad, he would be the cutest baby around!

I'm making a present for one of the girls at work tonight who is having a boy in a few weeks. Two onesie suits that I'm going to sew a tie on one and a bow tie on the other! Hope she likes it! I'm going to go nuts when I'm pregnant, so many baby and maternity sewing/craft ideas! I love all that stuff!!!


----------



## brenn09

Bellydreams said:


> You and I sound so similar sometimes!
> 
> I did the same thing about a lady in my congregation, she is also 32 weeks and I was longingly thinking "oh I so hope that is me in a years time!"
> 
> My DH has the same thing happen with his cousin's son, who is 5 years old they both have cute blonde curly hair, even though my DH is adopted too! It's hilarious for me, because it happens every time we go out with them, everyone around feels like they must come and tell my DH how adorable his son is and how much they look alike, even when they are not sitting together. DH gets a bit embarrassed because the boy doesn't look like his dad (took after his mother) so he feels like he is hurting his cousins feelings each time!
> 
> I hope if we have a boy he looks just like his Dad, he would be the cutest baby around!
> 
> I'm making a present for one of the girls at work tonight who is having a boy in a few weeks. Two onesie suits that I'm going to sew a tie on one and a bow tie on the other! Hope she likes it! I'm going to go nuts when I'm pregnant, so many baby and maternity sewing/craft ideas! I love all that stuff!!!

I thought the exact same thing!!! I was thinking to myself I hope I'm that big next year! She is an adorable preggo, with her cute belly sticking out! She doesn't even look 32 weeks but she is because they were talking about her baby shower coming up. I've got to get her something- we're not close, but my OH has known her OH for a very long time. I haven't ever tried making a onesie w/ tie- they're soooo cute though!! She'll love it!

I think it is crazy how alike they look without being related. He could absolutely be his son! That would be embarrassing for your OH, I would feel that way too if it hadn't just been OH outside with him. Our nephew does NOT look like his daddy, he definitely took after his mom more but he looks more like OH than anyone else in the family. Cracks me up!! 

I need to find some more pregnancy/maternity crafts- I love to do crafts & re-finishing furniture and other hands-on stuff, too!! I'll have soo much to do when we're finally pregnant!


----------



## LockandKey

brenn09 said:


> I thought the exact same thing!!! I was thinking to myself I hope I'm that big next year! She is an adorable preggo, with her cute belly sticking out! She doesn't even look 32 weeks but she is because they were talking about her baby shower coming up. I've got to get her something- we're not close, but my OH has known her OH for a very long time. I haven't ever tried making a onesie w/ tie- they're soooo cute though!! She'll love it!
> 
> I think it is crazy how alike they look without being related. He could absolutely be his son! That would be embarrassing for your OH, I would feel that way too if it hadn't just been OH outside with him. Our nephew does NOT look like his daddy, he definitely took after his mom more but he looks more like OH than anyone else in the family. Cracks me up!!
> 
> I need to find some more pregnancy/maternity crafts- I love to do crafts & re-finishing furniture and other hands-on stuff, too!! I'll have soo much to do when we're finally pregnant!

Really? What kinds of crafts? I've seen a lot of ladies make their own baby booties and caps, which are absolutely adorable


----------



## brenn09

LockandKey said:


> Really? What kinds of crafts? I've seen a lot of ladies make their own baby booties and caps, which are absolutely adorable

I do any kind of crafts- I love to paint, re-finish, anything I can get my hands on. I can sort-of sew, too. I don't crochet or knit, though. My grandmother tried to teach me to crochet but it really isn't my thing :blush:

I think bellydream's idea of sewing ties on onesies is a great one! I would love to try my hand at that. I need to get on pinterest and see what other crafty-maternity-pregnancy ideas I can come up with! 

I think the best part about the nursery will be all the decor-type crafts I can come up with! :happydance: Anyone have other ideas?

Here's a site I found for baby DIY/crafts: Lil Blue Boo


----------



## LockandKey

brenn09 said:


> LockandKey said:
> 
> 
> Really? What kinds of crafts? I've seen a lot of ladies make their own baby booties and caps, which are absolutely adorable
> 
> I do any kind of crafts- I love to paint, re-finish, anything I can get my hands on. I can sort-of sew, too. I don't crochet or knit, though. My grandmother tried to teach me to crochet but it really isn't my thing :blush:
> 
> I think bellydream's idea of sewing ties on onesies is a great one! I would love to try my hand at that. I need to get on pinterest and see what other crafty-maternity-pregnancy ideas I can come up with!
> 
> I think the best part about the nursery will be all the decor-type crafts I can come up with! :happydance: Anyone have other ideas?
> 
> Here's a site I found for baby DIY/crafts: Lil Blue BooClick to expand...

I will look online for you for some online projects at a later time. Right now I am fingers deep in my own projects, more chainmailling :blush: all these projects suddenly popped into my head, so I am working away to get them all done, I have a lot of catching up to do on advertising and update my etsy shop too, so I've been a bit busy. Throw in 4 new weaves I just learned and it's chainmaille chaos :haha:


----------



## Bellydreams

Oh Pinterest is my absolute favourite thing!!! It can make you a little obsessed, but baby/maternity/nursery ideas galore! I love trying all the projects, even DH has appreciation for it since I've found so many useful ideas!! The time to do it all is the problem!

I put my hand to everything thing and anything, I get it from my mother! I've just started doing work with my SIL who owns a paper craft company, I love the idea of making money from my craft work. So kudos LockandKey for your business!

I actually want to sell nursery art, helps that we're planning for a baby for inspiration! DH wants me to start it also as he knows how passionate I am about creating stuff, plus means I'll be home more often which I love!

For now I've just been making gifts. I bought the onesie suit (but will look into sewing them) due to lack of time (working full time sucks). I had started knitting some booties but I'm not going to be finished in time, so maybe for another present for someone else! I'll post a pic when I'm done! I have a public holiday Wednesday so sometime then!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey thanks for the welcome x I'll deffo move over to ttc forum with you guys in November, I can't wait, my broodiness has really kicked in lately!

I'm also very much into crafts, I make and sell mohair teddy bears, and love sewing, knitting, and pinterest. I started making the bears when i was pregnant with my daughter and have continued it x x


----------



## LockandKey

JasmineIvy, I forgot to tell you welcome :dohh: 

I am also WTT for #2. DH and I have a 14 month old named Nora, and we are waiting because we are moving into a house in 2 weeks, then we want to manage the house a bit, fix it up here and there, add a few things like furniture, the basement needs to be finished, and we also want to buy a 2nd vehicle. We think that by Nov/Dec we should have the majority of that done and our finances under control again that we could start saving and trying for another


----------



## brenn09

Bellydreams said:


> Oh Pinterest is my absolute favourite thing!!! It can make you a little obsessed, but baby/maternity/nursery ideas galore! I love trying all the projects, even DH has appreciation for it since I've found so many useful ideas!! The time to do it all is the problem!
> 
> I put my hand to everything thing and anything, I get it from my mother! I've just started doing work with my SIL who owns a paper craft company, I love the idea of making money from my craft work. So kudos LockandKey for your business!
> 
> I actually want to sell nursery art, helps that we're planning for a baby for inspiration! DH wants me to start it also as he knows how passionate I am about creating stuff, plus means I'll be home more often which I love!
> 
> For now I've just been making gifts. I bought the onesie suit (but will look into sewing them) due to lack of time (working full time sucks). I had started knitting some booties but I'm not going to be finished in time, so maybe for another present for someone else! I'll post a pic when I'm done! I have a public holiday Wednesday so sometime then!

It is amazing that you can make money doing crafty things!! I certainly am not talented enough to do that (or the chain-mail Lockandkey!!) but is sounds like a dream come true for you! 

I was reading some sites last night that had how to DIY onesies and fun stuff like that! When we actually fall pg I may just join you in doing that type of crafty stuff! I need a private pinterest board, because few in our real lives know we'll be ttc and I want to pin baby stuff now but I can't :( I don't need awkward questions :haha:


----------



## LockandKey

DIY sock monkeys anyone? Would this count?
https://www.craftbits.com/project/sock-monkey

maybe something like this would be up your alley? It looks pretty neat to me
https://www.chiccheapnursery.com/2012/do-it-yourself/best-of-2011-diy-projects/


----------



## brenn09

Love those, lockandkey!! I need to really go through them but I'm going to workout right now!! 

I've changed our name to November Newbies, ladies!! It was my favorite and no one else had much to add, but if you don't like it or have a better idea feel free to tell me and we can all vote on our name! I know we're not all 'newbies' in the sense that some of us have children already but I thought it counts because we're all still going to be new to the TTC forums for this go-round of TTC, so we'll be new in November! 

Let me know if anyone doesn't like this idea! Off to workout!!:hugs:


----------



## Bellydreams

Yay lots of crafty ladies! No surprise that I'm loving November Newbies! 

Welcome JasmineIvy!

Brenn, I don't know how to do the private Pinterest, but don't link it to Facebook so that'll help not having your friends seeing what your doing! Besides I use a generic title 'Kid Stuff', then in the comments I mention some baby shower or say how a friends baby is going to love this! Hehe no questions for me yet! Besides I always tell people 'one day' when they start quizzing me in general. We aren't telling anyone about our TTC plans, only once we are pregnant we'll tell family, then if my DH can keep quiet at 12 weeks everyone!! But I'll be pinning like crazy if I get a BFP!!!


----------



## LockandKey

hole in the crotch of my favorite skinny jeans, NOOOOOOOO :cry:


----------



## brenn09

babydreams- I'm not linked to Fb but I've got them all "following" me... I've pinned a couple of sites that have baby diy items and no one had said a word yet so here's to hoping people think it's for other people... or they just don't care. :haha:

Lockandkey- NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. I really hate when I lose a beloved pair of jeans, because great ones are sooo hard to find! :nope:


----------



## Bellydreams

brenn09 said:


> babydreams- I'm not linked to Fb but I've got them all "following" me... I've pinned a couple of sites that have baby diy items and no one had said a word yet so here's to hoping people think it's for other people... or they just don't care. :haha:
> 
> Lockandkey- NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. I really hate when I lose a beloved pair of jeans, because great ones are sooo hard to find! :nope:

I find most people don't look at what your doing most times, so PIN EVERYTHING!!! If someone asks just say for someone else or just it helps you get over any baby fever!

Poor LockandKey, can you sew them up?


----------



## brenn09

Bellydreams said:


> I find most people don't look at what your doing most times, so PIN EVERYTHING!!! If someone asks just say for someone else or just it helps you get over any baby fever!

You're so right, I found a CLOSE friend's board today with more than 500 baby related pins- and she told me they're waiting until she gets her doctorate (3years left) to have kids! I had no idea, I guess we're all just too wrapped up in our own thoughts to pay attention!


----------



## LockandKey

the hole was soooo big, you could see my underwear when I walked, and I couldn't find my needle and thread set for the life of me, so I had to toss them, and be more careful with my washes from now on :(

Haha, I can imagine a whole bunch of safety pins going up my crotch :haha: I would need like 5 of them, I would probably look like those punk rock teenagers that wears the safety pins on everything

Well I had already replaced them with a new pair, I also spent $70 on DD, walked into "The Children's Place" for a pair of new shoes for her as she is outgrowing her other pair, walked out with new shoes, new jams, a pair of jeans, a new jacket for autumn, and a new shirt :dohh: and in the end, I couldn't even get the shoes on for the life of me, so I will have to return them and either get my money back or find a new pair. They were so cute too! Ballet flats all sparkly silver. They had s strap going across the top, and I guess DD has some really fat feet as I couldn't get them on under that and it was starting to hurt her trying to get them on


----------



## LockandKey

oh man, I am feeling incredibly broody today. Even though I have the witch right now, I am just up my husbands bum tonight saying "I want a baby, I want it NOW!" lord please help this broodiness pass over the night. I can't help it though, I just feel so ready now, and especially after DD has had a particularly bad day, yet she still hasn't scared me away from wanting another :haha: that's good though, right?


----------



## Bellydreams

https://m1149.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/megsamillion1/73224995.jpg.html?o=0

I hope this image works! But I'm sure it won't help your broodiness LockandKey!


----------



## Bellydreams

https://pbckt.com/pH.QJcXyZ

I give up, how on earth do you put a photo on here?


----------



## worriedone

hi.. can i join this group.. just had an ectopic:( and have taken a methotrexate shot.. now have to wait until november to try again.. mostly for the methotrxate to get washed out of the system....


----------



## Bellydreams

https://s1149.photobucket.com/albums/o583/megsamillion1/?action=view&current=73224995.jpg
Take 3 -


----------



## LockandKey

hahaha, you can just add the html code so I can navigate to the image if you like, that way I can still see it.

Worriedone, welcome :flower: and so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## brenn09

Lockandkey- I'm feeling super broody today. WTF? I was doing so well, not feeling too broody and getting along just peachy and this morning I had a dream about getting a BFP, telling OH who was worried about my finals next May and telling him I would be due before finals on May 6th so it wouldn't be too bad. I woke up sooooo sad because it wasn't true then I flip through Fb and a girl that I'm friends who I actually don't really like (a personality clash, we're friendly but not seeking each other out!) but I've known for years announced her pregnancy. Her and her OH are great together, been married for a couple of years more than OH and I and they're a couple of years older than us, but I'm not happy about it!!! I really only have TWO friends from college that I'll have kids before, other than a couple of gay guys who have no interest in children. It's not a race, I get it. I know. I'm still quite annoyed. 

Stupid broodiness.:growlmad:

Bellydreams: You can attach the photo, below the text box that says additional options then manage attachments. OOOOor type in the HTML like Lockandkey said!

Worriedone: Welcome! I'm so sorry for your loss and your wait until November. This is a great group of ladies though so I hope we ease your waiting-woes until then!


----------



## MrsAR

Hello,

Can I join in too? I don'y know how I have missed you before. We were originally waiting until May 2013, that moved to December 2012 and now November. We are impatient! and too excited. I said to my husband about moving it earlier than May and he just said "Well I don't know why we are waiting, I'd love to have one today!" Which surprised me a little so we ahreed on November.

I'm so so excited! :dance:


----------



## brenn09

Welcome, MrsAR!! OH and I were originally May 2013 and we've moved it back to October then forward to November!! I graduate in May so that was why we were originally waiting until then, but as long as we're due after I graduate that's good enough for me!!


----------



## worriedone

thanks all.. lets try and fast forward the 2.5 mths....:)


----------



## mummyclo

Help!? Everyone around me is pregnant or just had a baby :cry:
People are just having babies without even thinking about it (that's how it seems!)


----------



## LockandKey

mummyclo said:


> Help!? Everyone around me is pregnant or just had a baby :cry:
> People are just having babies without even thinking about it (that's how it seems!)

I know exactly how you feel, I am in the same situation, and have been since DD was conceived, so I've been battling this for almost 2 years now :( it's horrible, especially when people just jump right into it, and they don't have the funds or sturdy enough relationship to handle a baby or another.

A friend of mine who just had her baby a month ago, did nothing but talk about how much she hated her boyfriend and how she wanted to leave him, but wouldn't because she needed his money. She's still with him too. I lost a lot of respect for her there

And I just learned that a good friend of mine's brother and his idiot wife will be ttc their 2nd around the time I will be, that's annoying, and their first isn't even a year old yet, they just bought a house and are broke from that, and have no way of gaining that money back as she is the only one working, and doesn't even make that much, so their house will probably be foreclosed on soon too. People seem to lack the ability to think or plan a head at all, it's infuriating knowing that a poor, innocent life will be brought into the world in an unstable environment.

I love my life, and feel very blessed, but a lot of the time, I can't help but to feel jealous, I feel almost pathetic over it :nope:


----------



## mummyclo

Exactly! I feel like I'm being stupid an pathetic an I really wish I could just feel happy for them BUT I just can't! 
I love my family, Hubby and my son to bits! I just hate waiting! We really should wait till we've found somewhere cheaper to live but 3 months and were TTC!


----------



## Bellydreams

All the https aren't working, Check out this photo from Snapbucket: https://pbckt.com/pH.QJcXyZ

Let's hope you can get to that! Usually I'm pretty tech saavy but this feels like I need a degree to figure it out!

Welcome mummyclo & worriedone!

Bring on November!!

Brenn I also had a dream last night that DH said, "why are we waiting lets just start now!" I thought I'd be all excited but I was more worried about losing weight and not having taken 3 months worth of prenatal's! How strange!


----------



## brenn09

Bellydreams said:


> All the https aren't working, Check out this photo from Snapbucket: https://pbckt.com/pH.QJcXyZ
> 
> Let's hope you can get to that! Usually I'm pretty tech saavy but this feels like I need a degree to figure it out!
> 
> Welcome mummyclo & worriedone!
> 
> Bring on November!!
> 
> Brenn I also had a dream last night that DH said, "why are we waiting lets just start now!" I thought I'd be all excited but I was more worried about losing weight and not having taken 3 months worth of prenatal's! How strange!

WHOA the onesies are fantastic!! I'm going to save the pic so I have something to work off if we have a boy (and I do hope we have a boy first!)!!

What is with our pregnancy dreams?? They're just so cruel! 

We're so alike!! I'm glad I've got you ladies to perk me up when I feeling blue!! I hope we're all bump buddies!


----------



## Bellydreams

Your so sweet Brenn! I hope we can be bump buddies, but for me I think it may take a couple of months before AF turns up (darn pill) so I might be in TTC for a little while, but you never know!

Oh I so want a baby belly! I gave the onesies to the lady at work who I made them for and she was stoked! She leaves on mat leave tomorrow. All I can think is, please please be me in a year!!!!

Another thing I'd love is to openly talk about baby stuff, not be all guarded and casual about it all!


----------



## brenn09

How is everyone? I'm having a quiet night in and its lovely! I can't wait until we're sharing these great nights with our babies!!


----------



## LockandKey

today has been especially trying for me, probably due to the hormones and coming off the witch mixed with a severe lack of sleep, but I have been really weepy today. Had myself a good cry I suppose, I think every woman needs one every once in a while, just to get it out of your system. Another cousin of mine announced her pregnancy today on FB, and I feel like I've just been seeing pregnant women everywhere, which is making me miserable and depressed. Everyone I know is pregnant and already moving onto their 2nd child, and I just feel completely left out :cry: I am a bitter jealous mess. I really hope everyone is doing much better than I


----------



## worriedone

i want twins... so that i can use the bow and tie both:)


----------



## Bellydreams

worriedone said:


> i want twins... so that i can use the bow and tie both:)

Wow twins! That's always been a fear of mine! They have cute girl onesie designs also I just don't know anyone having a girl to make for!

Hey LockandKey,

Sorry to hear your not feeling the greatest! It will be so soon before you will be telling everyone that you are expecting, then everyone else's news will be old!

It's starting to feel somewhat real for me, I'm trying not to think about it too much though just to help the time go by faster!


----------



## brenn09

Sorry you're having a bad day of it, lockandkey- I did the other day and had a good cry over it, too. I agree, better out than in and a good cry can make a lot seem better! :hugs: I hope you get a break from the announcements. Baby #2 announcements hit me soo hard too because I haven't gotten number 1 out of the way yet! It'll be our turn soon and we'll relish every second of it!


----------



## LockandKey

yeah, I know :( not trying to argue at all, but personally for me, pregnancy announcements have hit me so hard now rather than before I was ever pregnant. I mean before, I never had baby fever, and had no issues with other pregnant women, it never hurt or affected me at all when anyone would announce, but now, it drives me nuts. This is the only time I've ever really been broody, I think it's because I have been through it all before, I know what to expect, what to look forward to, I know how it felt, and I really really miss all of it :cry: I want to go through it again more than anything, iykwim. I've been so jealous it's driving me insane. Everyone is moving onto #2 and I feel so left out and depressed about it, and I don't know why, even though I know it will be my time soon enough, sooner than I think, and then nothing else will matter


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi lovely ladies,

I hope everyone has been ok, we've all been so quiet lately, broodiness probably isn't helping!

I have some news though and I'm really not sure what to do?

I have been having issues for the past 2 weeks with my pill (warning TMI ahead) & breakthrough bleeding. I was planning on missing my period which was due this week till next week as DH and I have a special awards dinner Friday night to attend and he booked a nice hotel in the city for us to stay at. This breakthrough stuff is mainly in the day but it is driving me crazy! So I spoke to DH about it last night and he said "Just have your period and get off the pills, doesn't matter if we get pregnant now". It was kind of the response I was hoping for but, my response was "I don't know as I want to lose more weight first".

I could barely sleep after that, all I could think of was what should I do?!? Should I just get off the pill now, wait!?? Arghh so many options!

I would love to get off if now, but I certainly don't want to get pregnant in the next 2 weeks and condoms not an option. So I have decided I'm going to take a few more active pills this week and hope that the breakthough eases by Friday night, then have a period then move onto only one more pill pack, then bye bye pills! It feels so good to think that my pills will be history for a while! I'll still be sticking with Nov newbies at least till I get my real AF (which i believe will take me a few months due to a past instance of post-pill amnorrhea) then I might head over to NTNP!

The next two weeks are going to be big for me, I'll find out if I have a job after our State governments restructure (if I don't have a job I'll still get paid til they find me a new one though, so it's not the end if the world) which has been a somewhat stressful month for my team as its pretty much 85% guaranteed they will want to get rid of all Marketing/Comms. I also head back to the doctors for the results of the millions of prenatal tests I had. Plus I really want to shed a few more kilos/pounds!

Sorry for giant rant, had to get it off my chest!

Hope you have all been doing well!


----------



## brenn09

What a great response!!! It is the one we're all hope for!! :happydance:

I think your plan sounds great, and even if you move on to ttc sooner rather than later you can stay with us!! We'll move this whole thing to the TTC Groups & Discussion on November 1st, but feel free to stay in here until then! I certainly will miss you if you leave!! 

I hope the breakthrough bleeding stops for your romantic night in the city!! That sounds WONDERFUL!! 

Fingers crossed for great job news and for noooooo post pill amenorrhea after next month!! 

Things are great here, just started school today and getting ready to jump back into interning! This semester will fly by for me, I hope it does for everyone else, too!! I can't wait for Nov/Dec to be ttc and ending internship!! I have nephew's birthday, Halloween, Thanksgiving, my birthday, our anniversary, BIL's birthday, SIL's birthday, Christmas, New Year's, then MIL's birthday!! It'll January before I know it- I just hope we're all pregnant by then!!!


----------



## Bellydreams

Wow you'll be busy Brenn! The time will fly by!

After the next 2 weeks we don't have anything planned for the rest of the year so I'm afraid time will drag on especially in the wait for AF!

For now just concentrating on weightloss! We do have one public holiday start of Oct, so maybe plan a mini trip away!

I'll definitely miss our lil group so i'm sticking around for as long as possible! Helps that we'll be NTNP so I won't be all obsessed with charts and such (well for the moment anyway :winkwink:)!

We'll have beautiful baby bellies in no time!


----------



## brenn09

Another stupid pregnancy/BFP dream last night. That makes 4 this cycle, and I have never even had a BFP dream before this!! WTF is up with my subconscious?? It is beating the hell out of me lately.

I had a conversation with an old friend yesterday and found out they'll be ttc not too long after we start!! I'm hoping we get to be pregnant for a little while together!! We were even discussing books and strategies- which is new for me, as no one else IRL is in this position. They've all had their first and it is pretty much just three of us left without kids- maybe only one of us after next year. Which makes me sad for her, as I know how she'll feel! 

That is all my updates, I guess! I hope everyone is having a great day- I'm going to finish up our new living room furniture- we bought it used from a family friend, and we are in the process of re-finishing it! It looks soooo good already, I'm so excited to have this super nice furniture for our living room. :happydance:


----------



## Bellydreams

Those pregnancy dreams can be so annoying sometimes. I've always had dreams where I find a baby or someone just gives me one, never about having a BFP or being pregnant or actually having my own! I always found that weird!

It's good you have a friend to talk to about TTC, I really want to chat with people I know or even my mum but I more so don't want the situation of them asking me if I'm pregnant yet etc so I'd rather wait. I cannot wait to see my parents faces when we tell them. Actually I have the best idea for letting them know, I'm going to get two eggs, blow out the contents (maybe make a nice scramble eggs!) let the shell dry, paint the outside all pretty blue with white poker dots, write on a tiny note that something is preparing to hatch, and insert it through the small hole. I'll put it in a small box as a gift and let them crack it open and wait for their faces to light up when they realise what it means! This will be their first grandchild (unless my sister falls before me, not that she's planning) and they have been so keen for me to have a baby!

That will be a moment I won't forget! Sadly my DH's family live overseas so cannot do the same thing, but I want to ask my FIL if he has a sign writer available on x due date month, so he can add another name to his boat (currently it is named after his two grand kids)!

The fun we can have with planning ladies, I love it!

Need a good idea to reveal to DH, if I find out without him there!


----------



## brenn09

The egg idea is fantastic!! They will absolutely love it! As for OH, I won't be testing unless he is here so I can either go crazy celebrating or fall apart sad and he'll be there to put me back together! :haha: I haven't any ideas for how to tell him, except maybe a I love my daddy onesie or bib? Idk :shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

Is it November yet ladies!? 
Really struggling with broodyness now but I've booked in for a couple of tattoos late October so can't start before then anyway. Lolls like it'll have to be November wether I like it or not :cry: 
My DS is getting so grown up now and is making me want another so much! 
Hope your all ok, don't get on here much with a toddler :rofl:


----------



## Rachelle351

I'm back ladies!!! seems like I've missed a BUNCH! 

Lockandkey: careful with the Ambien. The stuff made me do some crazy s**t. No kidding. Sleep walking, having conversations that I wouldn't remember having. After getting up and walking outside at 3am and staring at the garbage can for an hour, hubs said enough was a enough, and that I wasn't allowed to take it anymore. Then I got on Lunesta, gave me a funky taste, but overall worked. didn't do all of the crazy stuff ambien did to me. 

How has everyone been? I had a BLAST!!! Got a severe tan. I look AMAZING right now. lol

My sister was commenting about how awesome it was having me camping with them, she made the comment "next year, if you aren't all big and preggo, you should come with us again" That warmed my heart a little. She's rooting for me to get pregnant. YAYY! In another camp site there were three couples. I saw tender kisses galore. Made me miss my stinky. =[ really ready for this stupid deployment to be OVER AND DONE WITH! 

Well I was camping, one of my best friends had her baby (get this 2 and half hour LABOR...INSANE RIGHT?!?!?!?!) (a boy), and another girl announced what sex she was having (a girl), made my broodiness kick in overdrive. I want that to be ME. :cry: 

THEN today, I get asked if I'd had my baby....uhhhhh what baby? Seriously, why do people ask about a pregnancy if you haven't yourself volunteered the damn information? Am I really the only one who this is BEYOND rude??!!?!??!?! She apologized, but to me it doesn't make a difference. It was STILL rude. 

Anyways.....catch me up on the happenings!


----------



## Bellydreams

Rachelle351 said:


> I'm back ladies!!! seems like I've missed a BUNCH!
> 
> Lockandkey: careful with the Ambien. The stuff made me do some crazy s**t. No kidding. Sleep walking, having conversations that I wouldn't remember having. After getting up and walking outside at 3am and staring at the garbage can for an hour, hubs said enough was a enough, and that I wasn't allowed to take it anymore. Then I got on Lunesta, gave me a funky taste, but overall worked. didn't do all of the crazy stuff ambien did to me.
> 
> How has everyone been? I had a BLAST!!! Got a severe tan. I look AMAZING right now. lol
> 
> My sister was commenting about how awesome it was having me camping with them, she made the comment "next year, if you aren't all big and preggo, you should come with us again" That warmed my heart a little. She's rooting for me to get pregnant. YAYY! In another camp site there were three couples. I saw tender kisses galore. Made me miss my stinky. =[ really ready for this stupid deployment to be OVER AND DONE WITH!
> 
> Well I was camping, one of my best friends had her baby (get this 2 and half hour LABOR...INSANE RIGHT?!?!?!?!) (a boy), and another girl announced what sex she was having (a girl), made my broodiness kick in overdrive. I want that to be ME. :cry:
> 
> THEN today, I get asked if I'd had my baby....uhhhhh what baby? Seriously, why do people ask about a pregnancy if you haven't yourself volunteered the damn information? Am I really the only one who this is BEYOND rude??!!?!??!?! She apologized, but to me it doesn't make a difference. It was STILL rude.
> 
> Anyways.....catch me up on the happenings!

Welcome back Rachelle!!!! We all missed you!!!!

It sounds like your trip was amazing but not a good WTT distraction.

I'm sure you'll be busy reading to catch up on everything!

Not long to go now though, we are inching our way to Nov!


----------



## LockandKey

Rachelle351 said:


> I'm back ladies!!! seems like I've missed a BUNCH!
> 
> Lockandkey: careful with the Ambien. The stuff made me do some crazy s**t. No kidding. Sleep walking, having conversations that I wouldn't remember having. After getting up and walking outside at 3am and staring at the garbage can for an hour, hubs said enough was a enough, and that I wasn't allowed to take it anymore. Then I got on Lunesta, gave me a funky taste, but overall worked. didn't do all of the crazy stuff ambien did to me.
> 
> How has everyone been? I had a BLAST!!! Got a severe tan. I look AMAZING right now. lol
> 
> My sister was commenting about how awesome it was having me camping with them, she made the comment "next year, if you aren't all big and preggo, you should come with us again" That warmed my heart a little. She's rooting for me to get pregnant. YAYY! In another camp site there were three couples. I saw tender kisses galore. Made me miss my stinky. =[ really ready for this stupid deployment to be OVER AND DONE WITH!
> 
> Well I was camping, one of my best friends had her baby (get this 2 and half hour LABOR...INSANE RIGHT?!?!?!?!) (a boy), and another girl announced what sex she was having (a girl), made my broodiness kick in overdrive. I want that to be ME. :cry:
> 
> THEN today, I get asked if I'd had my baby....uhhhhh what baby? Seriously, why do people ask about a pregnancy if you haven't yourself volunteered the damn information? Am I really the only one who this is BEYOND rude??!!?!??!?! She apologized, but to me it doesn't make a difference. It was STILL rude.
> 
> Anyways.....catch me up on the happenings!


WELCOME BACK :hugs::hugs::hugs: we missed you! Especially your WTT buddy! 

I've heard about the ambien, but so far I don't think it's caused me any problems, my DH hasn't said anything to me at least zsadxfcdddddddddddddddddddddRraq <=== DD's typing, she wants to say hi too :haha:

I just need something that will knock me out at night or I don't sleep at all when the sun goes down, and trust me, it's hell, nor just that night, but I waste the entire next day tired, worn out, no energy, irritable, and miserable, and even depressed, and that is not at all how I want to be around my DD or spend the day with her. I just want to be a happy with her, and have the energy to play with her, teach her, and nurture her. As much as I hate 
taking meds, I think for me, the benefits outweigh the risks.

:hugs: I know exactly how you feel on the broodiness, I've been insanely jealous as a result that it's driving me nuts.

I'm just really stressed out beyond belief that I feel like am in a bad mood all the time. We have to move this weekend, and getting everything ready, as well as getting no sleep, and like 100 more people announcing pregnancy, I am in hell right now.


----------



## babyface15

Hi ladies, it looks like I'm coming in super late here but I would love to join your WTT group! I'm pretty new to BnB but I find it very supportive and the woman to woman advice is really great - especially because I've decided to keep our TTC to ourselves for a while so there's no added pressure. My husband and I were supposed to start TTC this week but sadly I am away for work during my entire fertile window :(
So it's now late Oct for us! Oct 27th so my tracking app tells me :)
I'm so excited and look forward to getting to know you all and hope we can share this journey together xxxx


----------



## brenn09

Welcome babyface15!! You've been added to our official list at the beginning of the thread! I need to go through it and figure out who is still active on here!

Welcome back, Rachelle! So glad you had a blast! 

It is really weird she asked you about your 'baby!!' I'm with you, NEVER ask someone about pregnancy unless they volunteer the information!! I mean, either they want you to know, in which case they'll tell you or they don't want you to know, in which case they either have to lie or tell you info they don't want you to have! Or, as in your case, they're not pregnant and frankly you just never know someone else's position. They may be ttc and having difficulty or waiting, like us!! It blows my mind why people think this is public information and they have a right to know! :growlmad:

Hope moving goes well this weekend, Lockandkey!! I hate moving, so you have my sincerest empathy!! :hugs:


----------



## LockandKey

Haha, in all my rambling, I forgot to add that AUGUST IS ALMOST OVER!!! Eeeek :happydance: now we are one month closer to our goals! It's almost less than half of all the fingers on my hand :)

Brenn, I am just waiting for all this to be over with, not looking forward to switching doctors, redoing the car plates and our state drivers licences as we will be moving into another state, updating family, friends, bank and mailing stuff about our new address, on top of unpacking everything too, all that with a toddler who likes to get into everything and take out the things I just put away :dohh: but when you are busy with things, time seems to fly by right? So I am hoping it's all over with before I know it and I will be settled into my new house with my 2.3 acre yard that DD can play in :cloud9:


----------



## mummyclo

So broody today :( 
It's actually hurting me seeing my baby so grown up and having to wait to TTC :cry:
Off to an icecream parlour today so I'll drown my sorrows there I think.
Hope your all ok?
:hugs:


----------



## brenn09

Lockandkey- I moved this summer, albeit without a toddler :haha: but updating all the addresses and unpacking and reorganizing and balhblahblah it is awful! You're absolutely right though- the busier we are the faster time flies!! :happydance:

Hope you get moved without any hiccups! :hugs:

So sorry, mummyclo!! :hugs: I think ice cream is an absolute must!! My go-to down in the dumps treat is sour cream and onion pringles, lol! 

Things are great here, on a break before my evening class starts! I really need to get started on some homework but I'm having a hard time with motivation!!


----------



## LockandKey

ugh, as if my week wasn't crap enough, my mother called me today to tell me that one of my cats that I've had since I was 13 got put down today because she had cancer, and then, my younger brother's good friend from high school died in a car accident earlier this month, he was 19. Really? Do I need to be sh*t on that much? Sorry for ranting, I seem to do that a lot, but my god, why is everything blowing up in my face all at once? Can't I get a little break here?


----------



## brenn09

When things are going bad, it seems like everything else piles on top!! I'm so sorry, that is incredibly heartbreaking news you've had today! I hope that this is it for the bad news for you!! :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

LockandKey said:


> ugh, as if my week wasn't crap enough, my mother called me today to tell me that one of my cats that I've had since I was 13 got put down today because she had cancer, and then, my younger brother's good friend from high school died in a car accident earlier this month, he was 19. Really? Do I need to be sh*t on that much? Sorry for ranting, I seem to do that a lot, but my god, why is everything blowing up in my face all at once? Can't I get a little break here?

Hope your ok :hug:
As brenn said, everything else just jumps on for the ride when bad things happen :(
So sad xx


----------



## babyface15

I'm very sorry for your losses lock and key. it's always so painful to hear about someone dying so young, and it must be terribly sad to lose a pet :hugs:

I will be away for work for up to 2 Weeks starting this evening our very early tomorrow morning with no internet. good luck to everyone while I'm gone. once I'm back we'll be that much closer :) actually excited for af for the first time of my life (well sort of... lol)


----------



## LockandKey

thanks ladies :flower: I do feel sooooo much better today. We closed on the house today after doing all the paperwork, and the closing cost was a heck of a lot lower than we thought, so we ended up saving up all this money for the closing cost, and the actual cost wasn't even a 3rd of the original estimate, haha, so now we have all this money, but we already put some of it towards a new washer and dryer, are looking to replace the fridge next month, and buying a new car with that money too, so things are finally going in my favor after a hectic week. Ok, bring on tomorrow! I feel ready! Right now, cleaning all of our clothes, DD's diapers, and doing all the dishes so everything is clean when we move.

So I am pretty sure Brenn has seen this house about a million times already :haha: but for those of you who haven't, here is my new baby :cloud9: it's a cedar wood finish outside, right smack in the middle of the country side, surrounded by forest, and a river across the street. Looking forward to painting some of the rooms, replacing light fixtures, and cupboards, and gardening outside :thumbup: there is only 3 bedrooms though so our limit is 2 kids :haha: but I had already decided 2 was enough for us anyway. I feel so relieved now, like a weight has been lifted off my shoulder, we have taken a big step towards TTC, and I feel more ready to grow our family
 



Attached Files:







564901_2190078248094_975137967_n.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bellydreams

Wow Locknkey, that is a stunning house, sounds like an amazing spot! So glad you had something positive happen for you! What a great bonus with the money, such a happy start to your TTC plans!

Maybe some nice new jeans are on the cards :winkwink:!

I am feeling a bit down today, I weighed in yesterday after 2 weeks and was expecting a big loss of around 1.5-2kg (approx 3.3-4.4 pounds). I'd been doing so well, eating perfectly, exercising everything! I definitely feel lighter, clothes looser! I have been doing it for weeks with results, but yesterday a GAIN 0.6kg/1.3p!!! I was absolutely shocked and freaked out! The poor WW lady was trying to help console me but the shock was too great, I had to stop myself from crying. Everyone probably thought I was crazy but all I could think is I'm never going to be able to start TTC! My weight is the only thing holding me back. I'm only slightly overweight but I really want to be in the healthy weight range before TTC. I could be just lovely AF causing the weight gain, which I started on Tuesday ( was going to hold off but decided not to) so now have to wait till Friday next week to see if my thoughts are correct! Hope it's a good day for me then as I also have my doctors appointment!

Hope you are all feeling great ladies!


----------



## LockandKey

Thank you Bellydreams :hugs: 

What immediately comes to mind with your situation is that if you are exercising more than you used to, then perhaps you are gaining muscle, and I've always heard that muscle weighs more than fat, so you could be getting more physically stronger before losing a whole lot of weight at once, and you are doing it in a healthy way, that's great! I think at this point what really counts the most is that your clothes are fitting looser, and no matter how you look at it, a loss is a loss right? The time of day you were weighed could be a factor too. I was always told that to get your true weight, always weigh yourself first thing in the morning before you eat or drink anything, because that can add up too. A person's weight can fluctuate from a couple pounds a day, depending on how much they ate or drank, or if they went #2. It sounds like you are doing great so far :)


----------



## brenn09

Bellydreams- exactly what lockandkey said! I measured my thighs recently and I've lost nearly 3 inches off of them yet last time I weighed, I had barely lost 5lbs! Being healthy overall is more important than just what one number on a scale says- and your doc would agree with me, I bet! 

Lockandkey- still a gorgeous house!! I can't wait to buy our first house, maybe sometime next year!! We have a yard now but not any area to garden, which I would love to do! I do have hanging plants, though! :thumbup:

Congrats on the amazing closing!! That is the best way for a house purchase to end, I think :haha:


----------



## Bellydreams

LockandKey said:


> Thank you Bellydreams :hugs:
> 
> What immediately comes to mind with your situation is that if you are exercising more than you used to, then perhaps you are gaining muscle, and I've always heard that muscle weighs more than fat, so you could be getting more physically stronger before losing a whole lot of weight at once, and you are doing it in a healthy way, that's great! I think at this point what really counts the most is that your clothes are fitting looser, and no matter how you look at it, a loss is a loss right? The time of day you were weighed could be a factor too. I was always told that to get your true weight, always weigh yourself first thing in the morning before you eat or drink anything, because that can add up too. A person's weight can fluctuate from a couple pounds a day, depending on how much they ate or drank, or if they went #2. It sounds like you are doing great so far :)

Thanks LockandKey & Brenn! I have only been doing cardio so there wouldn't be much muscle gain. I will just try to ignore for now and wait for next week since AF can have an impact, just need to be even better this week! I will do my measurements tonight for comparison & positive inspiration though!


----------



## brenn09

Did you get some inspiration, bellydreams?? I was sooo proud of myself after measuring my thighs, because those are the body part that I really hate- like cellulite, saddle-bag looking thighs. EWWWW. However, I noticed last night I have hardly any cellulite left after working out since February!! :happydance: I definitely need to lose a couple more pounds before I feel up to getting pregnant but more importantly I want to be at my healthiest. We've just got a couple more months!! :happydance:

AF still hasn't shown up today! She was due first thing this morning, so I guess my LP is getting longer, again! Not a bad thing for ttc, but definitely a bad thing where my patience is concerned!!! :haha: If AF shows up tomorrow (14dpo) like she did last month, then we won't be ttc until November 19th and I'll even be O'ing at the beginning of November :cry: OH definitely won't want to try then, though because I wouldn't be due in August!!! It won't make a difference in the long run, but 4 extra weeks will help out next year, so I know why we're waiting but I don't have to like it! :haha:

Maybe AF will still surprise me today! She has always, even on birth control, started very first thing in the morning, though- usually before I've even gotten in my contacts in so I have to keep the tampons close by so I can find them without being able to see :haha:

I hope everyone is having a great weekend, having a bit of a thunderstorm here so it's cool, thundering and quite relaxing!!

EDIT: AF showed mere minutes after I wrote this!! We are right on track for our very first ttc cycle beginning mid-November, around the 15th!!!!


----------



## Bellydreams

***ignore this post, don't know why it posted before I finished writing***


----------



## Bellydreams

I forgot to measure, was too busy over the weekend but will tonight as DH is away for work so will have plenty of time tonight! I don't feel so bad right now, even some of my friends have been complementing me so something must be working! I need to amp up the exercise though, it's hard when I'm away from home for 8am-6:30pm with work & I'm not a morning person. I'll just have to push a little bit harder now! Thighs and cellulite, yep me too! It's hard here in Australia as we don't have the range of clothes that fit curvy bottom/thigh ladies only your big belly/skinny leg ladies. Makes shopping so hard! Shifting some weight does help though! I managed to glide into a gorgeous white fitting skirt today so makes me feel like all will be ok for weigh in Friday, however I'll need to run a bit more as a was a little bit naughty on the weekend!

So happy for you Brenn, timing is everything! Who knows what'll happen for me! How has your DH reacted to NFP, I believe thats what you are doing? I'd love to be able to try it in the future however it may depend on how easily I fall pregnant this time!

Big week for me, so hopefully the time passes quickly!

Happy week ladies!


----------



## brenn09

I bet your measurements will make you do a great :happydance:!!!! It is super duper hard to workout when you're gone all day! That is going to be a huge adjustment for me, because over this summer semester I've had plenty of time to workout. Now I'm gone from 8-6 most days, 8-8 one day... boo. I only worked out twice last week, so I need to get serious! Congrats on getting into that skirt!! It sounds gorgeous!! :happydance:

OH has loved NFP! After our first, I believe that I'll being going on some sort of IUD, but if we continued NFP I wouldn't mind. As far as I know, OH doesn't care what we do for birth control after, or right now! I'm not sure if what we do is considered NFP though? I mean, we abstain from sex around O (4 days before to the day after) and use withdrawal until O, after O it's gentleman's choice :haha: We only recently began using withdrawal/NFP as our method, because we really don't care if we get pregnant now. I told OH the other night that I don't want to TRY to get pregnant but if we get pregnant before November I'll be absolutely thrilled! We'll see if he continues to withdraw :shrug: I think he will, because he really has this idea that being due before August will hurt us financially. 

Have a great week, everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Rachelle351

I'm such a loser. I've been putting off coming on here. 

@Lockandkey: I've been the worst WTT buddy EVER. You had a double loss and I wasn't here for you. I'm sorry for that. Animal loss is my element. I don't know how close you were to the poor sweet kitty, but losing a pet still hurts. Its been over a year since I lost my sweet baby girl, and my heart still aches for her. Animals have this amazing ability to be such great comfort. Love animals. 

The last person I lost was my grandfather about 5 years ago. My dad's dad, and none of us are that close to that side of the family. I was in Germany at the time, so I wasn't able to go to his funeral and pay my last respects to him. Sure I didn't want my grandpa to die, but it was kinda one of those things, where you just move on. I don't really know what to say about the loss of your brothers friend. I'm sorry for your brother. I don't handle human death very well. I wish I could be better help. 


Found out ANOTHER person I know was pregnant on baby number 3. CHRIST!!!!!!!!!! 

Too many babies this year. TOO MANY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

.....but awesome news 5 more days, and I will under the 3 month mark!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOHOOO!!!!!


----------



## brenn09

I'm so sorry you're hearing about so many pregnancies lately, Rachelle! :hugs: I HATE hearing about other's pregnancies. The other day I found out a friend of mine who has hinted at getting pregnant with #2 quickly has decided to put it off for 2-3 more years. I was sooo relieved to realize I didn't have to deal with that, too! So sometimes there is good news related to pregnancy! Actually, I have no idea how this will help you, except to know we all deal with these stupid, heart-wrenching news announcements. 

Here's to being under the three month mark soon!! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

Looks like ill be leaving you ladies :(
We've decided to wait until March/April to TTC as I'm just not feeling right and pregancy isn't going to make me struggle less! 
Im sad but also glad that we think we have decided on our perfect age gap (3 yrs 2 months if I fall straight away) DS will be in Nursery and I'll have a bit more time for a newborn.
Wish you ladies all the best when you go over to TTC :wave:


----------



## Bellydreams

mummyclo said:


> Looks like ill be leaving you ladies :(
> We've decided to wait until March/April to TTC as I'm just not feeling right and pregancy isn't going to make me struggle less!
> Im sad but also glad that we think we have decided on our perfect age gap (3 yrs 2 months if I fall straight away) DS will be in Nursery and I'll have a bit more time for a newborn.
> Wish you ladies all the best when you go over to TTC :wave:

Sorry to hear mummyclo, but sounds like you have a good plan that works for your family! All the best!


----------



## Bellydreams

Hey ladies,

Hope you have been coping with the baby fever!

Just an update: I caved in and weighed myself yesterday and I was -1kg (-2.2lb) so felt a little better but still wasn't anyway near what I thought i'd lost. I also did my measurements, but the loss is for 6 weeks worth of effort but it still feels good to see it's working even if it's slower than I want right now! So I am amping up the workout intensity, starting to jog around the block (takes 15mins) so it's a start! Also did a 30min Pilates workout. I'm going to turn on the Xbox and do some Zumba tonight, never done it before so should be interesting!

Only 2 more sleeps till I see the doctor (pathetic counting in small increments but it's keeping me focused and distracted) starting to feel nervous and really would like to get off the pill but the more I think about it the more I realise it's probably not going to happen till earliest Oct, but more like Nov. Either way will be fine, like all of you we'll find some patience somewhere to get us through!

Still haven't heard anything about my job, there are two big meetings today and tomorrow so hope they bring some answers, waiting in limbo is driving everyone crazy, but we've been told all will be resolved by 12th September (another 2 weeks arhhh :wacko:)

So overall I am trying to exercise patience across my whole life!

Hope you all are doing well and there are no more bump announcements to drive us crazy!!


----------



## LockandKey

how much have I missed? Lol! 

Mummyclo, sorry to see you go :( but it sounds like you are doing what's best for your family, and that's all that matters :flower:

Rachelle :hugs: don't worry about it, you are still the best! I've been so busy with things that I've been able to keep my mind off things anyway, so I haven't had time to think about anything really except how I wanna decorate the house, what needs to be done still, and what I would like to buy for the house. I know how you feel though, this is THEE year for babies, soooo many, it's insane!

My baby fever has been non existent for the past week. I've been so insanely busy taking care of things, and I'm not even half way through yet. Still have like a million things to do yet, but the best part is, I am nearly done unpacking, got cable and Internet installed today :thumbup: and DD has been such a good girl, even though she is getting into everything she shouldn't :dohh: I have to tell her "no" at least a thousand times a day, I'm surprised she hasn't started saying it back to me yet. I feel bad, but I don't really want her messing with the stove dials.

The house is soooo spacious, soo much space :) and so much more surface area to clean too :dohh: I will have to get adjusted as I hated cleaning before, now, I can't neglect housework, add a wrap around deck to sweep off, and a ton of windows, I mean a ton....to put it into perspective, I now have 7 sliding glass doors, that is about half of all the windows in the house! Relaxing now and finally watching some tv after 3 days, more work tomorrow, maybe some weeding or going through the yard


----------



## LockandKey

oh right, and since buying and living in the house, I have tried on several accounts to seduce DH into not using a condom :haha: am I bad or what? hasn't worked yet though. I swear he is waaaay over protective about that kind of thing


----------



## Bellydreams

LockandKey said:


> oh right, and since buying and living in the house, I have tried on several accounts to seduce DH into not using a condom :haha: am I bad or what? hasn't worked yet though. I swear he is waaaay over protective about that kind of thing

Hehe! That is exactly why I don't want to go down the condom route, too much decision in DH's hands makes me nervous he'll change his mind and say "maybe next year", I'm sure he wouldn't but there is always the chance if I start down that path! 

Glad you've had some distractions LockandKey, gives the brain a break!


----------



## Bellydreams

A quick update on me: so I had my weigh in today and was down 1.5kg (3.3lb) so much happier with that result!

I also had my doctors appt and all good except I had to have rubella booster as apparently I had lost my immunity so we cannot start TTC till Oct at the earliest. I feel much better about this as it gives me more time to lose weight! 

Also I have O- blood with negative rhesus so apparently I'll need special shots during pregnancy otherwise can be bad for baby and me.

That's all for now! Off to enjoy a red curry my hubby is cooking for me and a glass of wine! Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## Rachelle351

Are you suppose to chart when AF is showing her ugly mug?


----------



## Middysquidge

Hi girls, I just wanted to let you know that we have changed our ttc plans! We're starting from this month now. Dh had a long chat with his mum and came back and said 'Well, if we're going to have this baby, we better just get on with it!'

So I just wanted to let you all know that I'll be popping over to the ttc forum from now on, will see you there in November probably and good luck on all of your journeys.

Jasmine x


----------



## LockandKey

sorry to see you leave us Jasmine, gl with TTC and hope to see you around again.

Well ladies, it's September now, which means we only have 2 months to wait :happydance: is everyone getting as excited as I am????


----------



## brenn09

Rachelle- yes, you should chart and make note of AF when she comes. 

Jasmineivy- good luck! Hopefully you'll be off to the pregnancy boards soon!!

Lockandkey- I'm such an excited mess about November being LESS THAN 2 months away!! I tried to talk to OH about moving up ttc to the first time I O in November (because my cycles are short I'll O around the 2nd then the 28th) and he said he wanted to wait until the second O, but he also laughed at me when I said I was afraid he would say that! I think I have very nicely planted the thought that would should ttc earlier rather than later in November!! We'll see what he decides! :happydance:

I can't believe how close November is getting! I'm ready to put out my fall decor just to see if that will speed up time, :haha: Hope all my fellow Americans have a great Labor Day!!


----------



## LockandKey

ahhhh I'm sooo bored! I literally have nothing to do, there is nothing on tv, all the laundry, housework, and unpacking is all done, I don't think I've ever cleaned a place so much before, and now, there is just nothing for me to do, online shopping has just about lost it's appeal.......now what? I mean, I'm so bored that I'm not even broody :wacko:


----------



## Rachelle351

brenn09 said:


> Rachelle- yes, you should chart and make note of AF when she comes.

So should i take my basal temp?? I'm going to start charting as soon as af arrives, which should be about a week and half. Thanks for the answer in advance! 

EEEEEEEEEEEEEE TWO MONTHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! November will be a great month for me, I get the hubs AND *fingers crossed* I get pregnant!!! AHHHHHH!!! I'm so excited I can barely contain myself!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LockandKey

the temp here is dropping, yup, it's definitely a season change a comin' :happydance:

was wondering how many of you are tea drinkers? I was reading up on red raspberry leaf tea and I was surprised to find out just how many benefits it has, not just to pregnant women, but non pregnant women, and women TTC as well. I had heard about it before during my first pregnancy, but hadn't really bothered to look into it as much, and now I am really regretting that.

Supposedly, this tea can assist with TTC and fertility as it helps to strengthen the pelvic muscles and uterus, and can also help with cramping and regulating periods. Not just that, when drank on a daily basis during pregnancy, can help a lot with labor too.

I am definitely a naturalist chick when it comes to this sort of stuff, so this is right up my alley, but I thought perhaps some of you would find this intriguing. If you are interested, here is a more detailed blog about the red raspberry leaf tea.

https://journeytocrunchville.wordpr...rry-leaf-tea-what-every-pregnant-woman-needs/

I think I will be ordering some of this next month in hopes that it will help me conceive early and give me a happy and healthy pregnancy, as well as the labor and delivery I want this time around. Not sure if you all are aware, but I had the most horrific birth with DD, and really hoping it goes much more smoothly with #2, and am doing what is in my power to make that happen the next time around.

Definitely don't take my word for it though as I am not a doctor or medical professional, so I would ask a trusted medical advisor first before consuming, and definitely look into reviews and testimonials written by other women about the tea.


----------



## Bellydreams

Hey LockandKey!

That tea sounds interesting I'll have to look into it. I too like things natural but here in Australia you have to be careful because there are no regulations on natural items therefore you can pretty much sell anything claiming to do something with no facts or studies behind it. Not sure if that happens in the States or Canada?

I recently read your birth story for DD on another thread, sorry you had such a rough time, hopefully your next birth will be alot smoother. Seems like alot of mothers agree that the second time around is easier, hope this is true for you!

Birth is something I'm trying to be positive about but I am super scared that I'll have a caesarean or epidural forced on me. I just want to try as natural a birth as possible, even going to look into the calm birth method. I guess I'll never know till i'm in the midst of labour but I hope I can try my hardest to be as natural as possible!

How is everyone else going this week?

Time is ticking by which is great!!!


----------



## brenn09

Rachelle351 said:


> brenn09 said:
> 
> 
> Rachelle- yes, you should chart and make note of AF when she comes.
> 
> So should i take my basal temp?? I'm going to start charting as soon as af arrives, which should be about a week and half. Thanks for the answer in advance!Click to expand...

Yes, you should take your basal temp but that doesn't mean you have to- if you waited until AF left to take it would still establish your coverline for after you ovulate. It is probably best to start on CD1 and just keep going until you get a positive pregnancy test! Good luck!


----------



## LockandKey

it's gone awfully quiet in here...everyone having a busy week?


----------



## Bellydreams

LockandKey said:


> it's gone awfully quiet in here...everyone having a busy week?

Very busy for me. Work has kept me so busy that the week has sailed by, Friday is so close I cannot wait!!

I love looking at my tickers, cannot believe mine says bang on 2 months till NTNP time!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

However I'm still not sure if I'll stop my pills Oct or Nov?!? One day I'll be like "just get off them" then the next day I'll be all "there's only two more packs so just get rid of them and your done!" Decisions, decisions!!:wacko:

What would you do ladies?


----------



## LockandKey

honestly if it were me, I'd probably stop taking the pills in Oct. just because I've heard that it's best to stop oral bc about a month before TTC or NTNP, to help get your body back into it's natural state, and recover from the excess hormones, if you know what I mean. I got my mirena IUD removed about 4 months ago, and DH and I have been getting along with just condoms in the mean time.

I know I've said this before, but always get a doc's 2nd opinion, don't take my word for it, I could totally be misinformed, and I wouldn't want to screw anything up for you


----------



## Bellydreams

LockandKey said:


> honestly if it were me, I'd probably stop taking the pills in Oct. just because I've heard that it's best to stop oral bc about a month before TTC or NTNP, to help get your body back into it's natural state, and recover from the excess hormones, if you know what I mean. I got my mirena IUD removed about 4 months ago, and DH and I have been getting along with just condoms in the mean time.
> 
> I know I've said this before, but always get a doc's 2nd opinion, don't take my word for it, I could totally be misinformed, and I wouldn't want to screw anything up for you

Thanks LockandKey! Doctor says I'm all good to go in Oct!

Just trying to get around this stupid fight in my head! Suppose I'll just have to decide in the next month.

Isn't their meant to be some surge straight after you stop BCP?


----------



## LockandKey

there could be, but I really can't say for sure how it will affect you at all as different types of bc will affect each person differently, and each person reacts to going on and off bc differently.

:dohh: sorry, that's all I really know. Wish I could be more help instead of giving you a vague answer


----------



## brenn09

LockandKey said:


> it's gone awfully quiet in here...everyone having a busy week?

I've had/will be having an incredibly busy few weeks, with my internship starting up and I have to do all homework when I get home at night then of course I have to squeeze in hubby and family/friends time so I'm really struggling to get online even though I need it!!! I have a break between classes and I'm in the campus library so I finally have some time to get on and read everyone's posts! Please forgive me for not getting on much at all, hopefully I'll get a routine going soon and will be able to better balance my time. 

Bellydreams- It is true that some women experience a surge in fertility immediately after getting off hormonal birth control but it is also true that many woman experience a dip in fertility immediately after getting off. I did both- the first time off, I didn't ovulate at all then the second time I got off (which my doc had me do for this specific reason!) I ovulated on CD12! There really is no way to tell how it will affect you. If I were you, I think I would go off in October, use condoms or withdrawal and then start in November's cycle as planned! 

Hope everyone is having a great week! I'm ready for the weekend, even though it'll be spent on homework- at least I'll be in my jammies!! :happydance:


----------



## Bellydreams

LockandKey said:


> there could be, but I really can't say for sure how it will affect you at all as different types of bc will affect each person differently, and each person reacts to going on and off bc differently.
> 
> :dohh: sorry, that's all I really know. Wish I could be more help instead of giving you a vague answer

That's fine, we aren't all doctors so not expecting to have all the answers! :winkwink: I love all the advice so I can chat to my doctor about it.


----------



## Bellydreams

brenn09 said:


> Bellydreams - It is true that some women experience a surge in fertility immediately after getting off hormonal birth control but it is also true that many woman experience a dip in fertility immediately after getting off. I did both- the first time off, I didn't ovulate at all then the second time I got off (which my doc had me do for this specific reason!) I ovulated on CD12! There really is no way to tell how it will affect you. If I were you, I think I would go off in October, use condoms or withdrawal and then start in November's cycle as planned!

Thanks for the info Brenn! Sorry I'm so painful ladies!:flower:
DH and I won't do condoms (not fans) and I freak out with the pull out idea since I think he'll just keep doing it, as he is much more relaxed about baby plans than me! It's just something I wouldn't want to start! :dohh: I don't know I'm just being silly and painful and you poor ladies are nice enough to put up with me and my whining! :brat:

I'll chat to my doctor beginning of Oct at my monthly appt and see what she thinks! I'll try and concentrate on my weight loss for now!


----------



## Rachelle351

LockandKey said:


> the temp here is dropping, yup, it's definitely a season change a comin' :happydance:
> 
> was wondering how many of you are tea drinkers? I was reading up on red raspberry leaf tea and I was surprised to find out just how many benefits it has, not just to pregnant women, but non pregnant women, and women TTC as well. I had heard about it before during my first pregnancy, but hadn't really bothered to look into it as much, and now I am really regretting that.
> 
> Supposedly, this tea can assist with TTC and fertility as it helps to strengthen the pelvic muscles and uterus, and can also help with cramping and regulating periods. Not just that, when drank on a daily basis during pregnancy, can help a lot with labor too.
> 
> I am definitely a naturalist chick when it comes to this sort of stuff, so this is right up my alley, but I thought perhaps some of you would find this intriguing. If you are interested, here is a more detailed blog about the red raspberry leaf tea.
> 
> https://journeytocrunchville.wordpr...rry-leaf-tea-what-every-pregnant-woman-needs/
> 
> I think I will be ordering some of this next month in hopes that it will help me conceive early and give me a happy and healthy pregnancy, as well as the labor and delivery I want this time around. Not sure if you all are aware, but I had the most horrific birth with DD, and really hoping it goes much more smoothly with #2, and am doing what is in my power to make that happen the next time around.
> 
> Definitely don't take my word for it though as I am not a doctor or medical professional, so I would ask a trusted medical advisor first before consuming, and definitely look into reviews and testimonials written by other women about the tea.


I'm not to big on nutrition stuff, but I am about stuff that will help me get pregnant quicker!!! where would one buy said red raspberry leaf tea??? 

Also I'm a total cold weather girl. We had orders to alaska, something my husband reenlisted for. its been almost 60 days here in WA, and it hasn't rained. I'M GOING INSANE!! I want my rain!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LockandKey

supposedly this one has all the best reviews
https://www.amazon.com/Traditional-...984438&sr=8-1&keywords=red+raspberry+leaf+tea

Keep in mind that it's not supposed to taste anything like raspberry, it's only the leaf :haha: I am soooo ready for anything that will get me knocked up quick :winkwink: I'm all motivation and such, like "let's do this!! HOORAH!" Lol, Marine corp yell, my bad :blush:

omgomgOMG!!!!!! I am sooo freakin excited right now, not only that it is autumnish here, or starting to turn autumn, but today I got my brand spankin new oven installed today, at 8 freakin o'clock in the morning, when I was half asleep and still rockin' out in my pajamas, so I looked like complete crap in front of the guys, and probably lazy as hell too, which is totally embarrassing, but hey, I GOT A NEW STOVE/OVEN :dance:

Now I can actually bake again, whoot! A week before we moved into the house, the owner called us to say that the oven part of the appliance was broke, so I was only able to cook stove top since we moved in, which was depressing in a way, because I really enjoy baking dinners and desserts, but we were having it replaced for free, and it finally came in today. I am sooo bursting with excitement right now, like I could explode from it at any moment, like a little kid on sugar high :haha: I am definitely ready to bake again, banana bread, and cookies, and and.....

Anyway, I know I am ranting, but yeah, love autumn, love Halloween and handing out candy to all the little chillns, and drinking apple cider :coffee: and carving pumpkins. Wish DD was old enough, I could make her a caramel apple, oh well, next year. Looking forward to so much this season, so I know that TTC date will come within no time at all.

Bellydreams, I don't think you could ever do or say anything that would bother us or have us consider you a pain :hugs: that is what we are all here for, so we got your back no matter what :flower: good luck with what ever you decide. From your explanation, it definitely makes things harder trying to figure out what to do as you don't know how your body will react once coming off BC. And best of luck with confronting your doc about it, I am sure he/she can give you a much better idea or solution to your problem.


----------



## Rachelle351

BTW how did you get the link for your journal in your sig? I WANNA!!!! *stomps feet* and I will buy some of that tea next time I get paid. I have 12 packages to send to the hubs. gah.


----------



## Middysquidge

AWwww, I gonna miss this group ,not that I was able to contribute much but you're all so lovely, I can't wait to see you on the other side x


----------



## TwentyPearls

Hi Ladies,

I'm 29 and I'm WTT til November as well. I recently finished grad school and started a new job. So after speaking with HR at my agency I was told it's best to wait till I've been at the agency for 6 months before getting pregnant because of FMLA etc. So Nov will be my 6 month mark. 

I don't know if you ladies read my previous posts (it's been a couple months) but I have a unique predicament in that my DH doesn't want kids. So Nov is when we actually make the decision as to how our relationship moves on. So sadly I may be losing my hubby or he may decide to have a child at which time we will be TTC. I'm in such a crazy uncomfortable place right now. We plan to meet with our premarital counselor to try to hash out his issues and the only other thing I can do is pray about the situation. If we separate (divorce) I think I'll move forward with adoption on my own as I only want to have children by my husband. This is so crazy and overwhelming and I really can't talk to our friends and family about because I'd hate to see them have to choose sides. 

Sorry for being so long winded I'm just pretty stressed right now. :cry::sleep:


----------



## Rachelle351

TwentyPearls said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm 29 and I'm WTT til November as well. I recently finished grad school and started a new job. So after speaking with HR at my agency I was told it's best to wait till I've been at the agency for 6 months before getting pregnant because of FMLA etc. So Nov will be my 6 month mark.
> 
> I don't know if you ladies read my previous posts (it's been a couple months) but I have a unique predicament in that my DH doesn't want kids. So Nov is when we actually make the decision as to how our relationship moves on. So sadly I may be losing my hubby or he may decide to have a child at which time we will be TTC. I'm in such a crazy uncomfortable place right now. We plan to meet with our premarital counselor to try to hash out his issues and the only other thing I can do is pray about the situation. If we separate (divorce) I think I'll move forward with adoption on my own as I only want to have children by my husband. This is so crazy and overwhelming and I really can't talk to our friends and family about because I'd hate to see them have to choose sides.
> 
> Sorry for being so long winded I'm just pretty stressed right now. :cry::sleep:


I'm sorry for you. And such a heavy issue. I can kind of relate, it was I who didn't want any kids. I was determined. But my husband is also a only child, so even tho I didn't want kids, I knew he did, and that it would mean the world to him. Seeing him happy, makes me happy. I have since come around. Last year, after I turned 26, I woke up one morning, and BAM just like that, I had baby fever. Now its the only thing I can think of. 

Is there a reason why he doesn't want kids? Like have you lost a baby, and he's just nervous about losing another pregnancy, or just he just hate kids, and doesn't want anything to do with them. I'll keep my opinions about the subject out of it. I just hope the very best for you. And welcome to our group. 

BTW where ya at?? 

AND, AND, AND!!! Adoption is such a beautiful thing, so selfless and beautiful. But I hope you get your wish of having your own baby!!!


----------



## brenn09

Welcome, Twentypearls! I hope November goes well for you two and you get to join us on our ttc journey! 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!! I'm going to do some homework!!


----------



## LockandKey

Welcome Twentypearly :flower: really hope November goes well for you. We are always here for support if you need it!

Rachelle, sorry I didn't answer you sooner, and any of you ladies, my mom is visiting us right now from NY, I rarely get guests over because we live so far away from our friends and family in NY, so this is a rare treat.

Here is an example of getting the link to your journal in your siggy.

[ url="your journal address here"]Type the link you want people to click here[/url ]

When you use this though, just take out the spaces before and after the brackets k? :)

I will get back to you all after my mommy leaves and I have more time to read through what everyone is doing. Talk with you all later :)


----------



## Bellydreams

Welcome Twenty pearls! Sounds like a difficult situation your facing, hope it works out for you!

Thanks LockandKey for your encouraging words! Nice to know no matter how much whingeing I do you lovely ladies are supporting me all the way!

It's going to be a tough week for me, today I visited my specialist & she wants me to have day surgery Thursday to hopefully have a diagnosis after almost 3 years of investigation! It would be good to have a diagnosis but wasn't expecting to deal with surgery this week! Oh well!

Tomorrow we apparently find out more news about our jobs so might be a bit stressful. Besides that I have a big project due Friday, which I now have to finalise on Wednesday! Ahhhh so much happening!

At least with all this craziness it doesn't affect our NTNP timeframe! DH and I made concrete plans for a second car and he is much more open to talking about babies, so makes me happy!! Plus my ticker makes me happy! Plus my renovations are almost complete for the year! Yahoo! So trying to stay positive about everything amidst the kaos. 

How are you all this week?


----------



## LockandKey

well, I have some great news, on top of some not so great news :(

Today DH and I took that last final step to pre preparing to start TTC and bought our 2nd vehicle :happydance: now he can go to work, and I can go grocery shopping to take myself and DD to doctor's appointments or dentists without having to worry about working around DH's work schedule. I'm so happy :) from now on, we can focus putting all of our money into saving up for our next LO, well, after my birthday that is :blush: which is the 24th of this month. Since we have been living in Hawaii for 4 solid years, I never had any reason to need a nice autumn/winter wardrobe, and the cool autumn weather is my favorite time of the year, so I told DH that this year I would really love some boots, cardigans, sweaters, and long sleeved shirts for my 24th.

On the other hand, the sad news is, well it's not really news as it is an emotional toil on my life. I ended up telling my best friend and my mother that we were planning on TTC soon. I hadn't planned on telling anyone at all really, but I kind of felt the need to as I will be in both of their weddings in 2013, one in April, the other in May. I'm sure this really depends on when we actually do conceive and how much I will be showing by then, but I could possibly have a bump then, and could not wear a dress that is too constricting, nor can I go drinking or get plastered at my friend's bachelorette party. I'm sure you all understand, otherwise I would have told no one, just sort of spring it on them, but I was feeling that wouldn't be fair to the brides. So anyway I told them, and what is their reactions? Couldn't you just wait until after the wedding? From BOTH OF THEM! My mom and best friend!

Really? That seriously hurts!

NO! No I will not wait because I want a smallish age gap between my children and I am not putting off my family and what I want out of my family for a wedding. I absolutely WILL not put off TTC by another 5 and 6 months for something you can easily compensate for, especially when I have been anxiously and painfully waiting until it hurts. Oh and way to go on making me feel like a baby in my belly would be a hindrance on you. Sorry, but my husband, daughter, and future child come first before anyone.

Ugh, why do I even bother telling anyone my personal life anyway, well, other than you ladies of course :flower: I know you are all always understanding and supportive, too bad others can't be as wonderful, especially when I need them the most. 

Hope you all are doing wonderfully! I know we all probably sound like a broken record by now :haha: but not much longer now! This week will be over with soon, and that is just one week closer to TTC. Only 2 more AFs we have to go through, does it feel real to anyone else yet? :)


----------



## brenn09

Geeeez, lockandkey!! :hugs: I'm so sorry they both had that reaction! I can't imagine asking a person to ever wait, especially after I've had such a painful wait. I wish they had been more supportive.

Some days, being so close to ttc and eventually our BFP feels like a dream, like it won't really happen. Other days, it seems so real that I feel ecstatic and then even on other days, it seems real and I think to myself WHAT? I'm not ready for a baby!! Most days, it feels real and I'm absolutely ecstatic to start!! 

I can't believe it is already mid-September!!! I can't wait to make our new group on TTC Groups & Discussions!!!!!! I'll probably change my status to ttc on November 1st, too :haha: I bet we're all a lot more active in November- there will be so much to talk about!! Here's hoping we all get our BFPs together in November! Crazier things have happened, right??


----------



## LockandKey

Sorry, DD was wacking on the keyboard when I wasn't aware, and apparently posted a bunch of gibberish


----------



## Bellydreams

Well the stressful part for me is over, but the wait continues!

Tues/Wed I found out my job hasn't changed and my team are so far safe! But we will be going through a detailed restructure over the next 3+ months (talk about dragging things on). So any day this year things could change. I give up thinking about work and caring anymore, I just want to be on maternity leave already!

Had my surgery yesterday and apparently I'll need another procedure before they'll possibly have a diagnosis for me! So more waiting!!

I think all this waiting across all aspects of my life is driving me nutty!!! :wacko:

I'm trying to keep myself distracted with house painting, craft projects and housecleaning, but that is only going to last so long!!!

I started researching hospitals and other baby related stuff! A fun distraction!


----------



## Bellydreams

LockandKey said:


> On the other hand, the sad news is, well it's not really news as it is an emotional toil on my life. I ended up telling my best friend and my mother that we were planning on TTC soon. I hadn't planned on telling anyone at all really, but I kind of felt the need to as I will be in both of their weddings in 2013, one in April, the other in May. I'm sure this really depends on when we actually do conceive and how much I will be showing by then, but I could possibly have a bump then, and could not wear a dress that is too constricting, nor can I go drinking or get plastered at my friend's bachelorette party. I'm sure you all understand, otherwise I would have told no one, just sort of spring it on them, but I was feeling that wouldn't be fair to the brides. So anyway I told them, and what is their reactions? Couldn't you just wait until after the wedding? From BOTH OF THEM! My mom and best friend!
> 
> Really? That seriously hurts!
> 
> NO! No I will not wait because I want a smallish age gap between my children and I am not putting off my family and what I want out of my family for a wedding. I absolutely WILL not put off TTC by another 5 and 6 months for something you can easily compensate for, especially when I have been anxiously and painfully waiting until it hurts. Oh and way to go on making me feel like a baby in my belly would be a hindrance on you. Sorry, but my husband, daughter, and future child come first before anyone.
> 
> Ugh, why do I even bother telling anyone my personal life anyway, well, other than you ladies of course :flower: I know you are all always understanding and supportive, too bad others can't be as wonderful, especially when I need them the most.
> 
> Hope you all are doing wonderfully! I know we all probably sound like a broken record by now :haha: but not much longer now! This week will be over with soon, and that is just one week closer to TTC. Only 2 more AFs we have to go through, does it feel real to anyone else yet? :)

Not a nice reaction at all! I guess they are just being a bride trying for everything to be perfect, but to ask you to wait is very selfish. I'm sure they'll be excited when it does happen though, that they'll accommodate you in every way!


----------



## Rachelle351

LockandKey said:


> well, I have some great news, on top of some not so great news :(
> 
> Today DH and I took that last final step to pre preparing to start TTC and bought our 2nd vehicle :happydance: now he can go to work, and I can go grocery shopping to take myself and DD to doctor's appointments or dentists without having to worry about working around DH's work schedule. I'm so happy :) from now on, we can focus putting all of our money into saving up for our next LO, well, after my birthday that is :blush: which is the 24th of this month. Since we have been living in Hawaii for 4 solid years, I never had any reason to need a nice autumn/winter wardrobe, and the cool autumn weather is my favorite time of the year, so I told DH that this year I would really love some boots, cardigans, sweaters, and long sleeved shirts for my 24th.
> 
> On the other hand, the sad news is, well it's not really news as it is an emotional toil on my life. I ended up telling my best friend and my mother that we were planning on TTC soon. I hadn't planned on telling anyone at all really, but I kind of felt the need to as I will be in both of their weddings in 2013, one in April, the other in May. I'm sure this really depends on when we actually do conceive and how much I will be showing by then, but I could possibly have a bump then, and could not wear a dress that is too constricting, nor can I go drinking or get plastered at my friend's bachelorette party. I'm sure you all understand, otherwise I would have told no one, just sort of spring it on them, but I was feeling that wouldn't be fair to the brides. So anyway I told them, and what is their reactions? Couldn't you just wait until after the wedding? From BOTH OF THEM! My mom and best friend!
> 
> Really? That seriously hurts!
> 
> NO! No I will not wait because I want a smallish age gap between my children and I am not putting off my family and what I want out of my family for a wedding. I absolutely WILL not put off TTC by another 5 and 6 months for something you can easily compensate for, especially when I have been anxiously and painfully waiting until it hurts. Oh and way to go on making me feel like a baby in my belly would be a hindrance on you. Sorry, but my husband, daughter, and future child come first before anyone.
> 
> Ugh, why do I even bother telling anyone my personal life anyway, well, other than you ladies of course :flower: I know you are all always understanding and supportive, too bad others can't be as wonderful, especially when I need them the most.
> 
> Hope you all are doing wonderfully! I know we all probably sound like a broken record by now :haha: but not much longer now! This week will be over with soon, and that is just one week closer to TTC. Only 2 more AFs we have to go through, does it feel real to anyone else yet? :)


:saywhat: no but seriously, why are people so rude??? I did get the "your uterus can wait another two years from my father in law", so I really do share your pain. People don't seem to get "it", I guess. I posted something on FB about how I'm tired of everyone getting pregnant, and asking if people would mind just keeping it away from me. My sister was like, "oh so people can't share their happy news with you?" NO THEY CAN'T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! People just don't understand why its like to want something so badly, and have just out of your grasp. Makes you want to junk punch people huh? People are jerks. ugh!

Which by the way, we had some friends of my in laws (who they have been friends with forever, its his dads best friend) and they wanted to see the house. And keep in mind, we had started buying diapers and wipes at this point. Well they come over, and they asked for a tour. Well we had all the baby stuff in the future babies room, the wife opens up the closet door and is looking in there. She never said anything to us. And his parents never said anything to us. But I swear it on everything that when I got home from camping with my sister the closet door was left ajar...just a little, but enough to where I think the wife said something to my FIL and he went snooping. Nobody has said anything, maybe after I ended up knocked up, he'll mention it. But then I get to call him out on him going through my sh*t. so...i don't think that would be a wise idea. 

They are in Indiana because my husbands grandma isn't doing well, and also buying another corvette. Sometimes, my FIL just really gets on my damn last nerves. He's always bugging me to go over there and visit. Then gets mad at me if I don't! DUDE, I HAVE MY OWN LIFE!!!! I work, YOU DON'T!! i'm tired after working almost 40 hours a week. Plus I have an entire household to run all by myself, ON TOP of the fact that my husband is in a war zone, so i have to worry about him. dude just leave me alone!! THEN!!! I forget to go over the first night they were gone, to feed their freaking cats wet food!! He likes flips out, and is all rude. your cats aren't going to die without wet food. jesus. They have dry food!!! Not only that, but the cats get it TWICE a day!!! wth!!!!! 

UGH!!!!

I've been so busy with making my step moms wedding flowers, working extra hours at work, getting care packages for my husband, going over there to feed their cats, trying to get my lawn back in shape before he gets home, AND NOW i'M SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

PLUS PLUS PLUS!!! guess who decided to rear her ugly face at me today?!!??!?! oh my goodness. All I want to do is sleep!!! 

Oy. I have a favor to ask of anyone. I was curious if someone could give me "the idiots guide to charting" rundown. I don't think I will chart during af, so should I just start the day after af, taking my temp and OPK? I DUNNO WHAT TO DO!!! any and all help will be very appreciated!!!


----------



## calamityjane1

Hi, I can I join!!

We have just decided to TTC baby no.2 from November!! Our daughter is almost 13 months, and I am currently studying a Masters degree and will graduate in June so timing baby for after that!! SO excited xxx


----------



## Bellydreams

Welcome Calamityjane!

Love the name and the movie!

All the best with the wait, but sounds like you'll be busy studying and with a little one the time should fly by!


----------



## brenn09

calamityjane1: I'll add you to the list! Welcome! I get my master's degree in May, so that is why we waited until November, as well!! :happydance:

Rachelle351: You can use fertilityfriend.com to help with charting. They have a ton of information and free accounts. You can also buy accounts that give you more detailed information, but the information on temping/charting is free. From what I understand, you take your temperature every morning before you so much as move- keep your thermometer and a notepad/phone/whatever right next to your bed so you turn off your alarm and pick up your thermometer. Move as little as possible. This temperature will be your basal body temperature. Store it, fertiliyfriend.com is a great way but there are other sites as well. FF will show you when they think you ovulate by giving you "crosshairs." You can see O by a marked increased in temperature for a minimum of three days in a row. Your temp increases after O due to the rise in progesterone. Your temp may or may not start decreasing as AF approaches, but will definitely be down below your coverline when AF shows. 

This is all I know- I don't temp. I just track other signs and symptoms, like CM which is involved in charting and also covered on FF. Good luck!


----------



## Rachelle351

Okay, I think i got it. I know I can be a bother. sorry.


----------



## brenn09

Definitely not a bother, I hope I helped! I just know what I've read on FF. They have a fantastic section on CM, too!


----------



## Rachelle351

brenn09 said:


> Definitely not a bother, I hope I helped! I just know what I've read on FF. They have a fantastic section on CM, too!

Yah, I don't know why, but the whole cervical mucus thing freaks me out. 

I'd have no idea what I would be looking at, yes, I know what I SHOULD be looking for, but I don't think I could look at it, and be like, yes this is what this is. 

Just not my thing....


----------



## brenn09

I think that is a pretty normal reaction. I don't "go" looking for it, just what comes out on the tissue usually after a BM. I'm not grossed out by much, except for nose-stuff. I can't do runny gross noses. Oh will care for all of those when we have a child :haha:


----------



## brenn09

CD1 of my September cycle!!! :happydance: Only 1 more cycle in October and we're ttc!!!! 

What date would everyone like me to start the TTC group? I was thinking November 1st... what is everyone's estimated start date in November??? I can put it all on our first page and transfer it to the TTC group!! Who all is planning on moving over there with us??? If you don't put your name in, I won't add you because we've lost several who joined the group at first!! 

I'm Brenn- starting to ttc #1 in my November cycle, starting around the 15th!!! Due to O on the 29th of November- I even know the EDD *if* we were to actually fall pregnant the first month!! :dohh: We are planning on DTD every day to every other day through my fertile period and we'll be using a CBFM to calculate my fertile days but I'm guessing it'll be CD10-15 if my previous cycles are any indication! 

What about you???


----------



## Bellydreams

I'm still considering Oct 9th as my official start, but I don't expect anything to happen, so pop me down for Nov 1st moving over.
I don't know when to expect AF in Nov since my pill cycles are normally 28 days so that would be 6th Nov to expect AF, however from memory my real cycle is more like 30-34 days, so basically I'll be waiting for AF to turn up in Nov & testing once a week from the 6th just in case an Oct miracle happens!

I'll be also watching CM signs to estimate a TWW.

I'm so excited and also a bit scared, I did more research on being rhesus positive and it's not good ladies! I'm shocked as my doctor didn't seem to concerned but it is a really bad thing after your first, or if you miscarry! DH will be getting blood tests next month to see if he is also rhesus negative which will cancel out the affects, otherwise my body could kill any future babies who aren't rhesus negative!!!


----------



## Rachelle351

Looks like my cycle will start around Nov 20, I'm hoping my body proves FF wrong. That means I won't O until Dec 8!!!!!!!!!! 

WAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But really we TTC as soon as husband gets home. We currently do not have a date for boots on the ground. :sad:


----------



## LockandKey

Rachelle351 said:


> Looks like my cycle will start around Nov 20, I'm hoping my body proves FF wrong. That means I won't O until Dec 8!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But really we TTC as soon as husband gets home. We currently do not have a date for boots on the ground. :sad:

ugh don't you just HATE that???? When DH was deployed, they changed their minds so many freakin times about when he was going to be home. 9 months turned to 6 months, then 8 months, then 9 months again...he finally came home at 7 months though, and it sure as heck makes everything hard. Military life is just bloody difficult all around


----------



## Rachelle351

LockandKey said:


> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like my cycle will start around Nov 20, I'm hoping my body proves FF wrong. That means I won't O until Dec 8!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But really we TTC as soon as husband gets home. We currently do not have a date for boots on the ground. :sad:
> 
> ugh don't you just HATE that???? When DH was deployed, they changed their minds so many freakin times about when he was going to be home. 9 months turned to 6 months, then 8 months, then 9 months again...he finally came home at 7 months though, and it sure as heck makes everything hard. Military life is just bloody difficult all aroundClick to expand...

Hate it like you wouldn't believe. ugh. And I probably won't get an actual date until like 2 weeks before he gets home. That'll be extra nice trying to work that out with work....specially around thanksgiving -the busiest time of the year-joy. can you sense my excitement about that?!?!?! NOT!


----------



## brenn09

I've updated the first page to copy and paste right over to the TTC boards- if anyone else would like to join up to move over, then let me know- I'll move the name up to the top of the list and put your anticipated start date!! Right now we only have three girls going over, I hope some more come with us!! 

I'm still planning on making our group on November 1st, if no one else has any other opinions on this! 

:happydance:

52 days until my November cycle starts and 1 month 1 week until November!!!! I can't wait until we're all cheering each other on through the TWW and testing!!! I wonder who will have the first BFP??? :happydance:


----------



## LockandKey

brenn09 said:


> I've updated the first page to copy and paste right over to the TTC boards- if anyone else would like to join up to move over, then let me know- I'll move the name up to the top of the list and put your anticipated start date!! Right now we only have three girls going over, I hope some more come with us!!
> 
> I'm still planning on making our group on November 1st, if no one else has any other opinions on this!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> 52 days until my November cycle starts and 1 month 1 week until November!!!! I can't wait until we're all cheering each other on through the TWW and testing!!! I wonder who will have the first BFP??? :happydance:

You may also want to update my age on the first page because as of today, I am 24 :cake:


----------



## Rachelle351

I know i said it on your journal and your FB, but HAPPY BIRTHDAY my love!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachelle351

BTW what happened to this thread?? It had so much steam, and now no one really comes back on here. :cry:


----------



## Rachelle351

Another thing. Buckle up cause this is gonna be kinda long. I need some advice. 

SOOO!!! My hubs and I met in high school. I was best friends with this chick (we'll call her Jill) and hubs was best friends with this guy (we'll call him Jake) ((NOT their real names!)). Some how, some way, I honestly don't remember how it happened, but somehow the two groups ended up hanging out with each other. They were both older than us. SO! I noticed that Jake and Jill were crushing on each other, and so I pushed them to date. Well, they noticed that david and I were crushing on each other, so WE started to date. All were happy! Jill and I were really good friends, we hung out all the time, we even worked together, had classes we took together on purpose. It was a great friendship. But I started to notice Jill would always try to 'one up' me. For example we were talking about working out, and I remember saying something like "i can do 100 pushups" and she turned around, and was like "oh I can do a 150". Umm okay?? It was stuff like that, and it was A LOT of stuff that finally got to me. (Please remember I was only 17 at this time!!) well I did something I am not so proud of. I was her ride to and from work, school, etc etc, anywhere she wanted to go, I was happy to take her. Anyways, I just got so fed up, I decided that I wasn't going to pick her up from school. So I didn't. I feel bad about it now, but I didn't at the time. Well we have a mutual friend, (we'll call her Megan) Megan told me that she had talk to Jill and that Jill was super pissed at me. I thought alright, I'll stay away. 

Also I have to add that at the time, I was having a really hard time at home. I was still at home, and my mom was super abusive. She and her POS husband ((NOT MY DAD!!!)) bought a new home, and forced me to move to it, and made me buy my own food, and take the bus to and from school and work, remember I was only 17, and they were NOT in this house. I was there by myself. 

So basically I have depression. One of the many things we do is cut ourselves off from EVERYONE. So I am going through this really tough time at home and having a hard time with my friend. I basically just stopped talking to everyone. Well when we were seniors (all above happened in our jr year) someone had told me that jill and jake took the plunge and were having sex. 

Let me explain before I go any further. I don't believe in sex before marriage. Me and david waited until we were married. BUT I feel like people are going to do it anyways, so you might as well protect yourself from pregnancy or stds. I do not support abortion unless its for medical reasons. 

So we were still not really talking at the time I found out (we'd say hey, how ya doing). The person had also told me that she wasn't on birth control. So it was right around my birthday, and i said (now that I think about it, I may have over step my bounds but still I didn't deserve what happened) You know what you can get me for my birthday?

Jill: What?

Me: You can get on birth control. 

Jill: No. I know what I am going to do if I get pregnant. (abortion) I have the same body as my mom, and I know what birth control will do to my body (her mom is a large women, she was telling me that birth control would make her fat, she didn't want to get on birth control, so she wouldn't get fat) 

I didn't press the issue and just said okay. Well later that night, I was at David's house. Well he gets a phone call. Its jake, YELLING AND SCREAMING about how what they choose isn't my business and I need to stay the hell out of it, bla bla bla. (umm okay psycho) -Obviously that was my sign that I needed to not talk to either one of them ever again. (david remained friends with them) 

So david joined that army my senior year of high school, s**t goes down at my house, my step-dad hits me, I get kicked out, and am basically homeless. I completely shut down. I stopped talking to EVERYONE. I went to school, went home. I never called anyone, I never talked to anyone. That was it. No one ever asked what happened. no one called. I ended up walking (graduation) with mutual friend (megan). 

Flash forward dec 2010. Me and jill have NEVER talked. So I felt like it was time that we had a good heart to heart. I felt like enough time had passed, and that we were both grown mature women. So I sent her a FB message when I found out that david and I were getting stationed back at home (Ft Lewis, WA, we were in Kansas) I said something along the lines, as we are moving back home, and I'd really like for us to go out and grab a cup of coffee and have a convo. Theres some stuff I think i need to tell you (about how all that bad S**t was happening and the reason for me shutting down on her) and explain to you. As I am totally sure theres stuff you need to tell me. (her telling me how I made her feel, which I would have totally understood, I am in no way shape or form proud of what i did) I will understand COMPLETELY if you don't. Well it was a couple of days before I got an email back, telling me that it would fine. So whatever. so we get here, and I never hear a word from her. 

so this is where the trouble starts. I went out of my way and decided to throw a house-warming party for david and I. I thought so many people were going to be excited for us to be home. I sent an invite to both JILL AND JAKE. I even went as far to personally email Jake, and told him I wanted to see them BOTH. he tells me he will try. bla bla bla. the invite I sent BOTH of them had our address in it. So the day of the party rolls around, and I haven't gotten a RSVP from either one. Megan (the mutual friend) was getting married to a Army guy (COPY CAT HAHAHA JUST KIDDING!!) and was moving to Georgia. So I get this fb from Jill, telling me she was throwing a bachorlette party for Megan and needed my address so she could send me an invite. WTF?!?!?!?!?! 

I got so heated. Needless to say, only 3 people show up. Megan (shes one of my best friends =)), and another couple. So megan and jill are very close. Megan went as far as naming her kid after jill. ugh. 

So megan was there first. We had some time to kill, so I started asking what was up with jill. Megan told me that when I sent that first message back in dec 2010, she had told people she was CONFUSED about seeing me again. Now my thing is this, thats fine if she didn't want to do anything with me, honestly I can't fault for it. But have enough balls to just tell me that!! And to top that off, she obviously didn't even both to open the invite. Well I told Megan, that I loved her, but that it was just too difficult to go to her bacholette party. (I was still severally batteling my depression) She told me she understood, but did in fact want me there. 

So I sent Jill a message back telling her, not to invite me, that my address was in the invite to our party that she couldn't be bothered to open. then blocked her. a couple days later, I get a text from megan telling me to call her asap. So I called her, and Megan tells me that jill had called her that she was "confused". bla bla bla bull crap. 

I ignore it all and go back my life. About a week before bach party, she sends dave this message about she didn't "intend" to hurt my feelings. (bulls*it) and she was still inviting me. I decide its about Megan, not me. and message Jill. I was at the time on anit-depressates, so its not really a good idea to be drinking. I tell her that I will go. That I will dd. No problem. She tells me that, she will not be drinking. 

So day of the bach comes, and this chick doesn't utter ONE word to me. In my opinion, she should have apologized in person about her rudeness. Doesn't speak to me, look at me. Nada. THEN she starts to drink. And the BRIDE wants to go up to seattle. I am totally cool with it, but jill doesn't want to. I offer to drive, again, no problem. This chick calls her husband to come and get them, and drive them to our next destination. Mind you, I have a good sized car. I would have fit everyone in my car NO PROBLEM. On top of that, I had already offered to drive. 

.....so then..... my husbands birthday rolls around. And I knew he was deploying, so I wanted to do something very special for him. I knew that it would mean a lot to him for him and his best friend to get along. I reached out to jake, and told him that I wanted to throw a surprise party for david. I asked if we could have it at their house. He agreed. and plans were put in place. Day of the party came, and I had to go over there to drop some stuff off. In my personal opinion, she was trying to avoid me, by inviting Megan over early. (BTW we got my husband really good, Jake called him and told him he needed some help with a car ((hubs is a mechanic)) and when he came over we had a princess cake and a tiara and princess sash that he had to wear, it was hilarious!! LOL) 

She again, never says a word to me. Doesn't even look at me. I was polite, because I was in HER home. But still she could have been nicer. ((and another thing, I pulled Jake aside, and told him how much I appreciated what he had done for me and for david. And we put all the things in the past aside) 

So here we are in Sept of 2012, and I've never heard anything more from her. A couple of months ago, I was going through some boxes and found some pictures of Jake from his graduation. I emailed him, and asked if he wanted them. He said yes, that would be so cool. So I mailed them to him. In my opinion I felt they should have been polite enough to thank me....

So heres where I am at right now. In may they announced they were expecting their first baby. (which hurt a lot) I found out where they were registed, told my husband that since they were HIS friends (because lets be honest, they are his, not mine) that he would need to pick out the gift. Well he comes back at me, expecting me to spend like close to $150 on this women. 

-if they can't be polite enough to send a real quick thank you email for the pictures I went out of my way to send them, would they really say anything for the gift I send for their child?!?! 

-And should I really spend that much on people who I honestly don't feel like would return the favor. (ie we won't even get a congrats card)

I told my husband that I was going to get them one thing. Do you guys think I am over-reacting? I don't mind buying them something, because I know thats my husbands best friend and he would want to buy them something anyways, but not to spend THAT much. 

I apologize for any grammar or spelling errors. I tend to type really fast, and when I get into it, I might not realize my mistakes. HELP!!!!


----------



## LockandKey

Rachelle351 said:


> BTW what happened to this thread?? It had so much steam, and now no one really comes back on here. :cry:

I don't really have an excuse other than being particularly busy with everything going on in my life right now, and typically I will go through phases where I want to be social all the time and will not shut up, and then there are times like like right now where I just kind of pull away from everyone for a bit for some quiet and alone time. I'm not upset with anyone or depressed at all, just kinda doing my own thing for a bit, but it will pass soon enough, and then I will be everywhere on here again :blush:

I got your card in the mail today! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! It mad me smile like crazy, I have a hug smile on my face right now, I'm beaming with delight! I will start your bracelet tonight as soon as DD goes to bed for the night and will try and get it sent out by tomorrow.

I promise to respond to your longer post a bit later, I am just having a quick look on here for now. It's kinda difficult to read and have a much better thought out response when you have a small child using you as a jungle gym :haha:


----------



## Bellydreams

Rachelle: as the saying goes "kill them with kindness"!


----------



## brenn09

I would let your OH pick out a couple of things but give him a budget that you're comfortable with.. I know that my OH would have purchased everything on the registry when my nephew was born and when his bestie had a baby if I hadn't given him a budget. I completely understand not wanting to spend that much money- regardless of your situation with them, that seems excessive for a couple you two don't seem to be THAT close to anymore. When you figure in your situation (as in WTT, plus your history w/ the girl) I would absolutely NOT spend that much money. 

You need to move past what has happened in your history. She obviously enjoys the drama or she wouldn't be reporting it all to your mutual friend Meg. I think you should simply push her out of your mind and have little to no contact with her while remaining polite when forced to do so. She sounds immature and you've moved past high school. Let her stay there alone. 

Lockandkey: When will you be starting to ttc? Any ideas yet? I updated your age, too!

I'm sorry you're dealing with all of this, though. It sucks :hugs:



As for me, I've been extremely busy with school and interning so I don't usually have more than 30 minutes a day to hop on and catch up! I have really only been posting in my journal when I have a second. I am trying to figure out who is going to move over to the TTC group, but I bet we get more responses the closer it gets to November! 

I'll try to check in more, ladies!! Let's keep this thread alive!!!


----------



## LockandKey

to answer your post Rachelle, I don't think you are over reacting, and honestly if it were me, I would sever all ties completely. My DH has some friends like this, I do not like them, but I don't keep him from talking to them ect, I just don't want them in my house on my property lol, if he wants to see them, he can go there, but me and DD will stay home.

I don't think just 1 item sounds unreasonable, if you ask me, it probably sounds way too damn generous for a woman who has been a complete b*tch to you and has absolutely no respect for a woman who is their friend's wife. I would just send them one gift, not even an expensive one, and no card either. If they can't be polite enough to show gratitude for all the effort and kindness you showed them, then why should you? Haha, but this is just me, and I have no problem being a b*tch to anyone.

I don't want to tell you what to do at all, and ultimately what you decide is completely up to you, but I don't like that these people are treating you like dirt and just walking all over you, not fair at all, and it sounds like basically they don't want anything to do with you, over something so petty too! So it kind of sounds like to me, that you need to do the same. Delete them off FB, block them, and when someone brings them up in convo, just ignore, or tell them you don't want to hear about it or to change the topic. Just erase them from your life entirely. 

From everything you have over come in life, you absolutely do NOT deserve to be treated this way, you are much, much better than that. I may have only gotten to know you through the internet, but I know that you are a kind, GORGEOUS, smart, and totally awesome individual, and they do not deserve your attention. If they can't see any of that from how much you had put up with them over the years then that is their loss. You are waaay too good for them. 

Hope I gave you a good enough answer hun :hugs: Take care, I love you!!!!

Brenn, DH and I were going to start TTC in the first week of Dec. last week of Nov. but on my birthday, he told me that my present would be us TTC sooner :happydance: I don't chart, so I can only guess when my af will arrive in Nov. but I think I will take him up on the offer, and start trying right after the Nov. af, which should be right around early to mid Nov.


----------



## Rachelle351

I guess the reason its so hard for me to let go, is because I felt love for her. Its hurts to know that it was never reciprocated. God, I sound like a girlfriend whos boyfriend dumped her. I hope this makes sense. 

The feeling of rejection is never a good one....

But in my heart, I know you are all right. One gift it is.


----------



## LockandKey

I know hun :hugs: it's hard to let go when you've had such fond memories with someone for a long time, and I know my suggestion is much, much easier said than done. It's never as simple as just saying goodbye when you have your heart in it.

Ok so here I am again to point out the obvious to everyone :haha:

but seriously, it feels like yesterday we were all chatting about how it's September already, and can you believe it, it's practically October already :dance: lovin this fast forward in time we are living in


----------



## Rachelle351

LockandKey said:


> to answer your post Rachelle, I don't think you are over reacting, and honestly if it were me, I would sever all ties completely. My DH has some friends like this, I do not like them, but I don't keep him from talking to them ect, I just don't want them in my house on my property lol, if he wants to see them, he can go there, but me and DD will stay home.
> 
> I don't think just 1 item sounds unreasonable, if you ask me, it probably sounds way too damn generous for a woman who has been a complete b*tch to you and has absolutely no respect for a woman who is their friend's wife. I would just send them one gift, not even an expensive one, and no card either. If they can't be polite enough to show gratitude for all the effort and kindness you showed them, then why should you? Haha, but this is just me, and I have no problem being a b*tch to anyone.
> 
> I don't want to tell you what to do at all, and ultimately what you decide is completely up to you, but I don't like that these people are treating you like dirt and just walking all over you, not fair at all, and it sounds like basically they don't want anything to do with you, over something so petty too! So it kind of sounds like to me, that you need to do the same. Delete them off FB, block them, and when someone brings them up in convo, just ignore, or tell them you don't want to hear about it or to change the topic. Just erase them from your life entirely.
> 
> From everything you have over come in life, you absolutely do NOT deserve to be treated this way, you are much, much better than that. I may have only gotten to know you through the internet, but I know that you are a kind, GORGEOUS, smart, and totally awesome individual, and they do not deserve your attention. If they can't see any of that from how much you had put up with them over the years then that is their loss. You are waaay too good for them.
> 
> Hope I gave you a good enough answer hun :hugs: Take care, I love you!!!!
> 
> Brenn, DH and I were going to start TTC in the first week of Dec. last week of Nov. but on my birthday, he told me that my present would be us TTC sooner :happydance: I don't chart, so I can only guess when my af will arrive in Nov. but I think I will take him up on the offer, and start trying right after the Nov. af, which should be right around early to mid Nov.

I'm happy for you, but sad for myself :cry:


----------



## LockandKey

:(

This makes me sad, I don't wanna leave you behiiiiiiiiiind! But the chances of me conceiving first time around are probably quite low, and with just a 2 week gap, we will be TTC at the same time!


----------



## TTCnov2012

Looks like I'm back to TTCing in November and not October :( but it's just a month longer so I can't be too upset! Now that I saw how fast last month went, I want October to FLY!!!


----------



## sprite30

Rachelle351 said:


> I guess the reason its so hard for me to let go, is because I felt love for her. Its hurts to know that it was never reciprocated. God, I sound like a girlfriend whos boyfriend dumped her. I hope this makes sense.
> 
> The feeling of rejection is never a good one....
> 
> But in my heart, I know you are all right. One gift it is.

sorry eavesdropping over here. I know how difficult that is i have a friend that i went to middle/high school and she was basically wasthere for me through every single thing that ever happened to me in my life. she started dating a guy in college and they moved away and she avoided me like the plague because i knew some secrets about her that he would have dumped her over. 

fast forward 10 years they are happily married living out of state and i havent spoken with her in 5+ years and it just breaks my heart...more than any relationship ive ever been in. i does feel like i got dumped.

the thing you have to remember is she has her reasons and so do you..some people arent meant to be friends forever


----------



## Bellydreams

Hey ladies just letting you know I've started a WTT/TTC blog thread on here, my link is in my signature!

Loving my signature today, latest start date 1 month 1 week 1 day!!!!


----------



## LockandKey

hey ladies, happy (almost) Friday :) that's another week we have gotten through, another week closer to achieving all our individual goals :happydance: how exciting!

Ughhh, I can feel the broodiness nipping at my heels again, just go away and leave me in peace pleaaaaaase! It's driving me insane at this point D:

Sooo, I found this neato little button on fb just now, for those of you who have fb timeline, you scroll down a bit from the top of your page, then this little bar will appear across the top, click on the "life event" option that should be closer to the right corner, then hover your mouse over, or click on "family and relationships" and 5 options from the top you should see "expecting a baby" hmmmm I may actually use this as a means to surprise everyone when the time comes :)


----------



## Rachelle351

Thats cool!!! Ive been thinking about how I was going to tell everyone too. I thought I would just go with the picture of the ultrasound and pregnancy test....


----------



## LockandKey

Rachelle351 said:


> Thats cool!!! Ive been thinking about how I was going to tell everyone too. I thought I would just go with the picture of the ultrasound and pregnancy test....

I was totally going to do that too, but update the timeline at the same time :flower:


----------



## Rachelle351

I will too!!! Thats so neat. I didn't know you could do that.


----------



## Rachelle351

sprite30 said:


> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> I guess the reason its so hard for me to let go, is because I felt love for her. Its hurts to know that it was never reciprocated. God, I sound like a girlfriend whos boyfriend dumped her. I hope this makes sense.
> 
> The feeling of rejection is never a good one....
> 
> But in my heart, I know you are all right. One gift it is.
> 
> sorry eavesdropping over here. I know how difficult that is i have a friend that i went to middle/high school and she was basically wasthere for me through every single thing that ever happened to me in my life. she started dating a guy in college and they moved away and she avoided me like the plague because i knew some secrets about her that he would have dumped her over.
> 
> fast forward 10 years they are happily married living out of state and i havent spoken with her in 5+ years and it just breaks my heart...more than any relationship ive ever been in. i does feel like i got dumped.
> 
> the thing you have to remember is she has her reasons and so do you..some people arent meant to be friends foreverClick to expand...

I think for me, its about know that, whatever I felt, was never felt back. Thats a pretty terrible feeling. To know that you loved someone, and they never felt the same. Makes me feel like crap.


----------



## LockandKey

aaaaaaahhhhhh D: somebody rip my freakin eyeballs out!!!!!

My friend on fb that just had her baby, her 2nd 2 weeks ago keeps posting adorable pics of her newborn and her two children together, and I get so excited thinking that this could be me very soon. It's making me broody as hell, I just want to say to DH "oh f*ck it, let's just go for it RIGHT THIS INSTANT!!!!"

It doesn't help that DH said that his only requirement from me is to call the doc and make an appointment to see the doc and make sure I am healthy and if it's ok to continue taking my sleeping meds while TTC and being pregnant, I mean, if I called my doc to make an appointment now, we could start as soon as next week!!!!! but I do NOT want a summer baby, I absolutely don't want to be ready to pop in 100 degree weather.......WHAT DO I DOOOOOO!!!!! The date is soooo close, yet I feel as if it's still so far away, and I am so incredibly broody that it's practically killing me slowly at this point D: 

I know I know, 1 more month is nothing........but I can't wait!!!! Having a difficult night here


----------



## LockandKey

so I suppose I've just answered my own question as last night I griped to DH about it, how the wait was killing me and I didn't think I could do it any longer....so we just said "screw it," and now we are officially TTC. I feel bad leaving all you lovely ladies behind, I've made some great friends on this board, and it was the first group where I truly felt welcome, listened to, and understood :( 

DH and I had decided that financially we are both in a good position, DH has started getting his pay raise this month and we are able to save up at least an extra thousand a month, plus we both feel ready for another, so why not? Why drag it out? We are just going to take that plunge and NTNP from now on.

I guess this is goodbye lovelies, I love you all and will truly miss this group!


----------



## Bellydreams

You'll still be stalking LockandKey! So we'll still hear from you!


----------



## LockandKey

Bellydreams said:


> You'll still be stalking LockandKey! So we'll still hear from you!

hahaha, you know me too well :haha:


----------



## brenn09

Good luck lockandkey!! I'm stalking your journal now, too! :hugs:

How are the rest of us handling the wait? It was hard to read someone else was leaving us behind yesterday- it seems like most of my waiting buddies have left me behind and sometimes I feel like the only person who has had to wait for so long- everyone else gets to move their dates up and I'm stuck still waiting! To be clear, I am really excited that others don't have to do this awful waiting thing like me, I wouldn't wish this on anyone! 

CD8, 47 days until my November cycle!! I can't wait to be ttc!! 

Anyone else getting tired of being told you couldn't possibly understand ttc/being pregnant because you haven't been there yet? It is really frustrating to me to be told by others that I just can't even though I DO know what it is like for me. I don't tell other people they can't understand waiting to try to conceive because they haven't been waiting as long as I have! I wish I could say I understand because I've tried to conceive before but I haven't had that luxury. I have, unfortunately, gotten BFNs and been sad because AF showed up. I HATE the superiority that comes with ttc/pregnancy/being a mom, like you're so much better than a woman who hasn't done any of those things. 

Ugh. Rant over- how is everyone else handling the wait and other stuff??


----------



## Bellydreams

Hey Brenn, 

I hear you about the mum (mum, for me in Australia) thing. It really makes me so upset, that is the hardest thing I deal with. For some reason pregnancy announcements etc don't bother me (except if it was my baby sister, I'd be devastated if she fell before me) but people acting like a mum around me and saying "you wouldn't understand" it's like a knife straight to the heart. Yes I do comprehend that I 'don't understand' completely but I'm not an idiot and I'm soooo desperate to understand that it hurts to see others being these fantastic mums because I WANT THAT TO BE ME, I WANT TO UNDERSTAND AND BE PART OF THE MOTHERS CLUB!!

One of my good friends (who has B&G twins and a toddler) doesn't treat me like this, so I'm hoping when my time comes I too won't treat others like that!


----------



## Rachelle351

brenn09 said:



> Good luck lockandkey!! I'm stalking your journal now, too! :hugs:
> 
> How are the rest of us handling the wait? It was hard to read someone else was leaving us behind yesterday- it seems like most of my waiting buddies have left me behind and sometimes I feel like the only person who has had to wait for so long- everyone else gets to move their dates up and I'm stuck still waiting! To be clear, I am really excited that others don't have to do this awful waiting thing like me, I wouldn't wish this on anyone!
> 
> CD8, 47 days until my November cycle!! I can't wait to be ttc!!
> 
> Anyone else getting tired of being told you couldn't possibly understand ttc/being pregnant because you haven't been there yet? It is really frustrating to me to be told by others that I just can't even though I DO know what it is like for me. I don't tell other people they can't understand waiting to try to conceive because they haven't been waiting as long as I have! I wish I could say I understand because I've tried to conceive before but I haven't had that luxury. I have, unfortunately, gotten BFNs and been sad because AF showed up. I HATE the superiority that comes with ttc/pregnancy/being a mom, like you're so much better than a woman who hasn't done any of those things.
> 
> Ugh. Rant over- how is everyone else handling the wait and other stuff??

I was trying to explain to my sister the pain of WTT. She tried to tell me that it still wouldn't go away once I was pregnant. For me its about having to watch everyone, SERIOUSLY everyone I know get pregnant. If I was pregnant it would be a different kind of waiting. I would be excited. Right now I just feel like crap. Honestly, and I'm not trying to compare notes or anything, but I think its sometimes harder for me. The reason I say that is because at anytime you ladies could saying "ahhh fook it" and have sex, thus possibly getting pregnant. I don't have that. I can't say "ahhh fook it". 

I get the "just be patient, it will happen eventually" the only problem with that is my husband is still in a war zone, and theres still potential that he may not come home alive. Don't mean to sound so grim, but as a military spouse its a reality that you have to live with. 

I hate insensitive people, that think they know exactly what kind of pain WTT is. And to just be "patient" bla bla bla. I have the double pain of having to wait for him, and if he never comes home, that will be a pain I have to live with for the rest of my life. 

:cry: 



Last night my husbands grandma died. I feel terrible for my husband. To be honest, I never really cared for the lady, I always thought she was rude. But my heart hurts because he hurts. I know he feels like crap because he can't be here for his mom. The military will only let you come home if someone in your immediate family dies. So he isn't able to come home for the funeral. She's been sick for awhile, so we all knew it was going to happen soon. My in laws were visiting a week ago. So my MIL got to say goodbye. Which we are both happy about. But she started to look better, so I was hoping she would make it until my hubs got home, so he could say goodbye too. It was just her time. My husband doesn't handle death well so I am worried. 

:cry: 

Sad day today....


----------



## Bellydreams

I feel for you Rachelle! I really hope DH comes home safe and sound, and early for you also! I couldn't imagine what you are going through and hope the time goes so fast for you and you get your BFP straight away! Nothing would make me happier!

We are all here for you to rant and rave to!


----------



## brenn09

Bellydreams: I hate that as well! I get it a lot from my MIL/SIL- I know they don't do it to be rude or condescending but that is how it comes across. I really have great in-laws that I love endlessly but I have my moments/days where I want to whack them. I used to get it from my boss but she recently started ttc again for baby #2 and I'm the only one outside of her OH who knows and she knows we'll be trying in November, so it has led to some great conversations! I have so much fun talking to someone IRL!! 

Recently being told I just don't know what ttc/pregnancy is like happened on here- more than a couple of times and I get so angry! It is so rude to say that to someone who you recently were complaining to about others doing the same thing to you! I really get miffed by hypocrites. I definitely think that if we pay attention to what we're saying, there is no reason to act superior to anyone else, mother or not. I would hate to make anyone feel like I've felt in these instances. 

Rachelle: I didn't mean to bring up any harsh feelings for you :hugs: If I feel hurt every time someone says eff it, we're trying anyway, I can't imagine how hurt you must be. I know you can't say forget it, let's go for it. I can't either but for totally different reasons. I just tell myself over and over that this waiting and the sacrifice we've made will make us appreciate ttc/pregnancy and being a mom soooo much more than those who were just handed that gift (not that there is something wrong with that- most women are this way). 

I'm sorry you're feeling scared and hurt and sad all alone. I hope your OH gets home safely and quickly so we can all ride the baby train together!! It looks like it will just be the three of us in November! I think we can all fall the first time!! FXed because damnit we deserve it!! :hugs:


----------



## Rachelle351

No worries brenn. Your good. =)


----------



## Rachelle351

I've been having a bad week. Heres a picture of a text between me and one of my best friends. It made my whole night.....
 



Attached Files:







Untitled-5.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Rachelle351

Found out today that my sister is pregnant. number 25. 

Actually i'm starting to think this is funny.....


----------



## Bellydreams

Rachelle351 said:


> Found out today that my sister is pregnant. number 25.
> 
> Actually i'm starting to think this is funny.....

Oh that is hard news to bear! Well here's hoping you'll both be preggers together!


----------



## Rachelle351

Bellydreams said:


> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> Found out today that my sister is pregnant. number 25.
> 
> Actually i'm starting to think this is funny.....
> 
> Oh that is hard news to bear! Well here's hoping you'll both be preggers together!Click to expand...

I haven't spoken to her in over a year. I dislike her very much.


----------



## Bellydreams

Rachelle351 said:


> Bellydreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> Found out today that my sister is pregnant. number 25.
> 
> Actually i'm starting to think this is funny.....
> 
> Oh that is hard news to bear! Well here's hoping you'll both be preggers together!Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't spoken to her in over a year. I dislike her very much.Click to expand...

Hmm difficult then!


----------



## brenn09

Sorry, Rachelle- that sucks. We had 38 friends pregnant at one time and it got to be pretty funny every time we heard about a new one. It was just ridiculous. Who knew all my friends were such breeders? :haha:

I'm ready for it to be our turn! :hugs:


----------



## Rachelle351

Thought I would give you gals a update to that friend situation. So I decided to go ahead and get them a good gift. I compromised because I knew it was important to the hubs, he's in afghanistan, and his grandma just passed away. I didn't want to argue with him. So I got them a $60 gift, it was actually a really cool bouncer. All in all, it was about $80, with the giftwrapping and shipping. Well babies-r-us tracks shipping. And I had a hunch they wouldn't even ack that I had done it. So sure enough, they received in on tuesday. Here it is almost FRIDAY and we haven't heard a word. I said something to hubs about it, and he just brushed it off. Well maybe...excuse excuse excuse (something he does for everyone, instead of just admitting that whoever it was was wrong) 

The thing about it was, the mutual friend i was telling you guys about, well she just had a baby too. I sent her a gift and the DAY OF, i got a message on facebook, thanking me. Why is it so hard for these people to just take five f**king minutes to thank them, when all you have done is treat them like shit. I mean am I wrong for this???


----------



## xsoapzx

Hi everyone!
Is it okay to join this thread??? I'm 23 and been with my lovely boyfriend for nearly 6 and a half years and we've decided to go on the amazing journey of TTC!! 
I'm running the Great South Run in Portsmouth on 28th October (my first ever run I'm so scared but wanted to achieve it before we started trying!!) so my official start date will be that night haha!!
I've been taking folic acid since mid July and tried to better my diet although chocolate is my best friend! 
Is there any advice that any of you can give me on anything to do with TTC??
Good luck to everyone and throwing baby dust to everyone of you!
Soph xx


----------



## brenn09

Rachelle- you're right, an acknowledgment is required! I think you need to forget it an move on though because they don't sound like classy people. :hugs: kudos on being the bigger person!

Xsoapzx- welcome! The more the merrier! I'll add you to the first page when I'm on a computer since I'm on my phone now! Good luck in your race!! Our start dates are coming up quick!!


----------



## xsoapzx

Thankyou! I'm so excited to chat to you all about it as noone close to me is TTC !! Xxx


----------



## lizziemc

Hi Girlies, do you mind if I join in? Myself and my husband are both in our early 30's and married a couple of years. We are going to start trying for our first baby in November as we would love an August baby. Have been taking prenatal vitamins since August and trying to eat healthily etc. I have been temping and charting on fertility:blush: firnd. I am planning to visit my doctor for a chat, something I probably should have done ages ago but I reckon I'm fairly healthy. I am surrounded by babies and bumps at work and in my group of friends. I am the youngest in my family and none of my siblings have children. Though I am very impatient and would just love to be a mum I am anxious as I'm very close to my parents and siblings and am worried about their reactions. My parents are elderly and depend on me to help them out a lot and obviously a little baby would cut down significantly on the time I have to spend with them. There's no easy way to say this but my siblings just don't like children and I doubt I would get much support from them. I am just going to try to put this to the back of my mind and focus on my own and dh's needs. I just wish I didn't always feel like I need their approval. Sorry for the rant I don't have a female friend I feel I can share this with.


----------



## lizziemc

Hi Girlies, do you mind if I join in? Myself and my husband are both in our early 30's and married a couple of years. We are going to start trying for our first baby in November as we would love an August baby. Have been taking prenatal vitamins since August and trying to eat healthily etc. I have been temping and charting on fertility friend.I am planning to visit my doctor for a chat, something I probably should have done ages ago but I reckon I'm fairly healthy. I am surrounded by babies and bumps at work and in my group of friends. I am the youngest in my family and none of my siblings have children. Though I am very impatient and would just love to be a mum I am anxious as I'm very close to my parents and siblings and am worried about their reactions. My parents are elderly and depend on me to help them out a lot and obviously a little baby would cut down significantly on the time I have to spend with them. There's no easy way to say this but my siblings just don't like children and I doubt I would get much support from them. I am just going to try to put this to the back of my mind and focus on my own and dh's needs. I just wish I didn't always feel like I need their approval. Sorry for the rant I don't have a female friend I feel I can share this with. :blush:


----------



## lizziemc

Sorry I've posted that twice and I can't seem to delete the second post


----------



## Rachelle351

Welcome!!! :hi:


----------



## brenn09

Welcome lizziemc!! I'll add everyone to the front of the page and we'll move over to the ttc groups & discussions on November 1st! 

Lizzie- I've been charting on FF for months! Our families will have good and bad reactions to finding out we're pregnant, I'm sure. It isn't anything that any of us can change. I'm sorry you think they won't be supportive but they may just love the idea of a baby! Nieces and nephews are the most amazing gift! As are grandchildren! No need to stress just yet! :hugs:

I got my peak on my CBFM yesterday! :happydance: Just 13 more days until my October cycle starts, and of course that is the cycle before we ttc!!! :happydance:

November is coming fast, ladies!!! :happydance:


----------



## lizziemc

Ahh thanks a million for your kind words brenn09. I'm on my period at the minute, then one more visit in early November and then its all business! Hopefully we'll be very happy by Christmas! Thanks for the virtual hug, know it sounds silly but I got real comfort from your support. :hugs: back at ya!


----------



## Bellydreams

Welcome newcomers! You will appreciate all the advice and kindness the November Newbies ladies bring!

I'll be hanging around stalking ladies but from tomorrow I'll be changing my status to NTNP!! I took my last pill today and hoping AF will start tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi Ladies. I will be TTC in november (hopefully) as well. My story is that I have just recently found out my pregnancy isn't viable, and will probably be able to start TTC in late november/early december. This was my first pregnancy, so I will be TTC #1. 

I know my story is depressing, but by being on here, it is helping me with my plan to move forward and try again as soon as I am allowed. I have to wait one full cycle, and I anticipate that puts me end of november/early december.

I also help I can provide any advice to all of those TTC #1! :)


----------



## brenn09

Welcome aknqtpie!! I love having a big group of us to move over to ttc!! :happydance: 

I'm so sorry for your loss, but pleased you'll be a part of our group. You'll be the expert for us newbies :hugs:

39 days until my November cycle starts!!! :happydance: It does feel like it is dragging by this weekend, since we a pair of friends had their son on Thursday then another friend posted a pic of her baby bump at 13 weeks and I had to see it. :dohh: I'm soo tired of my jealous and painful reactions to IRL friend's good news. I don't know why it doesn't bother me on here- but IRL, I'm quite hateful and I hate it! I can't wait until I'm completely happy like a normal person for those in my life who are getting such a great gift. I'm guessing that will be when I'm pregnant though! :dohh: I've been comforting myself with stats about pregnancy happening within a few months if the couple is healthy (which we appear to be, FXed) because the thought of having to ttc for years to get our baby absolutely breaks my heart. We've been waiting so long already, I hate the thought of waiting for years more. I'm just having a down kind of day today so I hope I'm not bringing you guys down, too! 

I'm so impatient and tired of waiting today. When we were leaving church (our friend who just had their baby go there too- weren't there today, though lol) a man YELLED across the parking lot, "Well, Joe has a baby on the ground (btw- wtf does this mean??) so it is time for you guys to get on it! Time for a baby!! What is the holdup here??" OH just walked off without responding and I was like well, I just had to get a master's degree! I had to throw a wrench in the plans, I guess. Really? WTF, people. I've been quite forthcoming with everyone that we are waiting to ttc because I'm in school and we'll be trying "sometime" after I graduate (not quite the truth, but hey) so WHY would he YELL it across the parking lot in front of everyone??? :growlmad:

Ok, hope everyone else is having a much better weekend than I!! :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

Sometimes people are inconsiderate. It is good that you waited though! I have one class left that I am taking this semester, and for the last month I have been exhausted and unmotivated lol. Hoping you don't have to wait very long. We got pg my 3rd cycle off the pill. Hoping we don't have to try too long either.


----------



## brenn09

Thanks for sharing, that is really comforting to hear (about 3 months after you got off b/c)! I'm worried about not being able to get pregnant, but that is quite common so I need to just chill! :haha:Trying will be more fun with you ladies there to cheer me on/for me to cheer on!


----------



## aknqtpie

I was really worried that I wouldn't get pregnant quickly. So I was surprised! The big things that helped me I think was that I did my temperature (charted on fertilityfriend.com .. they also have tutorials about how to use the chart, etc.) .. just make sure you get a Basal Body Thermometer, and don't get the Walgreens brand. I have heard the BD brand is good, and you can find it on amazon. I also used OPKs and kind of did SMEP. Although we just had sex every night the week that I should of been fertile. 

I think temping really helped, and I wish I would of done it earlier than just my 3rd cycle, because it helped me understand when I ovulated and what not. The OPKs are good too, because they help you know when you are about to O. 

We also used preseed, not sure if it helped.. but i will be using it again. If it worked the first time :) 

I am really looking forward to trying again, and obsessing again.. I just have to get through the next few days.


----------



## brenn09

I use my cleablue fertility monitor to track my cycles but I don't temp- I don't sleep well and rarely more than 2 hours at a time, so temping is unlikely to show me much and probably stress me. If I'm not pregnant after 3 cycles, I think I'll give it a try then... But I am going to get some preseed!! I've heard good things about it, although I do have plenty of EWCM I'm going to get it for a little extra help! Glad to hear it may have helped you guys!


----------



## aknqtpie

Yeah, that is always a problem if you don't get a good nights sleep. I thought about getting a CBFM, but I didn't want to shell out $100 for it. So if it takes a while this time around, I might. 

With preseed, it comes with an injector thing... don't use it.. I usually just put a glob on my finger and put it right on the inside... I know TMI, but if you do too much, it's not fun for the guy.


----------



## brenn09

That's a great tip, thank you! Nothing is TMI for me, I want all the info I can get!!

I purchased my cbfm on ebay for $40, used. I definitely didn't want to shell out the cash for a new one, either!! Mine works perfectly and the woman who sold it to me used it to conceive twice! Its worth a look on ebay if you really think you want one, but since you're temping it may not be a big deal for you!


----------



## aknqtpie

I didn't think about ebay. Good idea. I may look at that if temping and OPKs don't work fast enough for me.


----------



## Rachelle351

Hey, Aknqtpie

Looks like you and I are right around the same time. My husband is currently in Afghanistan, and doesn't get back until Thanksgiving. Hope to get started on the baby making RIGHT AWAY. I just started temping and OPKing this past cycle. I might hunt you down for some advice. 

Welcome. And any ladies who will are willing to give me, someone who has never been pregnant nor TRIED to get pregnant, some advice, are alright in my book!!


----------



## Rachelle351

oHHH btw where in Alaska are you? Hubs reenlisted his last deployment, and asked for Alaska, which we got. We had orders to Ft Richardson. But I was dianogsed during that deployment with Major Depression and Generalized Aneixty disorder, SOOOO when he got home, and they asked him "does anyone in your family suffer from Depression" "yes" and I was lucky (NOT) to get put on EMFP (exptional family member program, just basically saying that a family member needs special medical care). Sooo... they claimed they didnt have the services I needed, and Alaska is considered a "overseas" duty. So you have to have command sponsorship. They refused me. And still tried to send him up there (they actually tried to switch it to Wainwright, because they were deploying a month after he got there, but he was dwell time, so that got canceled) ....So he ended up canceling his orders, which you can only do ONCE in a military career, and I asked my therpist to write to the army and tell them to send us home (Ft Lewis, WA), which they did, and we ended up getting a compassionate reassignment, which I've heard we were lucky they did, because they do it so rare. Whew.... I just tried to make a VERRRYYY long story SHORT. lol. And now that I read through it, I hope you can understand the military lingo. If anyone has any questions about what things are, feel free to ask. My sister gets SOOOO mad at me when I use military lingo. WTF SPEAK ENGLISH! HAHAHAHAH its pretty hilarious. 

The whole purpose of me telling you all this? I want to go to Alaska SOOOOOOO badly. My step mom was just up there for a business meeting, and I was SOOOOO jealous!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

I am in Wasilla, AK... Which is about an hour outside of Anchorage where Joint Base Elmendorf Richardson is. Wainwright is up in Fairbanks... I've never been there, but I hear it gets ridiculously cold.

Alaska winters can be hard on someone who suffers from depression because its dark alot. I've lived here my whole life and I go stir crazy in the winter. 

You should definitely try to come up during the summer, it is very beautiful, and being in Ft Lewis, u aren't that far away!


----------



## Rachelle351

....*sigh* one day....


----------



## aknqtpie

I love your ticker lol... "Husband returns and humping begins!"


----------



## Rachelle351

HAHAHA, one thing you will learn about me is I have a great sense of humor and I am huge smart ass, and wise ass. The stuff I come up with, amazes EVEN myself! I say really weird and random things. Mostly because I think its hilarious. Seriously, I make myself laugh. I think I'm pretty damn funny.


----------



## brenn09

I also think I'm pretty darn funny but mostly other people don't find me as hilarious as I do. :shrug: It is hilarious inside my head though!

Sooooo 36 days until my November cycle!!! WAHOO!! How is the wait for everyone else? Feeling endless yet? HA yet!! Only been feeling endless forever, right? I need a break from the wait. I can't honestly imagine how excited/ecstatic/happy/hopeful I'll be feeling when it is finally time for us to ttc. It will also be my birthday and right before our 3rd wedding anniversary, so I'll just be walking around with the dumbest smile on my face the whooooooole week.


----------



## aknqtpie

Wait till you to through the TWW .... that is TORTURE! :) Also the waiting to ovulate if you are temping/opking lol. 

I can't wait to start trying again.. hoping my system regulates itself out pretty quick and I can start again soon!!!


----------



## Rachelle351

UGH!!! I'm DREADING the tww. I know I am going to be freaking out EVERY SINGLE DAMN DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GAH!!!!!!


----------



## Rachelle351

HAHAHA caught a funny moment on camera. (well my sister did actually)

This is my sisters dog Ollie. He's a 80lb chocolate lab, and he's the biggest baby in the entire world. He's very sweet and old. Anyways, we were sitting there watching tv, and all the sudden I had this big giant baby on my lap. OY!!! He was happy when he got up there, so I just let him be. They also have another dog, who when Ollie got up there, he was looking for a way up there too. And my sister was encouraging him as well. I'm glad he decided not to get up there. Ollie was more than enough.
 



Attached Files:







77949_523098877719028_2144714823_o.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bellydreams

Rachelle351 said:


> HAHAHA caught a funny moment on camera. (well my sister did actually)
> 
> This is my sisters dog Ollie. He's a 80lb chocolate lab, and he's the biggest baby in the entire world. He's very sweet and old. Anyways, we were sitting there watching tv, and all the sudden I had this big giant baby on my lap. OY!!! He was happy when he got up there, so I just let him be. They also have another dog, who when Ollie got up there, he was looking for a way up there too. And my sister was encouraging him as well. I'm glad he decided not to get up there. Ollie was more than enough.

How cute! I have a cutie pie choc Labrador and he is a big spooky baby too!


----------



## aknqtpie

My lab mix thinks he's a small dog as well. He doesn't get on my lap, but he will try to cuddle on the couch, and will curl himself up into a tiny ball!


----------



## brenn09

It took some searching to find this thread!! Come on, ladies! We can't let this one die because I really hope we all move together to the ttc forum!

14 days until November and 28 days until my November cycle starts! I go back and forth with feeling like time is standing still and it's zooming right past. :happydance: I'm happiest with the zoom zoom feeling :haha:

AF is due to start first thing in the morning and it will be our very last wasted ovulation!!! :happydance: I asked OH again if he would like to just get started this cycle and he again said he thinks November is our month! I wish I could be the optimistic, as he means he thinks we'll get pregnant that cycle, but I also am trying to very specifically think it'll take about 6 months in order to not be so disappointed. Also, if AF gets us that first cycle, we're going out of town right after she leaves for a romantic couple of nights in the woods, in a cabin with a jacuzzi and giant bed and fire pit on the back patio... so that means I'll be able to be in the jacuzzi and I'll be able to get absolutely shitty on margaritas and strawberry cranberry vodkas! I won't be ovulating while we're there, so it really will be just the two of us relaxing and having sex because we want to- no pressure! As a matter of fact.. I should probably book the cabin soon! I've picked it out but haven't put down the deposit yet. It will be a couple hundred dollars and I'm rather nervous about spending the money on us instead of for Christmas or on baby items or putting it in savings... 

Does anyone else have a plan for if AF shows your first cycle? I think it will be rough anytime, but I think I'll deal with it better knowing if it is negative, I get to drink and jacuzzi it up for two nights. :shrug:


----------



## Bellydreams

Wow Brenn sounds like a nice getaway!

If AF turns up I think I'll be a bit sad but we haven't got any planned distractions. I don't think I'll get majorly upset till after Jan hits and AF keeps coming. DH's family are visiting in early Jan for 2 weeks so that will be a welcome distraction just in case. I'll be able to lie on the beach and soak up the summer sun!


----------



## aknqtpie

Looking like the middle of November for me :) Almost done with my m/c... and probably 3-4 weeks from now I will get AF and can try!


----------



## brenn09

Yay aknqtpie! We'll be really close to the same cycle, then! 28 days until my next cycle starts, as long as my cycle sticks to the same schedule she has had these last 5 cycles! :happydance:


----------



## aknqtpie

Sweet!! Did I give you the link for the testing calendar page? It is in the TTC Groups I think.. you should join it... That is the group page I use and good group of TTC ladies :)


----------



## MissV8Girl

Hi ladies (and any gents who may be lurking!)

I know I have been absent for a while, and it's because of bad news...

Fiancé and I have postponed our baby making indefinitely :'(

So it is with great sadness, that I wish you all lashings of baby dust, and all the best for your futures. 

Cheers, D


----------



## aknqtpie

:( Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Bellydreams

MissV8Girl said:


> Hi ladies (and any gents who may be lurking!)
> 
> I know I have been absent for a while, and it's because of bad news...
> 
> Fiancé and I have postponed our baby making indefinitely :'(
> 
> So it is with great sadness, that I wish you all lashings of baby dust, and all the best for your futures.
> 
> Cheers, D

Really sorry to hear MissV8Girl!! Hope everything is ok though?

Did DH give you a new date to look forward to?

We are still here for you if you need to let the emotion out!


----------



## MissV8Girl

Bellydreams said:


> MissV8Girl said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies (and any gents who may be lurking!)
> 
> I know I have been absent for a while, and it's because of bad news...
> 
> Fiancé and I have postponed our baby making indefinitely :'(
> 
> So it is with great sadness, that I wish you all lashings of baby dust, and all the best for your futures.
> 
> Cheers, D
> 
> Really sorry to hear MissV8Girl!! Hope everything is ok though?
> 
> Did DH give you a new date to look forward to?
> 
> We are still here for you if you need to let the emotion out!Click to expand...

Thanks, BellyDreams! I know we only chatted briefly when I joined. It was so nice to get excited with someone (especially an Aussie!) about TTC. I appreciate it!

It's a long story, but it involves a serious financial situation, which has now wiped our entire baby/wedding/moving budget, as well as our 3 cars all breaking down with terminal engine issues in the last 6 months (and dang are replacing engines expensive), family drama, and almost breaking up... :sad:

We don't have a re-start date, but I'm hoping for an "oops" in a year or so. If I can get him to forget the condom, the stickler! Till then, I will come running back to you all, hopefully sharing in your BFP's as well!

Baby dust all round, 

Cheers, D -xox-


----------



## brenn09

So sorry, missv8girl! That is definitely the greatest fear of us all! :hugs:


----------



## Bellydreams

MissV8Girl said:


> Bellydreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissV8Girl said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies (and any gents who may be lurking!)
> 
> I know I have been absent for a while, and it's because of bad news...
> 
> Fiancé and I have postponed our baby making indefinitely :'(
> 
> So it is with great sadness, that I wish you all lashings of baby dust, and all the best for your futures.
> 
> Cheers, D
> 
> Really sorry to hear MissV8Girl!! Hope everything is ok though?
> 
> Did DH give you a new date to look forward to?
> 
> We are still here for you if you need to let the emotion out!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, BellyDreams! I know we only chatted briefly when I joined. It was so nice to get excited with someone (especially an Aussie!) about TTC. I appreciate it!
> 
> It's a long story, but it involves a serious financial situation, which has now wiped our entire baby/wedding/moving budget, as well as our 3 cars all breaking down with terminal engine issues in the last 6 months (and dang are replacing engines expensive), family drama, and almost breaking up... :sad:
> 
> We don't have a re-start date, but I'm hoping for an "oops" in a year or so. If I can get him to forget the condom, the stickler! Till then, I will come running back to you all, hopefully sharing in your BFP's as well!
> 
> Baby dust all round,
> 
> Cheers, D -xox-Click to expand...

That sounds really tough, no wonder you've been avoiding this forum!

All the best for the future and hope things settle down for you soon so your TTC plans can be resurrected!


----------



## brenn09

10 days until November, ladies! I can't wait to move on over to ttc!! 24 days until I start ttc, as well!! I seem to have lost all motivation for anything except preparing to ttc next cycle. I had three papers to write over fall break last week- didn't even get halfway done with one! :dohh: I'll get them done before they're due but I really should have taken care of them already. I'm just so ready to be done with school and having our baby! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Bellydreams

Feeling a bit disheartened because I know it really is not going to happen this month! As much as I'd like it to happen quickly it's just not going to happen for me. So I'll definitely will be keenly waiting for you all in TTC land! Although I really don't feel like I'm TTC, more like WFM (Waiting For a Miracle)!!


----------



## brenn09

Well, Bellydreams- what makes you think you don't have a shot this month??


----------



## Bellydreams

brenn09 said:


> Well, Bellydreams- what makes you think you don't have a shot this month??

Feel down today, CD14 not a slight hint of ovulation for the next 3 days, so pretty much will be patiently waiting for it to happen and from past experience it could be a while or maybe this weekend, who knows!! Each day is pushing AF date further back.

I even cried this morning when I saw a baby on the TV, because I just feel deep down it'll take a long while!


----------



## brenn09

I'm so sorry, Bellydreams!! It might take awhile for you to O but that doesn't mean you can't catch it the very first time! I know what you mean about thinking it'll take awhile because I think the same- hopefully we're just protecting ourselves and not actually developing psychic ability! :hugs:


----------



## Bellydreams

Yes I hope so too Brenn!

I hope my body surprises me!!


----------



## Beaney192

Is it to late to join? I'm hopping to ttc number 2 in the beginning of November. I'm so excited! Haven't really been on here for a long time but am ready to jump back on!! :happydance:


----------



## brenn09

Not at all Beaney! I'll add you later today to the list! Welcome!


----------



## brenn09

I'm no longer ttc in November and will not be making the thread on the new forum. It sounds selfish but I can't run that thread or start it and not be able to join. It would be much too hard for me. Good luck to all of you starting soon!


----------



## Rachelle351

brenn09 said:


> I'm no longer ttc in November and will not be making the thread on the new forum. It sounds selfish but I can't run that thread or start it and not be able to join. It would be much too hard for me. Good luck to all of you starting soon!

Do you mind me asking why? 

its been awhile since I've been on. I've just been kinda lost with all the crappy husband situation. I'm still kinda trying to decide if I want to continue on with the baby thing. Or if we should hold off until things get better. Just really frustrated with him right.


----------



## brenn09

Yeesh, I've posted this so many places I didn't realize I didn't put up the story here. OH's boss told us in July that we could enroll me on insurance in October, even though it wasn't open enrollment then OH called his insurance company to confirm, which they did. In October, OH's boss started the enrollment process and on Halloween he told us the insurance company would not let him enroll me but we could get me on his insurance "in the spring." We're still unclear as to what that means, because open enrollment is in June/July. :shrug: 

We've decided to wait until May to start ttc, even if we get on insurance sooner rather than later (we're not entirely sure what our options are, but we know my insurance kicks in mid-July). I'll either get on insurance in February, May or July (3 options). We decided to start ttc in May regardless of insurance or anything else- neither one of us are willing to wait any longer. According to FF, I'll be ovulating the day before my graduation!! It should be a GREAT weekend! 

I really hope you and OH can get yourselves on a good track so that you're ready to ttc when he gets home! I'm sorry you're struggling right now :hugs:


----------

